# The Northman (2022) es la mejor película que he visto en años.



## Manoliko (24 Abr 2022)

Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.

No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.

No es una película hecha para gustar a las masas. Al terminar la película no ha habido aplausos, se ha hecho el silencio hasta que el tío que tenía delante ha dicho: “no es lo que yo me esperaba” y yo he pensado; “tampoco es lo que yo esperaba, pero afortunadamente ambos estábamos equivocados”. Tampoco tiene nada que ver con Juego de Tronos, ni con Vikingos, ni es la típica historia de venganza, como le he leído a un crítico profesional con evidente retraso mental. Tiene más que ver con la película de Conan el Bárbaro protagonizada por Schwarzenegger, pero con mejor producción y rigor histórico y etnográfico.

Es una historia que se inspira en la ancestral tradición épica / heroica indoeuropea. Por cierto, tampoco aparecen vikingos negros, ni mujeres venciendo en combate a grandes guerreros, ni historias de amor homosexual. Es la historia del héroe de las mil caras del que hablaba Campbell. Un hombre que no olvida sus raíces, que no se resigna a llevar una vida hedonista y que reúne el valor para enfrentarse a su destino, para hacer lo que debe hacer.

Algunas frases de la película (no literal, como las recuerdo):

"Ten a las mujeres en cuenta y trátalas con amabilidad, pero no te fíes nunca de ellas"

"Os traigo la libertad, haced con ella lo que os plazca"

"Mi linaje sobrevivirá, mi mujer e hijos están a salvo, ahora estoy listo para el Valhalla"

Edito y copio de un mensaje posterior aclaratorio:

A ver, la película va a aburrir al que espere un 300 con muchas escenas de acción. Es épica, pero no van por ahí los tiros.

Y si, hay profundos y truculentos dilemas morales. Las pocas escenas de acción que hay son muy gores.

Hay también un toque onírico típico del director, quien haya visto el faro sabe a qué me refiero. Juega mucho con las ensoñaciones del protagonista y sus delirios místicos, y a veces el espectador no sabe si lo que le están presentando es real o una ensoñación alegorica.

También hay rituales paganos y mucha mitología nórdica, pero nunca llega trasformarse en una obra fantástica, aunque a veces parezca que van a ir por ahí los tiros.

Cito un análisis genial




Ramonmo dijo:


> Pues en cuanto a la ambientación (vestuario, edificaciones, armas) me ha parecido, dentro del conocimiento que tengo, casi perfecta desde el punto de vista histórico. Los que se hayan interesado por la antigua cultura nórdica reconocerán un montón de cosas.
> 
> Preciosa fotografía, paisajes épicos. Realismo en la representación de la guerra, la sociedad, la mitología, las ceremonias, los viajes por tierra y por mar...
> 
> ...


----------



## P.pica (24 Abr 2022)

Por favor, dime que no hay negros.

Bien, le daré una oportunidad


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Abr 2022)

Se han puesto de.moda los bárbaros inútiles de los vikingos


----------



## Manoliko (24 Abr 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Por favor, dime que no hay negros.
> 
> Bien, le daré una oportunidad



Ya había dicho que no. Mayoría de actores escandinavos y algunos anglosajones (kidman, Dafoe y alguno más). También os digo que no es una peli para ponérsela a personas sensibleras. Muy cruda y violenta. Y con los conceptos de honor de la época, donde el botín de guerra y la esclavitud era algo bien visto, por ejemplo.


----------



## Focus in (24 Abr 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Por favor, dime que no hay negros.
> 
> Bien, le daré una oportunidad



no hay negros ni nuevo orden mierdal y si, es una pelicula bastante buena, nada que ver con la puta mierda que han hecho los ultimos años.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Abr 2022)

Suena muy intelectual...  


Avrá que berla!


----------



## aretai (24 Abr 2022)

Ver película Northmen: Los Vikingos online gratis en HD • Repelis


Siglo IX. Desterrados por su propio rey, un grupo de vikingos bajo el mandato del joven y audaz Asbjörn queda atrapado tras las líneas enemigas, en la costa de la actual Escocia, d...




www.repelis2.co




*EDITO: ESTA NO ES LA PELI DE LA QUE HABLA MANOLIKO*


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (24 Abr 2022)

Y las pajas que te hiciste mejor no las cuentes


----------



## Manoliko (24 Abr 2022)

PANADERO DESCONOCIDO dijo:


> Y las pajas que te hiciste mejor no las cuentes



Se le ve el chocho peludo a Anya Taylor-Joy, pero acabo de venir del cine, aún no me ha dado tiempo a masturbarme.

Como intuyo que a ti te van más los tíos musculosos te gustará saber que también los hay.


----------



## daniguzmán (24 Abr 2022)

Lo que resulta descorazonadoramente sorprendente es que aún haya foreros que valoran el ver una peli actual.

Y en una sala de cine, nada menos.


----------



## The Sentry (24 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se han puesto de.moda los bárbaros inútiles de los vikingos



Me cago en tus muertos hijo de puta.


----------



## Manoliko (24 Abr 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Lo que resulta descorazonadoramente sorprendente es que aún haya foreros que valoran el ver una peli actual.
> 
> Y en una sala de cine, nada menos.



Esta no es una peli "actual", por eso he ido a verla.


----------



## Rocker (24 Abr 2022)

NWO no se si será, soy fan de vikings así que la veré. A lo mejor es que ahora toca meter esos sentimientos en la población masculina de honor, patria, deber, valentía, etc. para que los tengan asimilados como preparándolos para una futura guerra próxima, ya que la generación de hoy en día ni de coña se va a quedar a defender nada y menos ir a luchar a ningún sitio. No se, me parece raro que hagan una peli así sin meter mierdas y propaganda mierda progre.


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Abr 2022)

yo la vi el dia del estreno , un peliculon del copon


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Abr 2022)

Alentador.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Abr 2022)

Desde 2019 que no recuerdo ninguna que haya dicho "coño que buena película ". Y antes de 2019 hubo otro desierto.

Ya me veré esta con ilusión OP


----------



## Supremacía (24 Abr 2022)

Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.


----------



## Manoliko (24 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> NWO no se si será, soy fan de vikings así que la veré. A lo mejor es que ahora toca meter esos sentimientos en la población masculina de honor, patria, deber, valentía, etc. para que los tengan asimilados como preparándolos para una futura guerra próxima, ya que la generación de hoy en día ni de coña se va a quedar a defender nada y menos ir a luchar a ningún sitio. No se, me parece raro que hagan una peli así sin meter mierdas y propaganda mierda progre.



No creo que sea esa la intención de la película pero ni de lejos. El protagonista escapa a una matanza de niño y se cría con unos vikingos. Allí se dedica a saquear, a robar, matar y capturar a gentes inocentes. Esa era la vida de un animal, de una bestia. Un día recuerdo quien es, de donde viene, y decide utilizar sus artes guerreras por una causa mucho más noble. Primero para cumplir la promesa que le hizo a su padre, vengarle. Más adelante para proteger a su familia.

Es decir, no sigue a ningún líder, a ningún rey. Lo que él hace es por su sangre, su familia, y es su propio soberano. Podría haber seguido siendo un vikingo, podría haberse hecho rico con el botín y corriendo pocos riesgos enfrentándose a campesinos, pero decide hacer justicia.


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor voy a verla, la anterior de ese director " The Lighthouse/ El faro" me gustó mucho.

Iba a ir a ver la de Batman y al final no fui, y la estoy viendo en casa y asi en general es un pelin decepcionante, no está mal pero tp algo memorable.


----------



## sasuke (24 Abr 2022)

si no hay negros veganos y bolleras trans no la veré que yo soy muy inclusive


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Abr 2022)

Una puta maravilla, pero la sala estaba vacía... Se va a dar un ostion en taquilla. Si, es todo lo que dicen, vikingos puros y duros, bestialidad, desmenbramientos, esclavitud...


----------



## daniguzmán (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Esta no es una peli "actual", por eso he ido a verla.



¿A una sala de cine? Me escandalizas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## aretai (25 Abr 2022)

what?

Por lo que llevo vista:

¿Un tío cayéndose por un acantilado y lo coge un viejales al vuelo con una sola mano?

¿cerca de 20 hombres pertrechados contra 7 desarmados y zurran a los 20?

¿un monje cristiano que es un terminator con un bastón?

Muy realista, sí señor.


ummmm creo que no es la misma peli de la que habla manoliko


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> what?
> 
> Por lo que llevo vista:
> 
> ...




Esa película no es


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Ver película Northmen: Los Vikingos online gratis en HD • Repelis
> 
> 
> Siglo IX. Desterrados por su propio rey, un grupo de vikingos bajo el mandato del joven y audaz Asbjörn queda atrapado tras las líneas enemigas, en la costa de la actual Escocia, d...
> ...



No, esta película no es. Borra el link, por favor.


----------



## aretai (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No, esta película no es



ya me parecía a mi que aquí fallaba algo


----------



## SolyCalma (25 Abr 2022)

Esa que habéis puesto de repelis debe ser la versión paco de la que habla el OP jajajaj

No intenteis ver la buena online porque para ver una peli online en condiciones tienen que haber sido publicada en alguna plataforma oficial de streaming de pago, o haberla publicado en Bluray, y ahora mismo solo la han sacado en el cine.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> NWO no se si será, soy fan de vikings así que la veré. A lo mejor es que ahora toca meter esos sentimientos en la población masculina de honor, patria, deber, valentía, etc. para que los tengan asimilados como preparándolos para una futura guerra próxima, ya que la generación de hoy en día ni de coña se va a quedar a defender nada y menos ir a luchar a ningún sitio. No se, me parece raro que hagan una peli así sin meter mierdas y propaganda mierda progre.



Vikings se salva un poco la primera temporada, luego es todo una puta mierda anacrónica con NWO a tope.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Esa que habéis puesto de repelis debe ser la versión paco de la que habla el OP jajajaj
> 
> No intenteis ver la buena online porque para ver una peli online en condiciones tienen que haber sido publicada en alguna plataforma oficial de streaming de pago, o haberla publicado en Bluray, y ahora mismo solo la han sacado en el cine.



La que ha puesto es Northmen (en plural) del año 2014. Y la que han estrenado hace poco es The Northman.


----------



## SolyCalma (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> La que ha puesto es Northmen (en plural) del año 2014. Y la que han estrenado hace poco es The Northman.



Si, eso he querido decir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Puestos a ver pelis de flipadas con más filtros que una planta desalinizadora, me quedo con 300. La peli no está del todo mal, pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla, aunque me sigo quedando con los espartanos. El estilo es similar.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puestos a ver pelis de flipadas con más filtros que una planta desalinizadora, me quedo con 300. La peli no está del todo mal, pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla, aunque me sigo quedando con los espartanos. El estilo es similar.



A mi también me gustó mucho 300 (la primera, no la segunda), pero esta más, y si no la has visto no deberías opinar.


----------



## Covaleda (25 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se han puesto de.moda los bárbaros inútiles de los vikingos



Las historias de salvajes siempre han tenido cierto atractivo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A mi también me gustó mucho 300 (la primera, no la segunda), pero esta más, y si no la has visto no deberías opinar.



Acabo de venir de verla. La peli es, en mi opinión, un simple meh. Y no me podrás negar que tiene un cierto tufillo en su dirección y efectos a 300.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Acabo de venir de verla. La peli es, en mi opinión, un simple meh. Y no me podrás negar que tiene un cierto tufillo en su dirección y efectos a 300.



No se parece en nada a 300, ni en lo artístico ni en el tono. 300 es naíf comparada con esta. Además de eso, esta está llena de simbolismo, poesía y filosofía; mientras 300 es simple acción (aunque muy buena). Pero no está hecho la miel para el paladar de los cerdos.


----------



## pocoyo82 (25 Abr 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Por favor, dime que no hay negros.
> 
> Bien, le daré una oportunidad




A ver los vikingos saqueaban, violaban, robaban, mataban y eran traicioneros. Se puede entender que fuesen negros


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Es regulera. Algo lenta en su parte intermedia y se pierde demasiado en los viajes de ayahuasca del protagonista. Ni siquiera las luchas son interesantes. Algún combate con hacha se ve por ahí bastante mal ejecutado a poco que sepas un poco de cómo era en realidad, y las coreografías de combate a espada no son, ni realistas, y además el 50% de ellos son fuera de cámara. Eso sí, primeros planos a cámara lenta de escandiNABOS vais a jartaros de ellos.

Lo único que está bien es el haberles quitado a los vikingos las armaduras tachonadas y los peinados ridículos. El resto... meh

EDITO: como han dicho por ahí arriba, la película de El faro está mucho mejor.


----------



## Maddie (25 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Ponte a estudiar. Los normandos fueron vikingos, empezamos por allí. Luego te lees algo sobre la casa real normanda, Guillermo el conquistador y etc, para que veas que irrelevantes.


----------



## Maddie (25 Abr 2022)

La veré pero no puedo negar que desde la protagonista me causa algo de pereza.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Abr 2022)

Gracias por darme Esperanza


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Abr 2022)

A mi el trailer me ha dado buenas vibraciones, habra que ir a verla.


----------



## Eyman (25 Abr 2022)

Peliculón. 
No es una peli palomitera pero sí intensa y cautivadora. 
NADA de NWO. 
Incluso diría que es todo lo contrario a lo que impone el NWO. 
Gran ambientación, realismo y si te mola el rollo ancestral, una delicia.


----------



## Rocker (25 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Vikings se salva un poco la primera temporada, luego es todo una puta mierda anacrónica con NWO a tope.



Es cierto, yo paré de verla en no me acuerdo qué temporada, creo que en la cuarta, iban metiendo un poco de todo.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Abr 2022)

¿Había perros lamiéndose el ojete en el cine?
Es la moda.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es regulera. Algo lenta en su parte intermedia y se pierde demasiado en los viajes de ayahuasca del protagonista. Ni siquiera las luchas son interesantes. Algún combate con hacha se ve por ahí bastante mal ejecutado a poco que sepas un poco de cómo era en realidad, y las coreografías de combate a espada no son, ni realistas, y además el 50% de ellos son fuera de cámara. Eso sí, primeros planos a cámara lenta de escandiNABOS vais a jartaros de ellos.
> 
> Lo único que está bien es el haberles quitado a los vikingos las armaduras tachonadas y los peinados ridículos. El resto... meh
> 
> EDITO: como han dicho por ahí arriba, la película de El faro está mucho mejor.




¿Y las escenas de combates de 300 te parecen más realistas? Venga por favor...

La criticas por el mismo motivo que el tipo del cine delante de mi, no entiendes su trasfondo filosófico, no la comprendes, luego te aburre.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Y las escenas de combates de 300 te parecen más realistas? Venga por favor...
> 
> La criticas por el mismo motivo que el tipo del cine delante de mi, no entiendes su trasfondo filosófico, no la comprendes, luego te aburre.



En 300 sabías que ibas a ver una adaptación de cómic con sus respectivas exageraciones y salidas de tono. Era una película que no se tomaba a si mismo demasiado en serio y, sobretodo, era honesta.

Esta película, sin embargo, se queda en un incómodo medio camino. Da la sensación de ser una adaptación de un cómic de vikingos de Frank Miller pero que se ha tomado a sí misma demasiado en serio, o de ser una película de vikingos new age muy pasada de rosca.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Serian irrelevantes pero allá donde iban con sus drakkars arrasaban. A los ingleses los tuvieron casi dos siglos a dieta de pollazo limpio.


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Abr 2022)

Otra de esas películas de hollywood para promover los antivalores, y además con paganismos probablemente.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Otra de esas películas de hollywood para promover los antivalores, y además con paganismos probablemente.



Madre de dios, cuanto imbécil se está juntado. Para una película buena que se estrena en años...

Ponte a ver Netflix anda. Ya sabes, homosexualidad, feminismo, negricismo... que deben de ser los valores cristianos que te molan.

P.D: Es que los vikingos eran paganos, no querrás que los pinten como cristianos.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ponte a estudiar. Los normandos fueron vikingos, empezamos por allí. Luego te lees algo sobre la casa real normanda, Guillermo el conquistador y etc, para que veas que irrelevantes.



Los normandos hasta que no se afrancesaron, esto es, grecolatinizaron, no pintaron un mojón en la historia.


----------



## Maddie (25 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Los normandos hasta que no se afrancesaron, esto es, grecolatinizaron, no pintaron un mojón en la historia.



Los normandos eran vikingos, si no hubiera habido vikingos y su cultura que "no pintaba nada" pero aterrorizaban tanto que les daban territorios a cambio de parar no habrían existido los normandos.

De no haber existido los vikingos no habría existido la guerra de los 100 años.

Casi me dicen que Lutero fue a clavar una hoja en la puerta de la catedral...


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Los normandos eran vikingos, si no hubiera habido vikingos y su cultura que "no pintaba nada" pero aterrorizaban tanto que les daban territorios a cambio de parar no habrían existido los normandos.
> 
> De no haber existido los vikingos no habría existido la guerra de los 100 años.
> 
> Casi me dicen que Lutero fue a clavar una hoja en la puerta de la catedral...



Porque por allí por el norte, en aquella época, eran unos mataos.
Ya me dirás como una banda de tios con hachas, en barcas, podían campar a sus anchas por las costas de paises que al final sabían hacer castillos, almenas y matacanes...

Aquí a españa procuraban bajar poco porque la mayoría de las veces les daban pal pelo.


----------



## Maddie (25 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Porque por allí por el norte, en aquella época, eran unos mataos.
> Ya me dirás como una banda de tios con hachas, en barcas, podían campar a sus anchas por las costas de paises que al final sabían hacer castillos, almenas y matacanes...
> 
> Aquí a españa procuraban bajar poco porque la mayoría de las veces les daban pal pelo.



Si yo no digo que hayan Sido una civilización muy científica, pero eso de que no pintaron nada me parece lamentable.

Existiendo condiciones un poco mejores seguro habrían logrado establecer colonias definitivas en América, fueron los primeros europeos en llegar a ella, no hay que olvidarlo.

Y pues en la historia europea aunque nunca fueron la cultura hegemónica es indudable que dejaron huella y sin su intervención muchos asuntos serían muy diferentes ahora.

Hay momentos clave que cambian el rumbo total de las cosas, hablando de cosas insignificantes imaginad que el Papá le hubiera otorgado a Enrique VIII el divorcio de Catalina de Aragón, quizá Inglaterra ahora sería católica y quizá hubiera sido España la que se sentiría tan insultada que hubiera sido la que rompiera con Roma. Una España protestante y una Inglaterra católica.

Mejor aún, imaginad que María de Inglaterra y Felipe II hubieran tenido un hijo varón, ahora ingleses y españoles podrían ser un solo reino.

Yo no me atrevería a decir que los problemas de concepción de ciertos personajes son irrelevantes, mucho menos una cultura entera.


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Si yo no digo que hayan Sido una civilización muy científica, pero eso de que no pintaron nada me parece lamentable.
> 
> Existiendo condiciones un poco mejores seguro habrían logrado establecer colonias definitivas en América, fueron los primeros europeos en llegar a ella, no hay que olvidarlo.
> 
> ...



Yo lo único que veo reseñable de los vikingos, es lo de haber descubierto lo de esas piedras que usaban de brújula, y fuera de eso, dicen que hacían espadas muy buenas, pero a saber, también lo dicen de los japoneses y resulta que eran una ñocla.


----------



## ashe (25 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



propaganda, fomento del paganismo y romanticismo

principalmente por eso

Aunque por lo que veo no parece mala, le daré una oportunidad cuando tenga tiempo libre


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Los normandos eran vikingos, si no hubiera habido vikingos y su cultura que "no pintaba nada" pero aterrorizaban tanto que les daban territorios a cambio de parar no habrían existido los normandos.
> 
> De no haber existido los vikingos no habría existido la guerra de los 100 años.
> 
> Casi me dicen que Lutero fue a clavar una hoja en la puerta de la catedral...



Los mongoles también conquistaron mucho pero a nivel civilizatorio no pintan un mojón porque al ser una cultura inferior, allá donde fueron adoptaron la cultura autóctona superior para gestionar sus territorios, con ayudantes autóctonos, en china acabaron siendo chinos, en la indio, indios, en Turquía, turcos, y así en todas partes. A eso me refiero.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Yo ahí en lo de las construcciones, difiero.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Películas así son las que hacen falta y no tanta mierda NOM. Gracias por avisar.


----------



## poppom (25 Abr 2022)

Los vikingos tenían la ventaja de que arrasaban por donde iban sin tener que quedarse. Eso facilita los ataques porque luego no hay que quedarse a defenderse de vuelta.
Por otro lado eran una chusma bárbara que no hacía más que molestar a los reinos cristianos con sus incesantes ataques, así que los tuvieron que poner orden aunque costó algunos siglos. Nunca se pudo hacer con el islam, pero con su paganismo sí, lo que demuestra la debilidad de los odinitas.
En la actualidad se vive la desintegración total de los antiguos vikingos, ya que el norte de europa es el más follanegros con diferencia. En el 2100 sus estirpes habrán desaparecido para siempre y su tierra será gobernada por gentes de otra religión y raza


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se han puesto de.moda los bárbaros inútiles de los vikingos



Más propaganda para subirles el ego a esa basura de país y mediocres habitantes.
Si no fuera por el petroleo encontrado hace años, que están al lado de Alemania y que son los niños mimados de Europa comerían mierda en sus mierdas de paises con su clima inhumano.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Por el mismo motivo que a la más relevante la española se la ningunea. Cosas de la logia masónica.


----------



## Erasithanatos (25 Abr 2022)

¿Tenéis algún enlace para verla?


----------



## TALEBIANO (25 Abr 2022)

Pues a mí me ha parecido bastante mala y simplona.


----------



## kronopath (25 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Los mongoles también conquistaron mucho pero a nivel civilizatorio no pintan un mojón porque al ser una cultura inferior, allá donde fueron adoptaron la cultura autóctona superior para gestionar sus territorios, con ayudantes autóctonos, en china acabaron siendo chinos, en la indio, indios, en Turquía, turcos, y así en todas partes. A eso me refiero.



Hombre es que los turcos también provienen de las estepas de Asia. Y antes que ellos en "turquia" habitaban mayoritariamente griegos


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Abr 2022)

Exacto. La peor catedral de España es mejor que cualquiera de su herencia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Abr 2022)

Me la apunto. Gracias.


----------



## Falcatón (25 Abr 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Me cago en tus muertos hijo de puta.



Nunca he entendido por qué se les mitifica o siquiera se les respeta. Al menos los espartanos defendían su tierra.

Es una innegable verdad histórica; fueron unas sanguijuelas, unos parásitos que vivían del trabajo y la riqueza de otros. De vez en cuando saqueaban algunas costas y de vuelta a sus frías tierras con algunas esclavas a las que follarse y sacos llenos de oro y plata.

La suerte que tuvieron es que físicamente eran grandes y fuertes pero jamás combatieron honrosamente contra ejércitos europeos (alguna excepción supongo que hubo y seguramente porque fueron sorprendidos durante uno de sus pillajes). Se dedicaban a robar y asesinar a civiles que estaban trabajando pacíficamente e incluyo no sólo las costas holandesa, francesa, británica, irlandesa, etc. sino también la gallega.


----------



## Akira. (25 Abr 2022)

En un par de meses la habréis olvidado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Tal y como lo cuentas me muero de ganas de verla.
La viste en vos o doblada ? 

Gracias


----------



## Erasithanatos (25 Abr 2022)

Los vikingos fueron decapitados y algunos forzados a convertirse al islam tras las incursiones por territorio andalusí. Tan buenos guerreros no eran.


----------



## The near is end (25 Abr 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Desde 2019 que no recuerdo ninguna que haya dicho "coño que buena película ". Y antes de 2019 hubo otro desierto.
> 
> Ya me veré esta con ilusión OP



Bueno hombre, una de cada 10 se puede ver, no exageremos.


W.Morgan dijo:


> Porque por allí por el norte, en aquella época, eran unos mataos.
> Ya me dirás como una banda de tios con hachas, en barcas, podían campar a sus anchas por las costas de paises que al final sabían hacer castillos, almenas y matacanes...
> 
> Aquí a españa procuraban bajar poco porque la mayoría de las veces les daban pal pelo.



Hay una historia que narran creo Eslava Galán, entre otros acerca de una batalla en unos llanos muy cerca de Sevilla ( Tablada) contra unos vikingos saqueadores. Al principio arrasaron y luego se fueron con el rabo entre las piernas con muchisimas bajas. Los moros les dieron bien, les hundieron casi todas las naves y se les quitaron las ganas de rapiña por aquí en un tiempo


----------



## Nagare1999 (25 Abr 2022)

Del mismo director, recomendadísimas La Bruja y El Faro.


----------



## The near is end (25 Abr 2022)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Los vikingos fueron decapitados y algunos forzados a convertirse al islam tras las incursiones por territorio andalusí. Tan buenos guerreros no eran.



No habia visto tu post, efectivamente, los acribillaron a flechazos a la mayoría y otros los esclavizaron como guardia de jerifaltes de aquella época.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ten a las mujeres en cuenta y trátalas con amabilidad, pero no te fíes nunca de ellas



Todas son todes.

Esa línea del guión la escribió una mujer, que bien sabe lo que se cuece enla olla a presión que llevan por cabeza.


----------



## The Sentry (25 Abr 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Nunca he entendido por qué se les mitifica o siquiera se les respeta. Al menos los espartanos defendían su tierra.
> 
> Es una innegable verdad histórica; fueron unas sanguijuelas, unos parásitos que vivían del trabajo y la riqueza de otros. De vez en cuando saqueaban algunas costas y de vuelta a sus frías tierras con algunas esclavas a las que follarse y sacos llenos de oro y plata.
> 
> La suerte que tuvieron es que físicamente eran grandes y fuertes pero jamás combatieron honrosamente contra ejércitos euopeos (alguna excepción supongo que hubo y seguramente porque fueron sorprendidos durante uno de sus pillajes). Se dedicaban a robar y asesinar a civiles que estaban trabajando pacíficamente e incluyo no sólo las costas holandesa, francesa, británica, irlandesa, etc. sino también la gallega.



No has leído un libro de historia en tu vida. 
Desarrollo social y técnico en varias materias relacionadas con navegación y agricultura. 
Desarrollo del comercio en las regiones escandinavas. 
Desarrollo de asambleas democráticas en los asentamientos. 
Establecimiento de puertos clave en las regiones donde desembarcaban (Que no sólo lo hacían por expoliar). 
Fueron elemento clave en el desarrollo histórico y social en Europa y Asia. 
Sigo? Tengo desde el año 800 aproximadamente hasta el Renacimiento...


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Algunos aquí me están dando mucha vergüenza ajena, parecen panchitos hablando de lo malosos que eran los conquistadores españoles. Pero para más inri, encima a nosotros los vikingos nunca nos hicieron gran cosa. Aunque bueno, es verdad que fueron derrotados en al-Andalus y también en Galicia, pero si lograron secuestrar en una ocasión al rey de Pamplona y cobrar un rescate.

Pero a lo que iba. La cultura vikinga resulta muy interesante para cualquier historiador porque son una cultura de la edad del hierro que sobrevivió hasta el siglo XII. Debido a esto está mucho mejor documentada de lo que lo estuvieron los germanos y celtas de época romana, por ejemplo. Son una ventana al pasado para saber como eran los europeos antes de la civilización. Nuestros antepasados celtíberos, por ejemplo, tenían mucho que ver con ellos en cuanto a religión, cultura y mentalidad. La película no les idealiza en absoluto, describe con muchísima crudeza lo que era una expedición de saqueo y el trafico de esclavos que realizaban.

Y que los integristas cristianos no se sientan amenazados ni se confundan de enemigo, que los que los están barriendo del mapa son los musulmanes, no los paganos. El paganismo en realidad ni existe, salvo 4 mataos. Y 3 de esos 4 ni entienden siquiera la mentalidad de aquellos hombres. De hecho, y a diferencia del protestantismo, las religiones indoeuropeas influyeron enormemente al cristianismo romano. El catolicismo es medio pagano, os guste o no.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tal y como lo cuentas me muero de ganas de verla.
> La viste en vos o doblada ?
> 
> Gracias



La vi doblada. Aunque más que en VO molaría verla en nórdico antiguo subtitulada, a lo apocalypto.


----------



## sinfonier (25 Abr 2022)

Tiene pintaza, gracias por la reseña. Ya pensaba ir a verla, pero ahora más.

Robert Eggers es un directorazo. No deja sitio a mamonadas progres NWO.


----------



## remerus (25 Abr 2022)

A mi mientras no pongan en la pelicula a Morgan Freman en el papel de vikingo negro sabiondo ya me parece suficiente como para ir a verla.


----------



## midelburgo (25 Abr 2022)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Los vikingos fueron decapitados y algunos forzados a convertirse al islam tras las incursiones por territorio andalusí. Tan buenos guerreros no eran.



Los moros conservaron esclavizados a algunos vikingos porque hacían nuevos tipos de quesos, que les encantaban. 
La gran contribución vikinga a la historia es probablemente la ruta comercial a Asia a través de los grandes ríos rusos. De donde venía el acero superior de sus espadas. 
Es destacable, que en cuanto podían, los vikingos se quedaban en latitudes más sureñas en vez de volver a su país. Irlanda, Danelaw, Normandia, Sicilia, varangios en Constantinopla. 
Sus comportamientos sociales todavía repercuten en las novelas negras escandinavas que tanto gustan a los sectores más culturoides de la progretud. Asesinatos con encarnizamiento y demas (yo no he leído nunca ninguna en realidad). 
A ver cuando veo esta de Northman porque dudo que sea en sala.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Abr 2022)

La ha sacado ya Fitgirl? paso de ir al cine. Cero cholos al negocio de las películas y deseo una muerte total al cine en todo su conjunto.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Abr 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Desde 2019 que no recuerdo ninguna que haya dicho "coño que buena película ". Y antes de 2019 hubo otro desierto.
> 
> Ya me veré esta con ilusión OP



¿Cuál fue la del '19?


----------



## Decipher (25 Abr 2022)

Ya me la descargaré. Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (25 Abr 2022)

La película que nunca veremos en Netflix. Que gustazo!


----------



## mxmanu (25 Abr 2022)

Ni negros ni maricones?? la veré entonces, aunque cuesta creerlo.


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Yo hasta que ese tipo de películas históricas no las hagan gente que vivió esa época, las voy a seguir viendo como series de básicamente ficción


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Yo hasta que ese tipo de películas históricas no las hagan gente que vivió esa época, las voy a seguir viendo como series de básicamente ficción



Déjame adivinar...

Según tú, los vikingos no existieron. Tampoco los romanos ni nada anterior al año 1800. Antes de eso había una civilización avanzada de gigantes que fueron barridos del mapa por una inundación de lodo.

Ah, y la tierra es plana.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (25 Abr 2022)

Me sorprende que tal y como estén las cosas, se haya hecho esta película.

Espero que no haya gato encerrado.

Joder, para una película no NWO que hacen, dejad de sacarle punta hijos de puta.


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Déjame adivinar...
> 
> Según tú, los vikingos no existieron. Tampoco los romanos ni nada anterior al año 1800. Antes de eso había una civilización avanzada de gigantes que fueron barridos del mapa por una inundación de lodo.
> 
> Ah, y la tierra es plana.



A ver alma cándida, la historia la escriben los vencedores, luego ya para empezar hay al menos un 50% de cosas que faltan en cualquier libro de historia.
Eso suponiendo que los vencedores sean fieles a su punto de vista. Ya si los vencedores son manipuladores natos, como ha solido pasar, pues tienes un libro se parece a lo que pasó, pero poco más.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> A ver alma cándida, la historia la escriben los vencedores, luego ya para empezar hay al menos un 50% de cosas que faltan en cualquier libro de historia.
> Eso suponiendo que los vencedores sean fieles a su punto de vista. Ya si los vencedores son manipuladores natos, como ha solido pasar, pues tienes un libro se parece a lo que pasó, pero poco más.



Confundes conocimiento histórico con propaganda. Que tú seas incapaz de diferenciar el trigo de la paja no significa que los demás no sepamos hacerlo.


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Confundes conocimiento histórico con propaganda. Que tú seas incapaz de diferenciar el trigo de la paja no significa que los demás no sepamos hacerlo.



Cuéntame, ¿cómo distingues tu si algo que te dicen que pasó hace 500 años es cierto o no? además no es sólo eso, puede que todo lo que te cuenten sea cierto, pero puede que te estén omitiendo el 80% de lo que pasó, y nunca lo podrás saber.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Abr 2022)

Las dos pelis anteriores de este director son de terror psicológico y oscuras (La bruja/El faro),

si son así con ese toque oscuro, de vikingos, cruda, violenta, sin NWO y sin moronegros,

es visionado obligatorio,

esperando estoy a que salga en las páginas gratuitas (como buen lonchafinista).


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Me sorprende que tal y como estén las cosas, se haya hecho esta película.
> 
> Espero que no haya gato encerrado.
> 
> Joder, para una película no NWO que hacen, dejad de sacarle punta hijos de puta.



Yo creo que o que ocurre es simplemente que de vez en cuando necesitan sacar una película buena. Una película para que guste a gente inteligente, por una cuestión de prestigio quizá. Aupar al típico director que gusta en ambientes culturetas/gafapásticos. Lo que ocurre es que la película de Egger es demasiado buena incluso para esos gafapastas. Y lamentablemente, pronto se correrá la voz de que no se trata de una mera película de acción, sino de otra cosa, y la peli se dará un ostión en taquilla como dicen.

Pero no es porque no salgan negros, ni mucho menos, eso si gusta a muchísima gente. Lo que es difícil de digerir son las escenas oníricas cargadas de simbolismo y que realmente no hay tantas escenas de acción como aparenta por el trailer, y sin embargo las que hay son demasiado crudas y violentas, tanto que desagradan al espectador medio.

La película es de una épica enorme. Pero no la épica que espera la masa, a lo 300. Es una épica más intelectual, donde el héroe debe emprender un viaje de autoconocimiento y enfrentarse a dilemas morales. Y no puedo contar más por si la queréis ver. Pero al final NO es la típica historia de venganza. No es solamente eso.


----------



## Telemaco55 (25 Abr 2022)

Ni bolleras?

La veré.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Cuéntame, ¿cómo distingues tu si algo que te dicen que pasó hace 500 años es cierto o no? además no es sólo eso, puede que todo lo que te cuenten sea cierto, pero puede que te estén omitiendo el 80% de lo que pasó, y nunca lo podrás saber.



Por que hay que dudar de todo y las fuetes hay que contrastarlas. Pero si lo haces se sueles obtener certezas. Se contrasta con otras fuentes distintas y con los registros materiales (arqueología) etnografía comparada etc.


----------



## Culozilla (25 Abr 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Me cago en tus muertos hijo de puta.



Offtopic: tu avatar es de cuando Sentry se fusiona con The Void, no?


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Por que hay que dudar de todo y las fuetes hay que contrastarlas. Pero si lo haces se suelen obtener certezas. Se contrasta con otras fuentes distintas y con los registros materiales (arqueología) etnografía comparada etc.



Las fuentes están monopolizadas desde hace tiempo, más cuando te vas a hechos de 200 años o más atrás. La arqueología te va a contar poco o nada de la mentalidad de aquellas gentes, eso si no está también intervenida, que tampoco me extrañaría.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Las fuentes están monopolizadas desde hace tiempo, sobre todo cuando te vas a hechos de 200 años o más atrás. La arqueología te va a contar poco o nada de la mentalidad de aquellas gentes, eso si no está también intervenida, que tampoco me extrañaría.



Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la labor de un historiador o arqueólogo, y sí. 

Y sí, hay historiadores que son unos vendidos o tienen sesgos ideológicos, al igual que hay médicos que son portavoces del político de turno. Pero yo hablo de la Historia con mayúsculas, y como digo, hay que saber distinguir el trigo de la paja. Lo que ocurre es que si no tienes ni puta idea, no investigas por tu cuenta, no consultas tú mismo fuentes primarias, no contrastas... es fácil que te la cuelen.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Ver película Northmen: Los Vikingos online gratis en HD • Repelis
> 
> 
> Siglo IX. Desterrados por su propio rey, un grupo de vikingos bajo el mandato del joven y audaz Asbjörn queda atrapado tras las líneas enemigas, en la costa de la actual Escocia, d...
> ...



No es esa. Busca "The Northman 2022"


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Abr 2022)

Hay algún enlace para verla ??


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la labor de un historiador o arqueólogo, y sí.
> 
> Y sí, hay historiadores que son unos vendidos o tienen sesgos ideológicos, al igual que hay médicos que son portavoces del político de turno. Pero yo hablo de la Historia con mayúsculas, y como digo, hay que saber distinguir el trigo de la paja. Lo que ocurre es que si no tienes ni puta idea, no investigas por tu cuenta, no consultas tú mismo fuentes primarias, no contrastas... es fácil que te la cuelen.



Pero que te estoy diciendo que las fuentes primarias las escriben los vencedores. Ya a partir de ahí faltan cosas.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

No entiendo a qué viene tanto vikingo, sólo parecen fascinaros esos tipos. Ni una peli de francos, alanos, suevos o visigodos, por decir algo. Todas de vikingos, que raro.

Estoy hasta los cojones de vikingos, no pienso ver esa caca. Si quiero saber algo de vikingos agarro un libro, no me pongo a ver algo elaborado para programar mentalmente a niñatos.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Pero que te estoy diciendo que las fuentes primarias las escriben los vencedores. Ya a partir de ahí faltan cosas.



A ver imbécil, que ya te he respondido y sigues sin entenderlo. No solo se consultan las fuentes de los vencedores, también de los vencidos. Y siempre se duda, de la parcialidad de las fuentes si existen intereses políticos o económicos. Pero hay muchas otras formas de hacer crítica. 

Pero bueno, que si quieres creerte que las pirámides las hicieron los extraterrestres, la tierra es plana y toda la historia es mentira lo hagas. Que sé perfectamente de que pie cojeas y de que subforo procedes.


----------



## The Sentry (25 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Offtopic: tu avatar es de cuando Sentry se fusiona con The Void, no?



+1


----------



## Elmachacante (25 Abr 2022)

Habrá que ir a verla, tiene buena pinta que últimamente solo sacan mierda


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A ver imbécil, que ya te he respondido y sigues sin entenderlo. No solo se consultan las fuentes de los vencedores, también de los vencidos. Y siempre se duda, de la parcialidad de las fuentes si existen intereses políticos o económicos. Pero hay muchas otras formas de hacer crítica.
> 
> Pero bueno, que si quieres creerte que las pirámides las hicieron los extraterrestres, la tierra es plana y toda la historia es mentira lo hagas. Que sé perfectamente de que pie cojeas y de que subforo procedes.



Pero si los vencidos no dejan nada escrito, SUBNORMAL. Eso es de primero de historiografía.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Одноклассники







ok.ru





En ruso y calidac demigrante, pero sirve para ver de que va.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo a qué viene tanto vikingo, sólo parecen fascinaros esos tipos. Ni una peli de francos, alanos, suevos o visigodos, por decir algo. Todas de vikingos, que raro.
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de vikingos, no pienso ver esa caca. Si quiero saber algo de vikingos agarro un libro, no me pongo a ver algo elaborado para programar mentalmente a niñatos.



No es por los vikingos,

disfrutaría igualmente una película épica sobre la conquista de América,
con Hernán Cortés y sus hombres, realista, violenta, donde se vieran las dificultades que pasaron,

o de los reinos cristianos VS los árabes, etc,

pero ese tipo de pelis épicas ya no se hacen,
o si se hace algo sobre el tema es puro NWO y propaganda contra el hombre blanco.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (25 Abr 2022)

Si se parece a Conan el barbaro es entonces un peliculon.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Pero si los vencidos no dejan nada escrito, SUBNORMAL. Eso es de primero de historiografía.



Te pongo un ejemplo pero te podría poner cientos.

La batalla de las navas de Tolosa. Tenemos la versión cristiana y la musulmana.

Me vas a explicar a mi lo que es la historiografía un analfabeto majadero que cree en gigantes y en que la tierra es plana...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 Abr 2022)

Hasta la polla de tanta peli y serie de los vikingos de los cojones. Si no llega a ser porque forman parte esencial de la cultura anglosajona dominatrix, a estos no los conocia ni su puta madre. El dia que hagan una serie bien hecha sobre los visigodos, una historia que le mete mil patadas en la boca en dramatismo y epicidad ala mondonganda de los nordicos, otro gallo cantara. Mientras tanto ahogemonos con la vikingada.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo a qué viene tanto vikingo, sólo parecen fascinaros esos tipos. Ni una peli de francos, alanos, suevos o visigodos, por decir algo. Todas de vikingos, que raro.
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de vikingos, no pienso ver esa caca. Si quiero saber algo de vikingos agarro un libro, no me pongo a ver algo elaborado para programar mentalmente a niñatos.



Es cierto que los últimos años han estado de moda los vikingos a raíz de cierta popular serie. Pero esta película es buena, y los valores que trasmite (heroísmo, valor, familia...) son positivos.

De igual modo, hubo un tiempo en que estuvieron muy de moda en el cine los romanos, y eso no significa que no existan buenas películas de romanos.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2022)

Intentan sublimarlos a toda costa, una forma de justificar la mentalidad de rapiña de los anglos revistiéndola de épica y estética. 

Vamos, propaganda. 



Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se han puesto de.moda los bárbaros inútiles de los vikingos


----------



## chitta (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo pero te podría poner cientos.
> 
> La batalla de las navas de Tolosa. Tenemos la versión cristiana y la musulmana.
> 
> Me vas a explicar a mi lo que es la historiografía un analfabeto majadero que cree en gigantes y en que la tierra es plana...



Pero si ya estás mintiendo sobre mi jajaj, qué vas a buscar tu la versión verdadera de la historia.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Abr 2022)

Poned link en 1080p y dejaros de rollos.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Intentan sublimarlos a toda costa, una forma de justificar la mentalidad de rapiña de los anglos revistiéndola de épica y estética.
> 
> Vamos, propaganda.



Todos los pueblos indoeuropeos eran guerreros que recurrían a la rapiña para conseguir riquezas. Tus antepasados celtas e íberos (que eran también medio indoeuropeos) también lo eran. Los romanos también. Más en el norte, donde la vida era muy dura. Los anglos judeo-protestantes y neoliberales actuales, creadores de la progrez y el wokismo, me la comen a dos manos. Pero despreciar las culturas de la edad del hierro es un error enorme.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> what?
> 
> Por lo que llevo vista:
> 
> ...



Además no se de que año será esa esa peli, creo que la vi en Internec hace tiempo.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Hasta la polla de tanta peli y serie de los vikingos de los cojones. Si no llega a ser porque forman parte esencial de la cultura anglosajona dominatrix, a estos no los conocia ni su puta madre. El dia que hagan una serie bien hecha sobre los visigodos, una historia que le mete mil patadas en la boca en dramatismo y epicidad ala mondonganda de los nordicos, otro gallo cantara. Mientras tanto ahogemonos con la vikingada.



Venga, seguid llorando cual progres.

"Huy, es que me ofende muchísimo que los europeos de origen germánico hagan películas épicas sobre sus antepasados. ¿Que será lo siguiente? ¿Que los japoneses hagan pelis sobre samurais?".

Mejor que hagan pelis donde los blancos son muy malos y los negros los buenos. Y en España que Almodóvar haga pelis sobre lo malo que era Franco. ¿Quieres pelis sobre la historia de España? Yo también, pero no voy llorando por las esquinas porque otros países si hagan pelis sobre su Historia.


----------



## Urquiza (25 Abr 2022)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Los vikingos fueron decapitados y algunos forzados a convertirse al islam tras las incursiones por territorio andalusí. Tan buenos guerreros no eran.



Después de arrasar literalmente Sevilla, a la que llegaron remontando el Río, y para evitar que siguieran adentrándose en la Vega del Guadalquivir y llegaran a Carmona y, por tanto, a Córdoba, capital de Al Andalus en ese momento.
De hecho la Mezquita de Ibn Adabbas, Mezquita Mayor de Sevilla entonces, donde hoy se encuentra la Iglesia del Salvador y antes el Foro Romano, fue calcinada y la ciudad en general quedó en ruinas.

El emir omeya, para contrarrestar, mandó a sus mejores tropas y consiguió derrotar a los vikingos, pero no fue un paseo.
De hecho los clavaron en palos en la calzada que iba desde la Puerta de Jerez hasta Tablada, en plan venganza por como se habían ensañado con la ciudad.

Los pocos supervivientes, por cierto, parece ser que se quedaron en Coria del Río, una especie de cajón de sastre donde siglos más tarde Alfonzo X mandaría a los catalanes que ayudaron a reconquistar Sevilla y siglo más tarde a los japoneses que llegaron en la embajada para honrar a Felipe III.


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

Voy esta tarde a verla. Si me gusta, iré otra vez el fin de semana. Aunque todo apunta a que voy a salir del cine aplaudiendo.

Que igual luego me decepciona (lo dudo), pero es de VERGÜENZA que una película así haya sido un fracaso de taquilla, por la temática y por la casi nula publicidad que se le ha dado. Normal: junta vikingos guerreros, viriles, masculinos, europeos blancos y rubios, sangre, violencia, valentía, honor y devoción a la familia + 0 negros, 0 feminismo y 0 LGTBISYDJS, y no es una película que guste al NWO, todo lo contrario. Le ha echado huevos el director. 

Imagina viendo películas así al típico locaza afeminado, vegano y que habla lenguaje inclusivo con vocecita de pito: implosiona.

Toda película enemiga del progrerío, hay que apoyarla.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

¿Y eso es malo?

Hombre, plagio... Hay dos o tres escenas que son claramente un tributo, más bien. Lo no oculta ni lo disimula.

Desde luego tampoco no es que sea la misma película, ni mucho menos


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2022)

Indoeuropeo y no indoeuropeo. Y practicaban sacrificios humanos, y mucho más. 

Por eso agradecemos a Cristo habernos sacado de la barbarie. 



Manoliko dijo:


> Todos los pueblos indoeuropeos eran guerreros que recurrían a la rapiña para conseguir riquezas. Tus antepasados celtas e íberos (que eran también medio indoeuropeos) también lo eran. Los romanos también. Más en el norte, donde la vida era muy dura. Los anglos judeo-protestantes y neoliberales actuales, creadores de la progrez y el wokismo, me la comen a dos manos. Pero despreciar las culturas de la edad del hierro es un error enorme.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Indoeuropeo y no indoeuropeo. Y practicaban sacrificios humanos, y mucho más.
> 
> Por eso agradecemos a Cristo habernos sacado de la barbarie.



Pues se agradecería un poco más de cristianismo medieval. De aquella época en la cual los cristianos devolvían los golpes en lugar de poner siempre la otra mejilla.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Independientemente de la intención con la que se haya hecho, no me diréis que una peli sin negros, sin empoderadas y sin sarasas en pleno 2022, no es un mirlo blanco. No esperéis que hagan muchas mas sin ese NWO.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Independientemente de la intención con la que se haya hecho, no me diréis que una peli sin negros, sin empoderadas y sin sarasas en pleno 2022, no es un mirlo blanco. No esperéis que hagan muchas mas sin ese NWO.



De hecho la película ha gustado tanto en foros como Stormfront y similares y ha recibido tantas críticas de alentar al "nacionalismo blanco" que el director ya ha tenido que desmarcarse y aclarar que no es neonazi ni machista y lamenta la apropiación de su película por parte de esos grupos. Pero suena mucho a "tíos, no me canceléis, que todavía soy un director joven y quiero tener una carrera". En todo caso, lo cierto es que su película es buena y los valores que transmite también. El día que haga una peli progre lo mandaré a la mierda.

Por eso hay que apoyarla, para que hayan más directores que se atrevan y en el futuro no tengan que dar explicaciones.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Abr 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Hasta la polla de tanta peli y serie de los vikingos de los cojones. Si no llega a ser porque forman parte esencial de la cultura anglosajona dominatrix, a estos no los conocia ni su puta madre. El dia que hagan una serie bien hecha sobre los visigodos, una historia que le mete mil patadas en la boca en dramatismo y epicidad ala mondonganda de los nordicos, otro gallo cantara. Mientras tanto ahogemonos con la vikingada.



Exacto.. España tiene una historia entre visigodos y reconquista que más la querrían los putos progres del norte de Europa. 
Pero claro después de Roma fuimos el mayor imperio y a la mierda subvencionada del norte les jode. 
Otro tema es la. España actual y su población de izquierdas progre pantxitada y moronegrizada.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Venga, seguid llorando cual progres.
> 
> "Huy, es que me ofende muchísimo que los europeos de origen germánico hagan películas épicas sobre sus antepasados. ¿Que será lo siguiente? ¿Que los japoneses hagan pelis sobre samurais?".
> 
> Mejor que hagan pelis donde los blancos son muy malos y los negros los buenos. Y en España que Almodóvar haga pelis sobre lo malo que era Franco. ¿Quieres pelis sobre la historia de España? Yo también, pero no voy llorando por las esquinas porque otros países si hagan pelis sobre su Historia.



Madre mia. Por gente como tu en este pais no se tiene ni puta idea de nada. Entonces los visigodos que eran? Magrebis o que?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es por los vikingos,
> 
> disfrutaría igualmente una película épica sobre la conquista de América,
> con Hernán Cortés y sus hombres, realista, violenta, donde se vieran las dificultades que pasaron,
> ...



En Ejpaña deberían de adaptar a gran pantalla este tipo de cómics con potencial de ser peliculones y robolucionar un poco er sine pañó


----------



## midelburgo (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo a qué viene tanto vikingo, sólo parecen fascinaros esos tipos. Ni una peli de francos, alanos, suevos o visigodos, por decir algo. Todas de vikingos, que raro.
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de vikingos, no pienso ver esa caca. Si quiero saber algo de vikingos agarro un libro, no me pongo a ver algo elaborado para programar mentalmente a niñatos.



Los rusos estan sacando cosas de su historia lejana, escitas, sarmatas y demas. Aunque pensandolo igual tienen intencion oculta, que los ucranianos son lo mismo que ellos o vaya ustec a saber.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De hecho la película ha gustado tanto en foros como Stormfront y similares y ha recibido tantas críticas de alentar al "nacionalismo blanco" que el director ya ha tenido que desmarcarse y aclarar que no es neonazi ni machista y lamenta la apropiación de su película por parte de esos grupos. Pero suena mucho a "tíos, no me canceléis, que todavía soy un director joven y quiero tener una carrera" y lo cierto es que su película es buena y los valores que transmite también. El día que haga una peli progre lo mandaré a la mierda.
> 
> Pr eso hay que apoyarla, para que hayan más directores que se atrevan y en el futuro no tengan que dar explicaciones.



Eso era de esperar, pero bueno...los llorones ya no pueden evitar la existencia de esta película. Lo triste es que esos llorones son una inmensa mayoría de blancos acomplejados criticando una película sin negros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Abr 2022)

Sí. Ésta sí parece buena, no como The Batman.


----------



## bsnas (25 Abr 2022)

Esta para ver gratis en Negroflix o alguna similar?


----------



## Poseidón (25 Abr 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir hudeputas


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En Ejpaña deberían de adaptar a gran pantalla este tipo de cómics con potencial de ser peliculones y robolucionar un poco er sine pañó
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036938
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036939



En España el cine está monopolizado por los de la ceja,
como no sean producciones independientes no se verá ese tipo de cine,

ya hicieron "Alatriste" y menudo truño salió.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Madre mia. Por gente como tu en este pais no se tiene ni puta idea de nada. Entonces los visigodos que eran? Magrebis o que?



No, pero porque te ofende que los anglosajones hagan películas sobre sus antepasados? Esperas que sean ellos quienes hagan películas sobre los visigodos? Quéjate de los directores y productores españoles, no de los otros.

En todo caso, Holliwood si hizo El Cid. Y puestos a hacer películas épicas sobre España, las preferiría sobre la reconquista o los tercios, o sobre Numancia, antes que sobre los visigodos. Pero es mi gusto personal, me encantaría también una película sobre visigodos.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Quitais las ganas de vivir hudeputas



A quienes te refieres?


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que el rock ha sido determinante para que los vikingos lleven años tan de moda. Bandas metaleras europeas y de todo el mundo con iconografía vikinga, letras sobre vikingos, estética... los heavys ADORAN a los vikingos hasta el punto de que muchos se flipan con serlo: te los ves en el garito y llevan las greñas y las barbas igual, el colgante con el martillo de Thor o runas vikingas que tampoco falte, camisetas con vikingos, compran cuernos para beber y se los llevan al bar, brindan "por Odíiiiiiin" (que tampoco falte gritar como animales creyéndose muy duros y muy machos, aunque luego el 99% sean unos pringadillos que no atemorizarían ni a un ratón). Se flipan mucho con los vikingos y a veces llegan a dar entre risa y vergüenza ajena, siempre me ha llamado la atención. Tampoco hacen daño a nadie, pero sí es llamativo.


----------



## DarkNight (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...




Es un bodrio y un aburrimiento de peli. Sirve para curar el insomnio sin pastillas. No engañes a la gente




Una peli tiene que entretener, no aburrir, con un ritmo de mierda.


----------



## Tales. (25 Abr 2022)

La historia va sobre la tragedia de una tradición bárbara y la masculinidad tóxica pero los follarubitos veis mucho blanco y se os baja la sangre de la cabeza a otras áreas.

Peliculón por cierto


----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Yo creo que el rock ha sido determinante para que los vikingos lleven años tan de moda. Bandas metaleras europeas y de todo el mundo con iconografía vikinga, letras sobre vikingos, estética... los heavys ADORAN a los vikingos hasta el punto de que muchos se flipan con serlo: te los ves en el garito y llevan las greñas y las barbas igual, el colgante con el martillo de Thor o runas vikingas que tampoco falte, camisetas con vikingos, compran cuernos para beber y se los llevan al bar, brindan "por Odíiiiiiin" (que tampoco falte gritar como animales creyéndose muy duros y muy machos, aunque luego el 99% sean unos pringadillos que no atemorizarían ni a un ratón). Se flipan mucho con los vikingos y a veces llegan a dar entre risa y vergüenza ajena, siempre me ha llamado la atención. Tampoco hacen daño a nadie, pero sí es llamativo.



El mundo heavy esta lleno de acomplejados y frikis.


----------



## Eyman (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Algunos aquí me están dando mucha vergüenza ajena, parecen panchitos hablando de lo malosos que eran los conquistadores españoles. Pero para más inri, encima a nosotros los vikingos nunca nos hicieron gran cosa. Aunque bueno, es verdad que fueron derrotados en al-Andalus y también en Galicia, pero si lograron secuestrar en una ocasión al rey de Pamplona y cobrar un rescate.
> 
> Pero a lo que iba. La cultura vikinga resulta muy interesante para cualquier historiador porque son una cultura de la edad del hierro que sobrevivió hasta el siglo XII. Debido a esto está mucho mejor documentada de lo que lo estuvieron los germanos y celtas de época romana, por ejemplo. Son una ventana al pasado para saber como eran los europeos antes de la civilización. Nuestros antepasados celtíberos, por ejemplo, tenían mucho que ver con ellos en cuanto a religión, cultura y mentalidad. La película no les idealiza en absoluto, describe con muchísima crudeza lo que era una expedición de saqueo y el trafico de esclavos que realizaban.
> 
> Y que los integristas cristianos no se sientan amenazados ni se confundan de enemigo, que los que los están barriendo del mapa son los musulmanes, no los paganos. El paganismo en realidad ni existe, salvo 4 mataos. Y 3 de esos 4 ni entienden siquiera la mentalidad de aquellos hombres. De hecho, y a diferencia del protestantismo, las religiones indoeuropeas influyeron enormemente al cristianismo romano. El catolicismo es medio pagano, os guste o no.




Mis diez!!


----------



## Eyman (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo pero te podría poner cientos.
> 
> La batalla de las navas de Tolosa. Tenemos la versión cristiana y la musulmana.
> 
> Me vas a explicar a mi lo que es la historiografía un analfabeto majadero que cree en gigantes y en que la tierra es plana...



Pues ya que hablas de las Navas de Tolosa, recomiendas algún libro donde además de los hechos salgan las palabras que dijeron el Obispo de Toledo, los reyes etc...? y de la versión musulmana qué hay interesante?


Edito:

En particular me gustó mucho la historia de los López de Haro, y no sé dónde se cuenta más a fondo.


----------



## Poseidón (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A quienes te refieres?



A todos los que estan criticando la pelicula sin haberla visto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Abr 2022)

Enaniko, la has visto con tu fpp2 bien ajustada acojanadito eh covilerdo de mierda.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (25 Abr 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Cuál fue la del '19?



Para los estándares actuales hicieron buenas pelis ese año, El Irlandés, Joker, Parasitos, 1917 y me estoy dejando alguna.

No don de mis favoritas pero estás destacan sobre el nivel actual. Son pelis más 90 y principios del 2000 cuando se hacían pelis buenas, aunque no fueran operas primas.


----------



## Cimbrel (25 Abr 2022)

Tiene pintaza, va a caer ya mismo. 

Plantel BRUTAL de actorazos, jodeeeeer, mecagoenmivida ya la estoy buscando


Merci


----------



## Lady_A (25 Abr 2022)

Voy a ir a verla con un amigo. Avisare al resto que no les gustan este tipo de películas y se creen que debe ser alguna especie de juego de tronos.

No es el tono, ¿no? No quiero recomendar una película y que luego se encuentren un grado de crudeza que no esperaban ver. A mi no me importa, adoro las pelis duras y mi concepto de duro, es muy duro, como buen amante de los dramas humanos, hechos reales o pelis de terror y gore. Pero hay mucha gente que le gusta el humor y la política, y difícilmente aceptan algo que no solo sea entretenido sino duro.

¿Podrías explicar algo mas de la película? ¿A que te refieres con que es dura? Ese concepto es muy ambiguo.

Hamlet es durísima, pero es un teatro maravilloso. Principalmente por la causa a los infiernos, el cinismo del personaje principal y toda la trama de dudas y psicológica.

Recomiendo muchisimo leerlo.


----------



## Petruska (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



GRACIAS, Manoliko.

Me fío de tu criterio, iré a verla


----------



## Lady_A (25 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puestos a ver pelis de flipadas con más filtros que una planta desalinizadora, me quedo con 300. La peli no está del todo mal, pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla, aunque me sigo quedando con los espartanos. El estilo es similar.




¿Ese es el estilo? Menudo pufo, osea, adoro 300 pero es una peli muy simplona y el op poniéndola como el séptimo arte. Madre mía.

Me la ha comparado con juego de tronos (o el señor de los anillos) y ambas obras son profundas. Juego de tronos tiene un componente perverso y de politica y El señor de los anillos fantástico, de guerra y fantasia, aparte de profundas raíces filosóficas.

De verdad. Que infantil. Cuando yo defino como algo duro me refiero a profundo sufrimiento humano con mucha lucha psicológica y algo truculento



Petruska dijo:


> GRACIAS, Manoliko.
> 
> Me fío de tu criterio, iré a verla



Pues no te fies tanto porque otro la ha comparado con 300. Y este nos lo vende como una epopeya épica del héroe solitario con profundos dilemas morales. Iré con cautela y con las antenas puestas para ver una peli de acción, si me llevo algo mas lo agradezco, porque si es la base de Hamlet, espero algo mas.

Hamlet es posiblemente de las mejores obras jamas escrita


----------



## Jebediah (25 Abr 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Para los estándares actuales hicieron buenas pelis ese año, El Irlandés, Joker, Parasitos, 1917 y me estoy dejando alguna.
> 
> No don de mis favoritas pero estás destacan sobre el nivel actual. Son pelis más 90 y principios del 2000 cuando se hacían pelis buenas, aunque no fueran operas primas.



A bueno ok, las tengo vistas aunque el irlandés me dejó un poco meh, pensaba que te referirías a alguna poco conocida en concreto.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Abr 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Para los estándares actuales hicieron buenas pelis ese año, El Irlandés, Joker, Parasitos, 1917 y me estoy dejando alguna.
> 
> No don de mis favoritas pero estás destacan sobre el nivel actual. Son pelis más 90 y principios del 2000 cuando se hacían pelis buenas, aunque no fueran operas primas.



Las que has comentado más...
Uncut Gems
Érase una vez en Hollywood
El monstruo de St Pauli
Le Mans '66
The Gentlemen
Solo las bestias
Midsommar
El faro
Knives Out
Richard Jewell

El 2019 fue un buen año para el cine.


----------



## Cola1338 (25 Abr 2022)

Este hilo también esta en forocoches.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Abr 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Lo que resulta descorazonadoramente sorprendente es que aún haya foreros que valoran el ver una peli actual.
> 
> Y en una sala de cine, nada menos.



Esta no parece una peli actual.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Abr 2022)

¿La has visto o lo dices por decir? Necesito opiniones realistas y no politizadas sobre la politica. A mi que tenga NWO o no me la suda (entre comillas, prefiero que no), lo que me interesa es que aparte de efectos y buena ambientación, haya trama interesante

Y que el OP, destaque de toda la película esa frase misógina sobre las mujeres de la película entre mil frases que podria destacar no me da nada de buena espina sobre su objetividad. 

Que dicho sea de paso son frases parecidas a las de Hamlet o cualquier otra obra, pero que el op entre mil frases destaque eso, dice mas de lo poco objetivo que es y lo que busca en las películas, no de la película en si


----------



## PACOJONES (25 Abr 2022)

Donde puede verse? el enlace no funciona


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Ese es el estilo? Menudo pufo, osea, adoro 300 pero es una peli muy simplona y el op poniéndola como el séptimo arte. Madre mía.
> 
> Me la ha comparado con juego de tronos (o el señor de los anillos) y ambas obras son profundas. Juego de tronos tiene un componente perverso y de politica y El señor de los anillos fantástico, de guerra y fantasia, aparte de profundas raíces filosóficas.
> 
> ...



Si hubieses leído mi respuesta verías que no tiene nada que ver. Luego me explayo más.


----------



## JoseII (25 Abr 2022)

Que pesados con los ladrones del norte

Enteraros de una jodia vez que todo se lo debéis a Roma


----------



## Lady_A (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si hubieses leído mi respuesta verías que no tiene nada que ver. Luego me explayo más.



Yo iré a verla porque me gusto el tráiler y me gustan las pelis de este tipo, y mi amigo tambien. Pero no la recomendare al resto del grupo, no vaya a ser que la gente se espere una fantasia heroica típica y luego se me enfaden. Que cada uno haga lo que desee. Gracias por la critica.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

A ver, la película va a aburrir al que espere un 300 con muchas escenas de acción. Es épica, pero no van por ahí los tiros.

Y si, hay profundos y truculentos dilemas morales. Las pocas escenas de acción que hay son muy gores.

Hay también un toque onírico típico del director, quien haya visto el faro sabe a qué me refiero. Juega mucho con las ensoñaciones del protagonista y sus delirios místicos, y a veces el espectador no sabe si lo que le están presentando es real o una ensoñación alegorica.

También hay rituales paganos y mucha mitología nórdica, peto nunca llega trasformarse en una obra fantástica, aunque a veces parezca que van a ir por ahí los tiros.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Enaniko, la has visto con tu fpp2 bien ajustada acojanadito eh covilerdo de mierda.



No las use no cuando fui a ver Dunia, que eran obligatorias.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> La historia va sobre la tragedia de una tradición bárbara y la masculinidad tóxica pero los follarubitos veis mucho blanco y se os baja la sangre de la cabeza a otras áreas.
> 
> Peliculón por cierto



Vamos, que vienes a llorar exigiendo que te pongan negros, para poder masturbarte.


----------



## Dreyfus (25 Abr 2022)

Me parece a mí que hay todavía mucho meapilas por ahí suelto que necesita reconciliarse con el paganismo pre-cristiano Europeo, del que derivan tantas y tantas tradiciones cristianas europeas, desde los mismos lugares de culto hasta las procesiones, pasando por la multiplicidad de virgenes y de cristos “locales”, por mucho que Cristo solo haya uno.

En cuanto a la peli en sí, muy recomendable. Nada de NWO. Si acaso, puede tener un pequeño tufillo feministoide, pero yo creo que va
por una línea tradicionalista del tipo “respetad a las mujeres”.

Y está de número 4 en el box office USA en su primera semana. Quien ha dicho que es un fracaso? Y si el boca-a-oreja empieza a funcionar…


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Abr 2022)

Tiene buena pinta, a ver si la encuentro.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Dreyfus dijo:


> Me parece a mí que hay todavía mucho meapilas por ahí suelto que necesita reconciliarse con el paganismo pre-cristiano Europeo, del que derivan tantas y tantas tradiciones cristianas europeas, desde los mismos lugares de culto hasta las procesiones, pasando por la multiplicidad de virgenes y de cristos “locales”, por mucho que Cristo solo haya uno.
> 
> En cuanto a la peli en sí, muy recomendable. Nada de NWO. Si acaso, puede tener un pequeño tufillo feministoide, pero yo creo que va
> por una línea tradicionalista del tipo “respetad a las mujeres”.
> ...



Fíjate que incluso alguna feminista ve una crítica a la masculinidad tóxica. Quiero más películas sobre masculinidad tóxica entonces.

Pero como digo, lo que no hay son mujeres derrotando a hombres con la espada. Y... no quiero desvelar nada, pero bueno, era cierto que también hay brujas, mujeres malvadas que no son de fiar.

Pero en contraposición a ella, hay otro personaje femenino que representa la sublimación de la feminidad, el papel de dulce esposa, refugio y sanacion del guerrero, y madre.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Junto a la pirateria en el Caribe del siglo XVII, las invasiones vikingas forman parte de la mitología anglocabrona actual. Són los iconos que adoran, forman parte de la herencia "cultural" de su pasado. Saqueadores, ladrones, asesinos, extorsionadores, cuando no mercenarios a sueldo de reyezuelos cobardes o simples rufianes que sólo persiguen el lucro rápido a costa del trabajo y las vidas de otros. Piratas y vikingos comparten motivaciones y usos, de esos bastardos nació Inglaterra.

Sí, tuvieron influencia en la historia de Europa, vale. Pero otros muchos pueblos tambien y no se les da tanta importancia. Además que dicha influencia aquí en España es muy relativa y se tiende a exagerar, yo creo que por aculturación anglo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No, pero porque te ofende que los anglosajones hagan películas sobre sus antepasados? Esperas que sean ellos quienes hagan películas sobre los visigodos? Quéjate de los directores y productores españoles, no de los otros.
> 
> En todo caso, Holliwood si hizo El Cid. Y puestos a hacer películas épicas sobre España, las preferiría sobre la reconquista o los tercios, o sobre Numancia, antes que sobre los visigodos. Pero es mi gusto personal, me encantaría también una película sobre visigodos.



No, para nada me ofende. Es su pasta y es logico que produzcan series y peliculas de su historia. Pero como dices por culpa de productores que no quieren arriesgar un duro y a unos guionistas inutiles sin talento que no saben escribir nada, en este pais no se apuesta por cosas asi.

Los anglosjaones dominan el mercado audiovisual global y venden su cultura alla donde tienen capacidad de hacerlo. Los vikingos son otro punto mas de imperialismo cultural y en una sociedad tan idiotizada, ignorante y consumista como la española esto es peligroso. Porque muchos han acogido esta moda vikinga como propia desechando la propia, no por desprecio consciente, sino por desconocimiento y desinteres. Es como lo que has dicho antes. Muchos tienen una percepcion bastante jodida de los vikingos a los que venden como unos tios duros de cojones, machos alfa barbudos y rudos, ejemplo de hombria y de valor, rasgos que no se limitaban a estos y que era comun en la poblacion general. Luego ese concepto que se tiene en la acomplejada España de que son rubios ojos azules 1,80cm, refente de europeidad aria, cuando los visigodos eran de origen germanico procendentes de Suecia, que es el sumun de lo nordicismo racial.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, tuvieron influencia en la historia de Europa, vale. Pero otros muchos pueblos tambien y no se les da tanta importancia. Además que dicha influencia aquí en España es muy relativa y se tiende a exagerar, yo creo que por aculturación anglo.



El caso es que están utilizando la potente e influyente industria audiovisual para blanquear a semejante purria. El resultado es que una parte de nuestra juventud está ya con el imaginario tan trastocado que ante sus ojos ese tipo de rateros tienen un buen estatus.

Les cuesta poco defender a los viquingos como "descubridores" de América y aplaudir a los piratas a sueldo de la Gran Putaña que intentaban hacerle la puñeta a la flota española.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Que parte de “la película no idealiza a los vikingos” no entendéis?


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> La historia va sobre la tragedia de una tradición bárbara y la masculinidad tóxica pero los follarubitos veis mucho blanco y se os baja la sangre de la cabeza a otras áreas.
> 
> Peliculón por cierto



Añado más.

El caso es que los referentes culturales de la película son Seakespeare, Wagner y Robert Howar. Este último más que nadie. Vamos, que al director y guionista le deben gustar ese tipo de historias épicas llenas de testosterona. De hecho, se recrea en esa testosterona.

Cuando estreno la bruja también se dijo que era una metáfora feminista sobre el temor de los hombres al empoderamiento femenino. Pero en la película hay brujas de verdad, y hay también un evidente poso de inspiración lovecratiana. Y como sabéis, Lovecraft era abiertamente racista y bastante misógino.

En el faro, por otra parte, yo veo una clara alegoría cristiana, siendo el faro un purgatorio.

Vamos, que o Eggers os esta troleando, o es un facha conservador y ni él lo sabe.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Añado más.
> 
> El caso es que los referentes culturales de la película son Seakespeare, Wagner y Robert Howar. Este último más que nadie. Vamos, que al director y guionista le deben gustar ese tipo de historias épicas llenas de testosterona. De hecho, se recrea en esa testosterona.
> 
> ...



la de la bruja es brutal, de hecho al final es la historia de la caída en manos de satanás de la protagonista, nada de lo que enorgullecerse como mujer, precisamente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Añado más.
> 
> El caso es que los referentes culturales de la película son Seakespeare, Wagner y Robert Howar. Este último más que nadie. Vamos, que al director y guionista le deben gustar ese tipo de historias épicas llenas de testosterona. De hecho, se recrea en esa testosterona.
> 
> ...



A mi el faro me pareció un peliculón de tres pares de cojones. Allí sí que se puede disfrutar de un verdadero viaje místico al infierno de la soledad humana y los efectos que puede provocar en la mente.


Spoiler



Porque a mi me quedó bastante claro desde el principio que ambos fareros, en realidad, son dos mitades de la misma persona, aunque nunca se llega a decir en ningún momento de la película


----------



## Dreyfus (25 Abr 2022)

Yo no soporté El Faro. Me parece que le sobran 80 minutos. La historia, sí, para no spolilear demasiado, tiene sus lecturas, pero si la peli es aburrida, pues ya no me interesa tanto explorarlas. 

Eso sí, visualmente es sublime. 

La Bruja, en cambio, es una película cojonuda.


----------



## bigplac (25 Abr 2022)

Para mi una película en la que los diálogos no superan el medio folio y el guion entero los dos folios siempre será una mierda de película. 
Me pueden poner la fotografía que quieran y la coreografía que les de la gana.
Es que si al menos fuera divertida...
Es que la comparas con Conan y por Dios. Hay pelis porno mas interesantes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Abr 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Para mi una película en la que los diálogos no superan el medio folio y el guion entero los dos folios siempre será una mierda de película.



¿Incluidos los ladridos y aullidos o sin incluirlos?


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



No me des falsas esperanzas tío, no puede ser que no hay negrocs y musulmanes. ¿Cómo se escapó esto?


----------



## bigplac (25 Abr 2022)

Por Dios, dime que estas trolleando!
Un giro de guion al final simple por vergüenza ajena del director que veía que la película era mas simple que un capitulo de los teletubbis



Manoliko dijo:


> Y si, hay profundos y truculentos dilemas morales. Las pocas escenas de acción que hay son muy gores.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Para ser irrelevantes la han liado muy parda bastantes veces, invadiendo las islas británicas, donde se quedan muchísimo tiempo, adentrándose y liándola en Francia, saqueando incluso en el mediterráneo, asentándose en zonas de Italia, tuvieron que expulsarlos del mediterráneo nada menos que la armada bizantina.

Por otro lado, los fundadores de las Rus de Kiev y Novgorod son Vikingos, la dinastía Rurikida son descendientes de Vikingos, los mismos Vikingos que llegan incluso a Bizancio a cobrar tributo.

Algunos personajes que han salido del mundo vikingo me parecen legendarios, como Harald Hardrada, que aunque ya era cristiano, se le considera el último vikingo por lo que hizo en vida. También es muy interesante su mitología, había que tener los huevos muy gordos para embarcarse en esos barcos y viajar a Islandia o hacer travesias hasta Italia...


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Por Dios, dime que estas trolleando!
> Un giro de guion al final simple por vergüenza ajena del director que veía que la película era mas simple que un capitulo de los teletubbis



No es un giro de guion. Los giros de guion son recursos facilones y sin ningún mérito que sólo sorprenden a retrasados mentales.

Amleth a lo que se enfrenta es al desmoronamiento de todo aquello en lo que había creído. Y al dilema moral de tener que hacer el mal para prevenir otro mal.

Pero estas cosas son demasiado profundas para las mentes simples que reclaman acción y multitud de giros de guion sin ton ni son.


----------



## El amigo (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Yo la he visto. Y es normalita con muchos clichés.
Por cierto, fuimos varias personas y el único que la dio un aprobado fui yo.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Yo la he visto. Y es normalita con muchos clichés.
> Por cierto, fuimos varias personas y el único que la dio un aprobado fui yo.



Que si, que ya.

Que Morart y Wagner es música normalita con muchos clichés.

Lo que mola es el perreo.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Buen post... te lo has currado y argumentado. Mis dies


----------



## El amigo (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que si, que ya.
> 
> Que Morart y Wagner es música normalita con muchos clichés.
> 
> Lo que mola es el perreo.



Te digo lo que me ha parecido. A mí me mola la historia bastante y mezcla mitos y leyendas ( en forma de recuerdos oníricos ) con clichés.
A mí gustar me ha gustado pero no es una de las mejores películas del género.
Por ejemplo y sin hacer spoiler, la elección final que ha realizado es algo que ya veía venir y no me ha llegado. Le ha faltado.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Te digo lo que me ha parecido. A mí me mola la historia bastante y mezcla mitos y leyendas ( en forma de recuerdos oníricos ) con clichés.
> A mí gustar me ha gustado pero no es una de las mejores películas del género.
> Por ejemplo y sin hacer spoiler, la elección final que ha realizado es algo que ya veía venir y no me ha llegado. Le ha faltado.



Nadie valora el trabajo etnográfico que hay detrás.

Por ejemplo, nunca jamas se había recreado tan bien a los berserkers. En la película asistimos a un auténtico ritual de licantropia. Son detalles que la masa no aprecia o piensan que es fantasía. Pero el que de verdad entiende de estos temas y sobre esta cultura comprende que aquí se tocan una serie de códigos que van mucho más allá del entretenimiento e includo más la del arte.

Aquí hay mucha historiografía, etnografía y filosofía. Lo que a ti te parecen clichés igual tiene uña raíces mucho más profundas de lo que crees.


----------



## Digamelon (25 Abr 2022)

Si no salen negros ya vienen ganas de verla.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

A ver si llegan los que han ido a verla


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Aquí no veremos cine de ese estilo, salvo que alguien vaya por libre y poniendo de su propio bolsillo. Los de la ceja no permiten nada.


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

Acabo de venir de verla, por fin (meses esperándola). Tal y como preveía, ME HA ENCANTADO. Hacía tiempo que no salía del cine con semejante satisfacción.* Y cero NWO*. Antes de que termine la semana voy otra vez. Me indigna que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por la nula publicidad que ha tenido y por ser una película incómoda y cero progre, y precisamente por eso, hay que apoyarla. Ojo, que nadie se espere "Extraños en un Tren". Es como un episodio de Vikingos pero con más chicha y durando 2 horas y media (no se me ha hecho larga ni lenta, todo lo contrario; entretenidísima).

Y vaya pajas mentales os montáis algunos, que aquí parece que si eres español ya no pueden atraerte películas sobre otros pueblos de la Historia. Vaya tela. Es una película para entretenerse, no un tratado académico. Y precisamente, si te apasiona la Historia en general, igual disfrutarás con películas sobre la España medieval, que de samurais, que de la Francia del siglo XVII, que de la Antigua Roma, que de la I Guerra Mundial, etc etc. Y sí, de vikingos también.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Acabo de venir de verla, por fin (meses esperándola). Tal y como preveía, ME HA ENCANTADO. Hacía tiempo que no salía del cine con semejante satisfacción.* Y cero NWO*. Antes de que termine la semana voy otra vez. Me indigna que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por la nula publicidad que ha tenido y por ser una película incómoda y cero progre, y precisamente por eso, hay que apoyarla. Ojo, que nadie se espere "Extraños en un Tren". Es como un episodio de Vikingos pero con más chicha y durando 2 horas y media (no se me ha hecho larga ni lenta, todo lo contrario; entretenidísima).
> 
> Y vaya pajas mentales os montáis algunos, que aquí parece que si eres español ya no pueden atraerte películas sobre otros pueblos de la Historia. Vaya tela. Es una película para entretenerse, no un tratado académico. Y precisamente, si te apasiona la Historia en general, igual disfrutarás con películas sobre la España medieval, que de samurais, que de la Francia del siglo XVII, que de la Antigua Roma, que de la I Guerra Mundial, etc etc. Y sí, de vikingos también.



No la he visto aún, pero no me sorprende que haya pasado bastante desapercibida. No parece la típica peli de usar y tirar que tanto se estila ahora. Y que sea tan contraria a todos los dogmas del NWO hará que intenten sepultarla en el olvido.


----------



## Turbomax (25 Abr 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Me cago en tus muertos hijo de puta.



intuyo que tienes ascendencia vikinga


----------



## Turbocata (25 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy viendo la de Gitanic, va de unos gitanos que se zumban a las vikis y luego el barco se hunde.


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No la he visto aún, pero no me sorprende que haya pasado bastante desapercibida. No parece la típica peli de usar y tirar que tanto se estila ahora. Y que sea tan contraria a todos los dogmas del NWO hará que intenten sepultarla en el olvido.



Efectivamente, sobre todo lo segundo. Se le ha dado una publicidad de risa, prácticamente nula. Es lo que tiene rodar hoy en día sin el más mínimo gramo de negros, feminismo, LGTBIDGDJSK o propaganda anti-derechas / fascismo. El director le ha echado unos cojones como camiones. 

Salvando las distancias en cuanto a época y avances tecnológicos, la estaba viendo y me recordaba a una película de aventuras de los años 50 (o 90), cuando las películas se limitaban a ofrecerte entretenimiento puro y duro, no adoctrinamiento político.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Efectivamente, sobre todo lo segundo. Se le ha dado una publicidad de risa, prácticamente nula. Es lo que tiene rodar hoy en día sin el más mínimo gramo de negros, feminismo, LGTBIDGDJSK o propaganda anti-derechas / fascismo. El director le ha echado unos cojones como camiones.
> 
> Salvando las distancias en cuanto a época y avances tecnológicos, la estaba viendo y me recordaba a una película de aventuras de los años 50 (o 90), cuando las películas se limitaban a ofrecerte entretenimiento puro y duro, no adoctrinamiento político.



Pues en realidad es mucho más que entretenimiento. Es autentico arte y hay más chica de la que piensas.

Se convertirá en una película de culto, y en el futuro se escribirá muchísimo sobre la simbología que encierra. Ya veréis.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Efectivamente, sobre todo lo segundo. Se le ha dado una publicidad de risa, prácticamente nula. Es lo que tiene rodar hoy en día sin el más mínimo gramo de negros, feminismo, LGTBIDGDJSK o propaganda anti-derechas / fascismo. El director le ha echado unos cojones como camiones.
> 
> Salvando las distancias en cuanto a época y avances tecnológicos, la estaba viendo y me recordaba a una película de aventuras de los años 50 (o 90), cuando las películas se limitaban a ofrecerte entretenimiento puro y duro, no adoctrinamiento político.



Es que claro, la gente va al cine pensando que verán acción a saco, estilo Marvel...y se decepcionan cuando se encuentran con una visión cruda y realista de ese pueblo. No está hecha para todo el mundo y eso me alegra sobremanera, porque será una película de culto que disfrutará quien realmente sepa apreciar el cine de antaño.


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pues en realidad es mucho más que entretenimiento. Es autentico arte y hay más chica de la que piensas.
> 
> Se convertirá en una película de culto, y en el futuro se escribirá muchísimo sobre la simbología que encierra. Ya veréis.



Ya, si he disfrutado como un mico con toda la simbología y los guiños a la mitología nórdica, así como con las escenas con tanto misticismo, los "sueños" o "visiones" del protagonista, la psique, frases de enmarcar... Y la he visto en V.O.S., que creo que le ha hecho ganar puntos.

No digo que sea entretenimiento vacío sin más: me refería a un nivel genérico para el grueso de espectadores que buscan eso, entretenimiento. Como bien dices, es arte puro para quien sabe verlo (es el director de El Faro, normal). Por eso tiene doble mérito: por ser tan poética y oscura pero a la vez preciosa (paradójico por el tema sangre pero así es), y al mismo tiempo entretener a lo bestia. Y si ya encima te interesan los vikingos, la Historia antigua... pues la vas a disfrutar hasta dar palmas con los pies.


----------



## Vengerberg (25 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es que claro, la gente va al cine pensando que verán acción a saco, estilo Marvel...y se decepcionan cuando se encuentran con una visión cruda y realista de ese pueblo. No está hecha para todo el mundo y eso me alegra sobremanera, porque será una película de culto que disfrutará quien realmente sepa apreciar el cine de antaño.



Por eso puse "es como un episodio de Vikingos pero con más chicha y durando 2 horas y media". Lo de la chicha es fundamental por eso, porque habrá gente que vaya a verla creyendo que va a ser un episodio de Vikingos en largo, y no, ofrece mucho más.

Hablando de lo de Marvel: Los superhéroes son el único valor seguro de la taquilla: 'El hombre del norte' se hunde en la cartelera

*Los superhéroes son el único valor seguro de la taquilla: ‘El hombre del norte’ se hunde en la cartelera*


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Por eso puse "es como un episodio de Vikingos pero con más chicha y durando 2 horas y media". Lo de la chicha es fundamental por eso, porque habrá gente que vaya a verla creyendo que va a ser un episodio de Vikingos en largo, y no, ofrece mucho más.
> 
> Hablando de lo de Marvel: Los superhéroes son el único valor seguro de la taquilla: 'El hombre del norte' se hunde en la cartelera
> 
> *Los superhéroes son el único valor seguro de la taquilla: ‘El hombre del norte’ se hunde en la cartelera*



Por supuesto que se hunde, si ya han acostumbrado al público a ver mierda NWO en cada película, pues aquí les ha decepcionado no encontrarse negros o guerreras cargándose a 20 tios o a dos vikingos barbudos dándose el lote. Todos los que la ponen a parir son los típicos snobs que solo quieren ver explosiones a manta y cero historia. Esta peli la estrenas hace 15-20 años y todo el mundo la pondría como la nueva Gladiator.


----------



## Vengerberg (26 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Por supuesto que se hunde, si ya han acostumbrado al público a ver mierda NWO en cada película, pues aquí les ha decepcionado no encontrarse negros o guerreras cargándose a 20 tios o a dos vikingos barbudos dándose el lote. Todos los que la ponen a parir son los típicos snobs que solo quieren ver explosiones a manta y cero historia. Esta peli la estrenas hace 15-20 años y todo el mundo la pondría como la nueva Gladiator.



Es que es muy chocante (a este punto hemos llegado): así actuales, antes de Northman no recuerdo la última vez que vi una película estadounidense o británica donde no saliera un solo negro, ni uno, aunque fueran extras por la calle o en multitudes. Feminismo y LGTBHDK también, pero especialmente me ha sorprendido lo de los negros. Reitero: a ese punto hemos llegado. 

Por el contrario, la nueva serie de Vikingos sí ha sucumbido al NWO (la compró Negrix), y por ejemplo, a un jarl personaje real (hombre y blanco), en la temporada lo han hecho mujer y negra.    . Y acordaos de Aquiles y Zeus negros en la abominación de serie "Troya".

Yo crecí con películas de los 80 y 90 y salían negros y ningún problema: al revés, había actores y personajes tremendos. Pero hoy hay una inclusión forzada y desmesurada sin sentido, y lo que no voy a aceptar es que me hagas negro a un dios nórdico o a un cónsul romano, por ejemplo. O los enanos y elfos negros que van a salir en la serie de Amazon de El Señor de los Anillos (la va a ver su PM). O lo que hicieron con la serie de The Witcher, que cualquier fan de los libros y los videojuegos debería arrancarse los ojos viendo un episodio de esa basura inclusiva.


----------



## The Sentry (26 Abr 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> intuyo que tienes ascendencia vikinga



Hijo de Gotland como todo español de bien.


----------



## Manoliko (26 Abr 2022)

Sobre la licantropia 









Bárbaros, Licantropía y Disidencia - LA FORJA Y LA ESPADA


Bárbaros, Licantropía y Disidencia. En “Proyecto Terror” conversación sobre la cultura guerrera de la Hispania prerromana y los rituales de licantropía




gonzalorodriguez.info


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Abr 2022)

El fracaso en EE.UU. se debe a que la han tomado contra ella acusándola de supremacista blanca (no hay negratas islandeses de puta cepa).


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Abr 2022)

Yo si no hay rollo lgtbi, ideologia de jenaro y multiculturalidad PASO DE VERLA.


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

Las películas de vikingos son de MARICONES


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puestos a ver pelis de flipadas con más filtros que una planta desalinizadora, me quedo con 300. La peli no está del todo mal, pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla, aunque me sigo quedando con los espartanos. El estilo es similar.



Hilo de frikis y MARICONES


----------



## eltonelero (27 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Por su estética/idealización de su vida (libertad, aventura, exploración etc)
Es un poco como los piratas del caribe.
Realmente y al fin y al cabo no eran mas que bandidos sin un ápice de glamour que cuando dejaban de ser útiles para ciertos intereses se eliminaron rápidamente.
Ahora además digamos que pueden aplicar la estética hipster-malotuda de barbas, tatuajes y torsos desnudos con 0% grasa a las pelis.


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Peliculón.
> No es una peli palomitera pero sí intensa y cautivadora.
> NADA de NWO.
> Incluso diría que es todo lo contrario a lo que impone el NWO.
> Gran ambientación, realismo y si te mola el rollo ancestral, una delicia.



Chorreas lefa por el culo MARICÓN


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Ya, si he disfrutado como un mico con toda la simbología y los guiños a la mitología nórdica, así como con las escenas con tanto misticismo, los "sueños" o "visiones" del protagonista, la psique, frases de enmarcar... Y la he visto en V.O.S., que creo que le ha hecho ganar puntos.
> 
> No digo que sea entretenimiento vacío sin más: me refería a un nivel genérico para el grueso de espectadores que buscan eso, entretenimiento. Como bien dices, es arte puro para quien sabe verlo (es el director de El Faro, normal). Por eso tiene doble mérito: por ser tan poética y oscura pero a la vez preciosa (paradójico por el tema sangre pero así es), y al mismo tiempo entretener a lo bestia. Y si ya encima te interesan los vikingos, la Historia antigua... pues la vas a disfrutar hasta dar palmas con los pies.



Este es el puto Rey de los MARICONES.

Locaza.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Este es el puto Rey de los MARICONES.
> 
> Locaza.



Nivelazo. ¿Te has sentido mejor tras insultar? (por una opinión de una película, tela). ¿Has dejado de ser un fracasado resentido y amargado? ¿Tu vida de putísima mierda ha mejorado un ápice tras "descargarte" así? bueno, no hace falta que respondas. Por cierto: no soy hombre, así que a ver si a la próxima atinas mejor. Que no habrá próxima, pues vas al ignore.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El fracaso en EE.UU. se debe a que la han tomado contra ella acusándola de supremacista blanca (no hay negratas islandeses de puta cepa).



Como con "300": ahora es una apestada para los colectivos que ya sabemos. Cada x tiempo sale algún "estudio" o "académico" tildándola de facha, nazi, supremacista, machista y bla bla bla.

Hoy todo lo que sea sacar en películas / series a HOMBRES, prepárate para la que te caerá por parte de los afeminados repelentes, veganos con cero testosterona, transgéneros con los labios pintados de rosa, etc.


----------



## Lady_A (27 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Como con "300": ahora es una apestada para los colectivos que ya sabemos. Cada x tiempo sale algún "estudio" o "académico" tildándola de facha, nazi, supremacista, machista y bla bla bla.
> 
> Hoy todo lo que sea sacar en películas / series a HOMBRES, prepárate para la que te caerá por parte de los afeminados repelentes, veganos con cero testosterona, transgéneros con los labios pintados de rosa, etc.



¿No hay labios pintados en esa película? Revisionala.

Que pienses que 300 es una obra de arte no criticable me inquieta.

Nazi no se, pero aunque es entretenida tiene un total de cero argumento. Son clips testoteronicos con clara influencia homoerótica.

Es una peli que los muy misoginos y machos adoran pero que subyace un mensaje porculizante y de sauna gay.

De hecho todos los personajes de esa película, incluido el protagonista parecen sacados de los sueños húmedos de los participantes de una sauna gay.

La película no es machista es directamente misógina, ese culto al cuerpo masculino, al grupito de machos semidesnudos que se protegen culo con culo, frente al gay pero que si ha salido del armario del persa, con aceitito bien puesto en los musculitos etc

Principalmente por eso cobra tan poca importancia las mujeres. La idea es exaltar la naturaleza masculina gayer. Y cierto miedo al mas gayer del patio, que es el persa que parece querer violarlos. Mezcla los estereotipos de machos gayer encerrados en el armario con miedo al gayer que si salio y los quiere, conquistar por la fuerza, sacar del armario, violar tu culo hetero.

En animo de otras cosas, no, los gayer no quieren violar al paco de turno, no es tan irresistible. Tampoco quieren sacarte del armario si el no quiere y tanto miedo a salir indica algo siempre. Según mi opinion.

A mi me gusta porque es terriblemente entretenida pero toda la peli atufa a misoginismo gayer.

Hay películas bélicas donde solo salen hombres y no tienen ese marcado aire misógino con mirada gayer, por ejemplo, black hawk derribado o Buscar el soldado Ryan o películas donde salen pocas mujeres como Alejandro Magno (y eran eran gayer), Troya, Brevehearth pero se ven personas masculinos reales y no una fantasia misogigayer.

Que quede claro, por segunda vez, que a mi la peli, la estética, la acción y como se desarrolla la trama me encanta, pero que pienses que no merezca ser criticable o que ciertas criticas no tienen sentido, pues no lo veo.

¿Lo que no entiendo es porque dicen que la peli es nazi? ¿Porque los "malos" son persas? ¿Porque el feo y despreciado a su vez es malo y traicionero? Lo digo porque eso si concuerda con el ideario nazi de que los feo y amorfos son mala gente y por tanto desprecible para una sociedad sana. Basicamente si era un poco nazi despreciar y matar a quien físicamente no era perfecto o útil, pero es que en el pasado la sociedad era así, solo muchos años despues con ciertas revoluciones en la iglesia y otras religiones y luego con movimientos filosóficos, se desarrollo el concepto de caridad, del amor al diferente o el humanismo. Ha costado y cuesta siglos aun, cambiar el chip sobre que el debil o el deforme puede ser útil para la sociedad y respetable.

¿Que no quieres criticar esto? Pues se entiende ¿Que ciertas criticas sean fantasías? No sabría decirte. Al final solo es entretenimiento


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿No hay labios pintados en esa película? Revisionala.
> 
> Que pienses que 300 es una obra de arte no criticable me inquieta.
> 
> ...



300 está basada en un cómic, de ahí esa estética,

en todo ves "misoginia"  

Por cierto, tiene una segunda parte (realmente es un precuela),









300: El origen de un imperio (2014)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: Guerras médicas (500-479 a.C.). El general griego Temistocles lucha por conseguir la unidad de las polis griegas. Él dirige las tropas griegas que se enfrentan con el ejército persa, liderado por ...




m.filmaffinity.com





donde la protagonista es una mujer,
es la villana, ya por eso sería "machista"?
los hombres aceitados quien matar a una mujer, uhhh


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿No hay labios pintados en esa película? Revisionala.
> 
> Que pienses que 300 es una obra de arte no criticable me inquieta.
> 
> ...



Pero no sale nadie dándose por culo, que yo recuerde. Ni besos entre espartanos. Que haya cierta homosexualidad yacente, no significa que te lo estampen directamente en la cara, como se hace hoy día en muchas películas. Te hacen esta peli hoy día y estaría el ejército espartano lleno de mamadous y con escenas gay explícitas.


----------



## Lady_A (27 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pero no sale nadie dándose por culo, que yo recuerde. Ni besos entre espartanos. Que haya cierta homosexualidad yacente, no significa que te lo estampen directamente en la cara, como se hace hoy día en muchas películas. Te hacen esta peli hoy día y estaría el ejército espartano lleno de mamadous y con escenas gay explícitas.



Pues para mi hay mas homosexualidad latente en 300 que en una peli donde salen un par de personajes homo besandose o acostandose porque la existencia de personajes diversos o diferentes parejas es normal, esta en la calle y pasa todos los dias pero lo anormal es que todos los personajes tengan ese aire gay y parezca que detras de la camara todos esten dandose aceitito y metiendose cositas, por eso digo que parece una fantasia gayer.

Si me dices que es una serie sobre gayer como it is a Sin (por cierto, una serie brillante) que va de las vivencias de un grupo de amigos gayer que se juntan para poder pagar un piso y como viven la llegada del sida, te lo compro. Es un argumento lógico, pero meter todos esos hombres con toda esa estética y todo ese subtexto, con todo ese aire, suena a argumento de peli homoerótica.

La diferencia esta entre una peli con homosexuales (Alejandro Magno es gay y sale con su novio) donde se ven relaciones homosexuales como se pueden ver relaciones heteros o una peli homoerotizada. 

300 es una peli homoerotizada, por tanto mas homosexual que otras aunque salgan dos tios o tias poniéndose finos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El fracaso en EE.UU. se debe a que la han tomado contra ella acusándola de supremacista blanca (no hay negratas islandeses de puta cepa).



Por supuesto y no esperaba que sucediese otra cosa. En EEUU son unos maricomplejines y saltan a la mínima. Nada mas traidor a su propia cultura que un blanco adoctrinado. 

En Europa creo que está teniendo mas éxito, no? Aquí el progrerío no es tan cansino y extremo como en EEUU, generalmente hablando.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues para mi hay mas homosexualidad latente en 300 que en una peli donde salen un par de personajes homo besandose o acostandose porque la existencia de personajes diversos o diferentes parejas es normal, esta en la calle y pasa todos los dias pero lo anormal es que todos los personajes tengan ese aire gay y parezca que detras de la camara todos esten dandose aceitito y metiendose cositas, por eso digo que parece una fantasia gayer.
> 
> Si me dices que es una serie sobre gayer como it is a Sin (por cierto, una serie brillante) que va de las vivencias de un grupo de amigos gayer que se juntan para poder pagar un piso y como viven la llegada del sida, te lo compro. Es un argumento lógico, pero meter todos esos hombres con toda esa estética y todo ese subtexto, con todo ese aire, suena a argumento de peli homoerótica.
> 
> ...



El cómic en el que se basa tiene exactamente esa estética, no? Y el tema de la homosexualidad en la Grecia antigua estaba bastante mas libre de tabúes que con el cristianismo hipócrita que vino a posteriori.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pero no sale nadie dándose por culo, que yo recuerde. Ni besos entre espartanos. Que haya cierta homosexualidad yacente, no significa que te lo estampen directamente en la cara, como se hace hoy día en muchas películas. Te hacen esta peli hoy día y estaría el ejército espartano lleno de mamadous y con escenas gay explícitas.



Los únicos que ven en 300 algo gay son los propios maricones. Un verdadero heterosexual no ve esa peli y piensa que es algo gay.

"Es que es gay porque salen tíos buenos, cachas sin camiseta" decir eso si que es una mariconada.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues para mi hay mas homosexualidad latente en 300 que en una peli donde salen un par de personajes homo besandose o acostandose porque la existencia de personajes diversos o diferentes parejas es normal, esta en la calle y pasa todos los dias pero lo anormal es que todos los personajes tengan ese aire gay y parezca que detras de la camara todos esten dandose aceitito y metiendose cositas, por eso digo que parece una fantasia gayer.
> 
> Si me dices que es una serie sobre gayer como it is a Sin (por cierto, una serie brillante) que va de las vivencias de un grupo de amigos gayer que se juntan para poder pagar un piso y como viven la llegada del sida, te lo compro. Es un argumento lógico, pero meter todos esos hombres con toda esa estética y todo ese subtexto, con todo ese aire, suena a argumento de peli homoerótica.
> 
> ...





Lady_A dijo:


> ¿No hay labios pintados en esa película? Revisionala.
> 
> Que pienses que 300 es una obra de arte no criticable me inquieta.
> 
> ...



Pero que tonta eres.

Si la mayoría de mujeres son tan tontas como tú no me extraña que los moros os consideren seres inferiores


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿No hay labios pintados en esa película? Revisionala.
> 
> Que pienses que 300 es una obra de arte no criticable me inquieta.
> 
> ...



Con lo de los labios pintados me refería a las mariconcillas de hoy. Maquillaje lo llevaban hombres de muchos pueblos de la Antigüedad, pero no es el mismo contexto ni de lejos.

No sé de dónde sacas que haya dicho que "300" me parece una obra de arte. Me gusta mucho, por supuesto, pero tampoco es Fritz Lang.

Está basada en un cómic que aunque inspirado en hechos reales, mete fantasía y se inventa cosas. Quien vea "300" tomándola como un tratado de historia griega la lleva clara. Mismamente, a Gorgo le dieron más protagonismo del que tenía en el cómic, donde era un cero a la izquierda. ¿Misoginia "300"? eso díselo a los espartanos de la época, y aun así, Esparta era la región griega donde las mujeres tenían más derechos y libertades con diferencia abismal. Así que misoginia, más bien poquito.

Soy chica y me encanta "300", ¿según tú soy misógina y gay?. Esta película ha gustado siempre porque es visualmente espectacular, con buena acción, un tema muy poco recurrente en el cine (Antigua Grecia / Esparta), cómic del dios Miller, entretenidísima, y sí: es una sobredosis de ostiones, heroísmo, violencia, músculos, combates, hombría y masculinidad, como debe ser. Y hoy gana todavía más puntos por tener cero panfleto.

Que hubiera espartanos que practicaban la homosexualidad, ¿y?. Ahí tienes a Luke Evans, que es homosexual y el tío es testosterona pura. Yo cuando veo o leo sobre espartanos no me fijo en con quién se acuesten, sino en que eran unas bestias en el combate así como otros aspectos muy interesantes sobre cómo se vivía en Esparta.

¿"Sauna gay", "influencia homoerótica", "salir del armario"? Discúlpame, pero creo que ves cosas donde no las hay. Igual si nos centráramos en disfrutar de las películas y del mero entretenimiento, en lugar de tener que sacar punta a todo y buscar desesperadamente en cada plano misoginia, machismo, homosexualidad, racismo....

¿Qué hay de malo en el culto al cuerpo, en los cuerpos hermosos? ¿has visto las estatuas griegas? los que se mataban a hacer deporte y a entrenar para la guerra, no iban a estar con las lorzas y michelines colgando. Y lo del aceite es simplemente un elemento estético en la película para resaltar los músculos y los cuerpos.

Lo de "nazi", eso pregúntaselo a los que actualmente afirman eso. Y tú misma lo has dicho en tú última frase: "al final, solo es entretenimiento". Dices que "300" te gusta, pero de verdad, la disfrutarías más si evitaras tener que sacarle punta de esa manera (esa, y cualquier película).


----------



## Manoliko (27 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El cómic en el que se basa tiene exactamente esa estética, no? Y el tema de la homosexualidad en la Grecia antigua estaba bastante mas libre de tabúes que con el cristianismo hipócrita que vino a posteriori.



Lo de la homosexualidad en Grecia es la mayor parte un mito o exageración.

En la antigüedad habían maricones igual que hoy día, pero la sociedad griega no veía estas practicas con buenos ojos, tal y como se quiere hacer creer hoy día. Era algo mal visto e incluso penado legalmente (imposibilidad de ejercer cargos públicos e incluso perdida de la ciudadanía si te pillaban dándote por culo).

Lo que ocurre es que se hacía la vista gorda en determinados aspectos. Hay que entender que los griegos eran una sociedad muy conservadora, todo lo contrario a lo que se piensa, donde el matrimonio masculino era muy tardío. ¿Y que ocurría en una sociedad donde tenías a tíos de 30 años que aun no se habían casado, que pasaban mucho tiempo en el ejercito junto a otros hombres y donde el acceso a las mujeres fuera del matrimonio era muy complicado? Pues que aparecían conductas tipo "nos hacemos unas pajillas, pero sin mariconadas".

También está el tema de la practica de la pederastia; que en realidad no tenía, en su origen al menos, ningún carácter sexual. Era simplemente una institución en la cual un soldado más veterano (no maduro realmente, igual podía tener solo 22 años) instruía a uno novato (de 14 o 15 años). Esto a veces daba pie a conductas que los propios griegos consideraban vergonzantes. Pero lo normal es que no pasase de ser una pajillas, es bastante poco probable que un joven griego libre se dejase dar por culo, otra cosa eran los esclavos.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Los únicos que ven en 300 algo ay son los propios maricones. Un verdadero heterosexual no ve esa peli y piensa que es algo gay.
> 
> "Es que es gay porque salen tíos buenos, cachas sin camiseta" decir eso si que es una mariconada.



Exacto. Yo veo esa película y solo veo TESTOSTERONA a raudales. El ÚNICO momento donde se insinúa homosexualidad es cuando Michael Fassbender le dice al chaval jovencito lo de cubrirle las espaldas en el combate. Uuuuuuuuuu, no veas.

Y la escena "No es mi látigo lo que temen" tuvo mucho cachondeo poniendo a Jerjes como gay, pero si la vez en frío, eso tiene de homosexualidad lo que yo te diga.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo de la homosexualidad en Grecia es la mayor parte un mito o exageración.
> 
> En la antigüedad habían maricones igual que hoy día, pero la sociedad griega no veía estas practicas con buenos ojos, tal y como se quiere hacer creer hoy día. Era algo mal visto e incluso penado legalmente (imposibilidad de ejercer cargos públicos e incluso perdida de la ciudadanía si te pillaban dándote por culo).
> 
> ...



En Grecia no fue a ver ni Dios la película "Alejandro Magno", la boicotearon por mostrarle como homosexual. Igual que ahora algunos aseguran que Beethoven era negro . TODAS las grandes personalidades históricas eran mujeres, negros u homosexuales.

Y no olvidemos al profesor de universidad estadounidense (negro), que dijo que Roma y Grecia son culturas sobrevaloradas y que en realidad lo único que aportaron fue hegemonizar el supremacismo blanco. Y se quedó tan pancho el hijo de su puta madre.


----------



## Lady_A (27 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> 300 está basada en un cómic, de ahí esa estética,
> 
> en todo ves "misoginia"
> 
> ...



Ya se que esta basada en un cómic. Lo he leido junto con From Hell



RayoSombrio dijo:


> El cómic en el que se basa tiene exactamente esa estética, no? Y el tema de la homosexualidad en la Grecia antigua estaba bastante mas libre de tabúes que con el cristianismo hipócrita que vino a posteriori.




Parecida, igual no. No se le tan ve erotizada. Y el persa es negro (y como en la peli lleva una cacharrería encima)

La estética de la película se ve mas marcadamente gay. Lo siento. No se si es al transladarla o que, pero si lo hace.

















Vengerberg dijo:


> Con lo de los labios pintados me refería a las mariconcillas de hoy. Maquillaje lo llevaban hombres de muchos pueblos de la Antigüedad, pero no es el mismo contexto ni de lejos.
> 
> No sé de dónde sacas que haya dicho que "300" me parece una obra de arte. Me gusta mucho, por supuesto, pero tampoco es Fritz Lang.
> 
> ...



Pero es que no es cuestion de testoterona sino de erotización. Y esa es la clave por lo que 300 se ve una fantasia gay. Yo no he hablado en ningún momento que los gays no tengan testorona. Sino que el resultado de la adaptación es marcadamente homoerótica. ¡Coño si solo hay que verlo!

Los cuerpos estan supererotizados, cuerpos de combate son los de Troya por ejemplo o alguno mas que hay por ahi pero la sobremusculacion es una fantasia actual y homoerótica, los hombres no iban al gym antes, mo tomaban batidos proteicos y difícilmente sacaban la musculatura que se ve en 300, tampoco usaban armas pesadas o armaduras medievales. De hecho incluso usando las armaduras medievales no podían gestionar un cuerpo así pues su nivel de consumo de carne no era tan elevado. Solo los grandes reyes consumían gran cantidad de carne, los nobles no tanta, los espartanos y sus soldados tampoco y muchisimo menos de lo que te crees. Incluso los gladiadores llevaban prácticamente una dieta vegetariana.

Se supone que sabéis de historia y os creéis que los espartanos llevaban el cuerpo de 300. Supongo que tambien pensáis que el persa era negro.
Pero no solo es los cuerpos, sino las acciones, la exaltación exacerbada del compañerismo masculino viene determinada por un culto al hombre y las relaciones homosexuales como mejores, únicas y verdaderas.

Si no sabéis de donde vienen las cosas como vais a llegar a entenderlas.

Todas las sociedades militarizadas eran en esencia sociedades homosexuales.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Para opiniones, colores. Tú en 300 ves fantasía gay y homoerotización por todos lados.. yo no veo nada de eso. En todo caso coincidiría con la "erotización" desde un punto de vista de mujer heterosexual, de que los guerreros espartanos están como quesos.

¿"Sobremusculación = fantasía actual y homoerótica"? ¿Batidos de proteínas?. Te reitero lo de las estatuas helenas. Y a ver, que los espartanos en la película están en muy forma, pero tampoco son Craig Golias. Están eso, en forma (y con músculos maquillados).

_"Se supone que sabéis de historia y os creéis que los espartanos llevaban el cuerpo de 300"_. Estoy diciendo justo lo contrario: es un cómic de FANTASÍA donde todo está EXAGERADO. Igual que te ves una película antigua y ya me dirás si las esclavas en cualquier cuchitril tendrían el aspecto de por ejemplo Jean Simmons en Espartaco. Bueno, es que ese aspecto no lo tendrían ni las nobles.

_"la exaltación exacerbada del compañerismo masculino viene determinada por un culto al hombre y las relaciones homosexuales como mejores, únicas y verdaderas."_ -¿¿¿Pero qué dices???. Igual deberías leer sobre cómo se organizaban y agrupaban estratégicamente para la batalla los espartanos o los romanos, y verías que proteger al compañero de al lado y que éste lo hiciera contigo, era crucial. ¿Y por eso eran gays? sin comentarios.

"_Si no sabéis de donde vienen las cosas como vais a llegar a entenderlas" _- a buen seguro he devorado más libros sobre Grecia que tú. Y ya que tengas que acudir al "no tenéis ni puta idea" dice mucho de tus argumentos.
_
"Todas las sociedades militarizadas eran en esencia sociedades homosexuales"_


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Ya se que esta basada en un cómic. Lo he leido junto con From Hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*los hombres no iban al gym antes, mo tomaban batidos proteicos y difícilmente sacaban la musculatura que se ve en 300*
Los cuerpos de 300 no son excesivamente musculados, de hecho se puso de moda el "entrenamiento espartano", que era como llamaban el entrenamiento que hicieron los actores y figurantes de la película,
era simple entrenamiento funcional, algo así como CrossFit.



un espartano de la época podría tener un cuerpo similar a esos.

Además la peli está en sepia y marca las sombras, eso hace que parezcan más definidos, con menor porcentaje de grasa, pero solo es un efecto óptico.

De nuevo te digo que la peli viene de un cómic, donde pintan a los héroes más musculados de lo normal, ves a He-Man y parece Ronnie Coleman.

*Pero no solo es los cuerpos, sino las acciones, la exaltación exacerbada del compañerismo masculino viene determinada por un culto al hombre y las relaciones homosexuales como mejores, únicas y verdaderas.*
La película va sobre una gesta de 300 HOMBRES que formaron una piña infranqueable, culto al "hombre", al "compañerismo"?
Por supuesto, pasó a la historia por ser algo épico, que tiene que ver con la homosexualidad?
(Se que la historia real eran más de 300 hombres y no solo eran espartanos, aún así es una gesta)

*Todas las sociedades militarizadas eran en esencia sociedades homosexuales.*
Lol, todas las sociedades antiguamente estaban militarizadas, eran sociedades homosexuales?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Para opiniones, colores. Tú en 300 ves fantasía gay y homoerotización por todos lados.. yo no veo nada de eso. En todo caso coincidiría con la "erotización" desde un punto de vista de mujer heterosexual, de que los guerreros espartanos están como quesos.
> 
> ¿"Sobremusculación = fantasía actual y homoerótica"? ¿Batidos de proteínas?. Te reitero lo de las estatuas helenas. Y a ver, que los espartanos en la película están en muy forma, pero tampoco son Craig Golias. Están eso, en forma (y con músculos maquillados).
> 
> ...



Te adelantaste, prácticamente fue una respuesta parecida.


----------



## Vengerberg (27 Abr 2022)

Lady A: ¿también te parece homogay la pedazo hazaña de Ernest Shackleton y el compañerismo y lo unida que permaneció la tripulación para poder sobrevivir?. Porque ahora va a resultar que grupo de hombres ayudándose y apoyándose en una situación límite = culto al hombre y todos homosexuales. ¿Si ocurre entre mujeres, son lesbianas?.


----------



## Decipher (27 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pero no sale nadie dándose por culo, que yo recuerde. Ni besos entre espartanos. Que haya cierta homosexualidad yacente, no significa que te lo estampen directamente en la cara, como se hace hoy día en muchas películas. Te hacen esta peli hoy día y estaría el ejército espartano lleno de mamadous y con escenas gay explícitas.



No creo que haya ninguna homosexualidad subyacente. Me parece que eso dice mas del que la ve que del creador. 

La influencia es claramente del arte clásico griego.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No creo que haya ninguna homosexualidad subyacente. Me parece que eso dice mas del que la ve que del creador.
> 
> La influencia es claramente del arte clásico griego.



Más que nada es lo que ya han dicho. Viene de un comic y en el comic todo es exagerado. Y cuando se representa a un guerrero en el comic se le dibuja mucho músculo, es un arquetipo. Eso llevado a la pantalla es 300. Tampoco las tropas persas eran tan heterogeneas, ni habrían emisarios negros (aunque no es imposible, el imperio Aquemenida llegaba hasta Nubia). Pero hay que entender 300 como la adaptación de un comic basado en un hecho histórico con muchas licencias.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Abr 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> En Grecia no fue a ver ni Dios la película "Alejandro Magno", la boicotearon por mostrarle como homosexual. Igual que ahora algunos aseguran que Beethoven era negro . TODAS las grandes personalidades históricas eran mujeres, negros u homosexuales.
> 
> Y no olvidemos al profesor de universidad estadounidense (negro), que dijo que Roma y Grecia son culturas sobrevaloradas y que en realidad lo único que aportaron fue hegemonizar el supremacismo blanco. Y se quedó tan pancho el hijo de su puta madre.



Es lo que pasa cuando en la sociedad se les da voz a los tontos y a los mediocres que van de académicos.

Me gustaría preguntarle a ese profesor cuáles son los grandes aportes de alguna de las civilizaciones africanas a lo largo de la historia.

Roma era un imperio cuando ellos aún vivían en chozas de adobe.


----------



## Eyman (27 Abr 2022)

¿Misógina la peli de 300? Si hasta se inventaron escenas de empoderadita para la mujer de Leónidas, que en el cómic no aparecen para nada. Demasiada concesión hicieron.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Abr 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Lo que resulta descorazonadoramente sorprendente es que aún haya foreros que valoran el ver una peli actual.
> 
> Y en una sala de cine, nada menos.



Y fin de hilo


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> A lo mejor es que ahora toca meter esos sentimientos en la población masculina de honor, patria, deber, valentía, etc. para que los tengan asimilados como preparándolos para una futura guerra próxima, ya que la generación de hoy en día ni de coña se va a quedar a defender nada y menos ir a luchar a ningún sitio. No se, me parece raro que hagan una peli así sin meter mierdas y propaganda mierda progre.



Eso es lo que explicó David Duke de la película "300". Dijo que "los judíos han hecho una peli nazi" para preparar a los blanquitos a ir a la guerra contra Irán. Afortunadamente, no hubo al final guerra contra Irán.


----------



## Marvelita (27 Abr 2022)

los vikingos estan sobrevaloradisimos:

ser vikingo era, ni mas ni menos, ser un pirata. 

En los drakar vikingos habia de todo. Desde daneses noruegos y suecos; rusos y eslavos; y hasta gente de frankia, italianos, y de los reinos ibericos... se dice segun alguna que otra investigacion que podria haber arabes y por una estauilla de un buda encontara que hasta orientales... O sea, que alli donde llegaban los vikingos, es mas que probable que se les unieran bribones locales y se fueran con ellos en calidad de vikingos o esclavos.

Los nordicos, tenian sus quehaceres y no todos estaban todo el años fuera de sus casas a ver que saqueaban.

No eran mas altos que el resto de europeos, es mas, estaban en la media... si algo les empujos a coger los barcos y liarse a robar fue el hambre.
No tenian cuernos en los cascos... eso lo tenian los iberos

militarmente eran una infanteria marina y si arrasaban era porque alli donde iban ya estaban mas que diezmados por las guerras locales, en concreto en españa reinos cristianos hechos mierda...


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Abr 2022)

Ver películas de Vikingos es como ver películas de Gitanos, culturas que no han aportado nada a la humanidad. 
Otra basura sobrevalorada son los Samurais. 
Mucho peores que los vikingos eran los piratas Berberiscos y seguramente un Jenizaro le daba mil patadas a un samurai.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> los vikingos estan sobrevaloradisimos:
> 
> ser vikingo era, ni mas ni menos, ser un pirata.
> 
> ...



Si, eran más altos que el resto de Europeos, innumerables fuentes escritas los describen como guerreros de gran tamaño, también los restos óseos. Mientras los europeos del sur medían 165 de media (los hombres), los vikingos medían 173. Esto era en parte por genética y en parte porque comían más carne, leche y pescado.

Algunos cascos iberos y celtas tenían pequeñas protuberancias de metal. Pero cuernos de verdad los tenían las culturas de la edad del bronce (pueblos del mar, jefes aqueos...)

Eso de deducir que habían árabes y asiáticos porque de entre las miles de piezas asociadas a los vikingos se encontrase una estatuilla de buda es un auténtico acto de fe. ¿Francos e italianos? Entre los normandos y en Normandía y Sicilia puede, pero en Escandinavia en los siglos VII al X lo dudo bastante.


----------



## nx- (27 Abr 2022)

La vi el otro día en el cine sin esperar gran cosa y me sorprendió gratamente. Pelicula no NWO bastante disfrutable en los tiempos que estamos.


----------



## Lady_A (27 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya la vi y me ha encantado. Si hay que decir que @Manoliko lleva razon, se dice y no pasa nada.

Es Hamlet, Macbeth y todas esas historias de locura, venganza y tragedia. Tiene un aire mitológico y onírico muy interesante. Es una película no comercial pero con un presupuesto considerable. Históricamente es muy realista, se ven muchas constumbres vikingas y como eran. Crudos, duros, violentos, supersticiosos y vengativos.

Me ha encantado, es una película impresionante y muy recomdable. Pero muy cruda, amputaciones, sangre y sacrificios.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Abr 2022)

Acabo de llegar de verla, muy épica, te tiene atento todo el rato, nunca aburre, planos que son una pasada , muy buena música, de estas que merece mucho la pena ver en el cine, me ha encantado, un 10. La he visto en version original y creo que es sin duda la forma de verla.

Este director parece que va a ser de los grandes de este siglo.


----------



## jolu (28 Abr 2022)

Enlace para ver la peli que dice el OP????


----------



## Manoliko (28 Abr 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Enlace para ver la peli que dice el OP????



Merece la pena pagar por ver esta película en el cine.

Primero para apoyar este tipo de cine que no se suma a las políticas de inclusión y cuotas.

Segundo porque la vas a disfrutar mucho más que viéndola en pantalla pequeña y con mala calidad.


----------



## Eyman (28 Abr 2022)

Versionada para echar unas risas:


----------



## Manoliko (28 Abr 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Versionada para echar unas risas:



La dieta vegana no es sana.


----------



## WasP (28 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los vikingos me parecen una civilización tan, pero tan irrelevante que no sé por qué se les ha dado tanto bombo.



Irrelevantes eran los íberos, que nadie se acuerda siquiera de hacerles una miserable película, sin acritud...


----------



## Eyman (29 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> La dieta vegana no es sana.




Pero sí lo es hacer cachondeo de ella


----------



## Ramonmo (4 May 2022)

Acabo de verla, muy buena.


----------



## Manoliko (4 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Acabo de verla, muy buena.



Comenta un poco más. Por compartir impresiones.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Si el ultramegarretrasado downie del Manoliko dice que es buena tiene que ser una basura nivel Fast & Furious.

Es de las personas más retrasadas mentales que he visto nunca. Inteligencia con CI en números negativos.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 May 2022)

En el piratosky acaba de subir.
Pero no hay subs en español.
jódanse.


----------



## Manoliko (4 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Si el ultramegarretrasado downie del Manoliko dice que es buena tiene que ser una basura nivel Fast & Furious.
> 
> Es de las personas más retrasadas mentales que he visto nunca. Inteligencia con CI en números negativos.



Lo dice un anormal que las únicas palabras que conoce y repite sin insultos. Mi loro sabe más palabras.


----------



## Ramonmo (5 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Comenta un poco más. Por compartir impresiones.



Pues en cuanto a la ambientación (vestuario, edificaciones, armas) me ha parecido, dentro del conocimiento que tengo, casi perfecta desde el punto de vista histórico. Los que se hayan interesado por la antigua cultura nórdica reconocerán un montón de cosas.

Preciosa fotografía, paisajes épicos. Realismo en la representación de la guerra, la sociedad, la mitología, las ceremonias, los viajes por tierra y por mar...

En cuanto al argumento, y sin desvelar nada, la idea que me parece que mejor se ajusta es la de "tragedia shakespeariana": el hombre y el conflicto interno entre sus inclinaciones y sus deberes, la influencia de las mujeres, la intervención de lo sobrenatural, a lo Macbeth... Puede llegar un momento en que la trama parece simple, pero un giro cerca del final le añade muchísimo interés.

Aparte está el tema ya comentado de poder verla con la tranquilidad de que la película no pretende reñir al espectador, como es habitual en estos tiempos.

En mi opinión, se trata de una película para hombres, tomando "hombres" en el sentido tradicional del término.


----------



## Manoliko (5 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Pues en cuanto a la ambientación (vestuario, edificaciones, armas) me ha parecido, dentro del conocimiento que tengo, casi perfecta desde el punto de vista histórico. Los que se hayan interesado por la antigua cultura nórdica reconocerán un montón de cosas.
> 
> Preciosa fotografía, paisajes épicos. Realismo en la representación de la guerra, la sociedad, la mitología, las ceremonias, los viajes por tierra y por mar...
> 
> ...



Brutal análisis.

Te cito en el mensaje inicial


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> En mi opinión, se trata de una película para hombres, tomando "hombres" en el sentido tradicional del término.



¿Puede haber otro...?


----------



## RC1492 (5 May 2022)

¿Buena? ¿pero quien es el SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO que recomienda esta basura?

Lo único bueno que tiene la película son los paisajes y que no salen negros.

Creí que iba a ver un remake de Conan El bárbaro con batallas, sangre y demás, pero la película es una basura absurda.

NO VAYAIS A VERLA, ESPERAD A DESCARGARLA, NO MERECE LA PENA.


----------



## Elmachacante (5 May 2022)

Está entretenida por la ambientación pero un poco simple, me esperaba más


----------



## Boaz (5 May 2022)

mañana voy a verla por segunda vez aprovechando que vale 3 euros


----------



## Rediooss (5 May 2022)

La vi en cine el otro día. 
La película me pareció bastante convencional, una película vista mil veces antes , totalmente prescindible y olvidable, de hecho no hay una sola escena en toda la película que pueda retener en mi imaginario colectivo peliculero.

Tiene todos los topicazos de este tipo de películas " epicas" pero encima con el añadido de un sin fin de referencias espirituales y paganas que te hacen desconectar de la película constantemente.


----------



## Ramonmo (5 May 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿Puede haber otro...?



Pues parece que las autoridades están intentando redefinir el término, es más, dedican presupuesto para ello en forma de "talleres" , "deconstrucciones", etc.


----------



## Manoliko (5 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> La vi en cine el otro día.
> La película me pareció bastante convencional, una película vista mil veces antes , totalmente prescindible y olvidable, de hecho no hay una sola escena en toda la película que pueda retener en mi imaginario colectivo peliculero.
> 
> Tiene todos los topicazos de este tipo de películas " epicas" pero encima con el añadido de un sin fin de referencias espirituales y paganas que te hacen desconectar de la película constantemente.



Tan tópica que no veíamos una película así desde hace décadas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (5 May 2022)

A todo esto, ¿como son los actores que interpretan los papeles?, ¿son negros o chinos?, ¿o los han elegido de tipo nórdico?.

¿Y las mujeres?, ¿son guerreras mata hombres o se dedican a sus labores?.


----------



## Guano For Life (5 May 2022)

La descargué y vi hace unos días. 

No es mala, pero tampoco es buena. Ni fu ni fa. No tiene nada especial que me haga pensar: "que peliculón" Buena ambientación y buenos paisajes, pero se queda un poco sosa. 

Ahora, si lo comparas con la película media de hoy en día, con NWO hasta las trancas, claro que destaca


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 May 2022)

Solo por el hecho de no meter a un puto negro o a charos empoderadas, tiene un rincón especial en mi corazón. Será mejor o peor película, pero es obvio que han intentado hacer cine de la vieja escuela y eso, en una época donde el cine es una basura infecta, tiene mucho mérito.

Ojalá se animen a hacer mas cine como el de antaño.


----------



## chusto (6 May 2022)

Si intenta recrear con fidelidad la epoca, a mi me tiene ganado totalmente. En cuanto pueda la vere.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 May 2022)

Hay algún sitio donde verla en castellano o subtitulada? En panchito no, menudo dolor de huevos ver una peli de vikingos en pancho.


----------



## chusto (7 May 2022)

He visto el trailer en original. Usan algun acento raro?? me suena un ingles muy comprensible.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

chusto dijo:


> He visto el trailer en original. Usan algun acento raro?? me suena un ingles muy comprensible.



Suena como a angloparlantes haciendo algún tipo de acento escandinavo. También vocalizan como en una obra de teatro, por eso se les entiende mejor.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 May 2022)

Aquí la tenéis gratis subtitulada,

de nada.

* La voy a ver, después doy mi opinión.






Ver The Northman (El hombre del norte) (2022) online


opción 1, castellano, hd-r Opción 1 Opción 2 Opción 3 Online/Descarga opción 2, vose, hd-r Opción 1 Opción 2 Opción 3 Online/Descarga opción 3, latino, hd-r Opción 1 Opción 2 Opción 3 Online/Descarga Reportar Reportar enlace roto Más cosas: (1) Nos complace informar que ya se puede ver la...




gnula.nu


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 May 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Aquí la tenéis gratis subtitulada,
> 
> de nada.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Solo encontraba una versión en pancho.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 May 2022)

La terminé de ver,

me ha gustado, pero me esperaba más,
no es tan violenta y cruda como he leído por aquí, de hecho me ha parecido comercial al estilo "Gladiator" o "Braveheart", (salvando las distancias),

tampoco llega a la epicidad de "Conan el bárbaro",

recomendable,

un 7/10


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

Un 4 tirando a 3, no se que coño le habeis visto a esta mierda.
Algun dia se dignaran en hacer pelis sobre la antiguedad que respeten un poco el sentido comun.
SPOILER.
Por ejemplo, escenita para impactar en la que los vikingos queman a los niños.
Pero vamos a ver, los vikingos vivian de saquear. Y como saqueadores, intentaban evitar el combate.
Que puta mierda de sentido tiene eliminar un poblado entero consiguiendo asi que nunca vas a poder saquearlo de nuevo?
Pero de verdad, la gente se cree que antes eran todos unos bestias sin raciocinio?
Es desquiciante joder.


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

chusto dijo:


> He visto el trailer en original. Usan algun acento raro?? me suena un ingles muy comprensible.



Lo de siempre en estas pelis, igles con acentitos.
Y todos hablan en ingles, claro, ya sea en el Rus como en Islandia.
Joder, si quieres que hablen en ingles, con todo su sentido comercial, para que mierdas le ponen acentitos.
Y si quieres ser fiel, pues haces como Mel Gibson en apocalipto y fuera. Una cosa u otra.


----------



## Manoliko (13 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Un 4 tirando a 3, no se que coño le habeis visto a esta mierda.
> Algun dia se dignaran en hacer pelis sobre la antiguedad que respeten un poco el sentido comun.
> SPOILER.
> Por ejemplo, escenita para impactar en la que los vikingos queman a los niños.
> ...



Las expediciones en busca de esclavos (no solo pillaje) en territorios eslavos, para vendérselos a los bizantinos, probablemente serían bastante salvajes. ¿Crees que entregaban voluntariamente a sus hijos sin prestar resistencia? No estamos hablando de ir a la aldea de al lado a robarles el ganado, el territorio era enorme y existían infinidad de aldeas que asaltar y a las que no regresar.

Y no es necesario que te vayas a la tierra de los rus ¿Has leído sobre las expediciones de Almanzor en territorios de León y Galicia? Eran una salvajada inhumana. No iban allí a robar cuatro gallinas; iban a matar, capturar miles de esclavos y destruir por completo decenas de aldeas y villas para crear una tierra de nadie que los cristianos no pudiesen aprovechar. Era un auténtico genocidio planificado para humillar y destruir a los cristianos.


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Las expediciones en busca de esclavos (no solo pillaje) en territorios eslavos, para vendérselos a los bizantinos, probablemente serían bastante salvajes. ¿Crees que entregaban voluntariamente a sus hijos sin prestar resistencia? No estamos hablando de ir a la aldea de al lado a robarles el ganado, el territorio era enorme y existían infinidad de aldeas que asaltar y a las que no regresar.
> 
> Y no es necesario que te vayas a la tierra de los rus ¿Has leído sobre las expediciones de Almanzor en territorios de León y Galicia? Eran una salvajada inhumana. No iban allí a robar cuatro gallinas; iban a matar, capturar miles de esclavos y destruir por completo decenas de aldeas y villas para crear una tierra de nadie que los cristianos no pudiesen aprovechar. Era un auténtico genocidio planificado para humillar y destruir a los cristianos.



Las expediciones de Almanzor no tienen nada que ver. Era una guerra de fronteras.
Los vikingos en la epoca de la pelicula ya estaban asentados por la zona, por lo que ya los conocian.
En aquella epoca lo que solian hacer los vikingos era incluso una especie de comercio a la fuerza. Yo te doy esto y tu me das esto, por las buenas, porque por las malas.
Lo que sale en la pelicula, que es un pueblo de mierda en el que ni necesitan asedio, ni de coña van a andar eliminando poblacion asi porque si.
Al principio, en los primeros pueblos que se resistiesen, pues si harian burradas para correr la voz. Pero eso no es lo que se deduce en la pelicula que no es mas que efectismo barato.
La pelicula es puro hollywood sin ningun interes mas que el de ser muy flipada.
SPOILER.
La pelea final, entre los vaporcillos de un vulcan, deja muy a las claras lo flipadisima que es la peli.
Y encima ponen a una flacucha fea como prota femenina.


----------



## chusto (13 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Y encima ponen a una flacucha fea como prota femenina.



Pero de los abdominales vikingos bien trabajados en gym en plena Edad Media, de eso no te quejas eeh piraton??


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Pero de los abdominales vikingos bien trabajados en gym en plena Edad Media, de eso no te quejas eeh piraton??



Ya que habia anabolizantes en plena edad media, deberia haber habido silicona.


----------



## Manoliko (13 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Las expediciones de Almanzor no tienen nada que ver. Era una guerra de fronteras.
> Los vikingos en la epoca de la pelicula ya estaban asentados por la zona, por lo que ya los conocian.
> En aquella epoca lo que solian hacer los vikingos era incluso una especie de comercio a la fuerza. Yo te doy esto y tu me das esto, por las buenas, porque por las malas.
> Lo que sale en la pelicula, que es un pueblo de mierda en el que ni necesitan asedio, ni de coña van a andar eliminando poblacion asi porque si.
> ...



Los vikingos tenían esclavos, eso está claro. Y lo repito, los esclavos se conseguían guerreando, no pactando.

Lo de las razzias de época de Almanzor era totalmente desigual. Iban allí a por esclavos para venderlos en el norte de Africa y para matar cristianos por un motivo ideológico y politico (propaganda del propio Almanzor). Aquello no era una guerra, era un genocidio.


----------



## Rotto2 (14 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Eres más MARICÓN que un palomo cojo


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

La acabo de ver en una sala semivacía, las 4 viejas que había en la sala han aguantado hasta el final pero se han ido resoplando.

La peli es una fantasmada de tomo y lomo pero me ha tenido entretenido las 2 horas y pico que dura.

¡SPOILER!

De realista no tiene nada, por ejemplo al comienzo de la peli nuestro héroe coge una lanza al vuelo y se la devuelve al enemigo al estilo Capitán América. Eso me ha sacado de la película. Después monta un puzzle humano el sólo en medio de la noche sin que nadie se percate.

Al comienzo de la peli a 8 soldados armados y a caballo matan al rey, que va sin escolta, y se les escapa un niño. Todo muy WTF.

Aún me tienen que explicar como la rubita de 50 kg ha sido capaz de salvar al torete del prota cargando con el, en el tramo final de la película. Como lo ha subido ella sola en el caballo para irse por ahí, y de que han vivido en ese erial unos esclavos a la fuga.

No he entendido tampoco lo de la espada, como la encuentra. Parece el ZELDA, que un zorro le guia hasta un brujo que le da una pista para que encuentre un agujero y consiga la espada legendaria que nadie más puede empuñar. Enga no me jodas.

Y la reacción del archienemigo al ver a su mujer e hijo muertos y el duelo final en el volcán es una flipada guapa.

Luego las escenas oníricas te desquician un poco porque se alargan demasiado. Que aprenda de Gladiador que tiene las dosis justas. Aún recuerdo a Máximo volviendo a su hogar con su esposa e hijo mientras acaricia el trigo. Aquí tenemos a una valkiria cabalgando hacia el Valhalla gritando. Muy excesivo.

Le doy un 7 por los paisajes y porque no tiene negrocs ni empoderadas pegapatadas, que ya es mucho.

(Gladiator quedará en el recuerdo para siempre, y esta ya la he olvidado al encenderse las luces del cine)


----------



## Esse est deus (15 May 2022)

¿Ni negros ni mujeros ni invertidos?

No me lo creo

Por cierto, el título digo yo que será: El norteño ¿no?


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 May 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Ni negros ni mujeros ni invertidos?
> 
> No me lo creo



Yo tampoco me lo creí hasta que vi que, efectivamente, no había nada de eso. Y mira que estaba seguro de que iban a colarla por algún lado.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Lo de siempre en estas pelis, igles con acentitos.
> Y todos hablan en ingles, claro, ya sea en el Rus como en Islandia.
> Joder, si quieres que hablen en ingles, con todo su sentido comercial, para que mierdas le ponen acentitos.
> Y si quieres ser fiel, pues haces como Mel Gibson en apocalipto y fuera. Una cosa u otra.



Lo de los acentos es una gilipollez muy americana. Recuerdo cuando doblaban al inglés las viejas pelis de kung fu y les ponían hablando en inglés con un acento chino súper estúpido. Y en esta peli, pues es escuchar esos "fater" y "mater" y te sangran los oídos. Que los pongan en inglés normal y listos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Acabo de descargarla. 

Mañana daré mi opinión.


----------



## eltonelero (15 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Un 4 tirando a 3, no se que coño le habeis visto a esta mierda.
> Algun dia se dignaran en hacer pelis sobre la antiguedad que respeten un poco el sentido comun.
> SPOILER.
> Por ejemplo, escenita para impactar en la que los vikingos queman a los niños.
> ...



Va por modas. 
Hace tres-cuatro decadas se pasaban de light. 
Ahora a mas tremebundo y exagerado mas parece que es realista cuando.. 

1- Los vikingos seguramente o se pasaran de kilos o fueran unos raquiticos con nervio. Fibradetes perfectamente equilibrados no existirían
2- Ropajes que nos parecerían pijamas aburridos. 
3- el 90% Razias cutres a poblados con 20-30 granjeros mataos con 20 andrajosos robando gallinas y rabanos.


----------



## Boaz (15 May 2022)

estoy de acuerdo


----------



## TedKord (15 May 2022)

La he visto hoy y PELICULÓN. Hacía años que no veía una peli tan jodidamente buena. Las actuaciones de 10, la escenografía, vestuario, efectos visuales, maquillaje, recreación del mundo vikingo, como nos muestra su religión. Una puta gozada todo, y con 0 wokerismo, no hay negros ni tías machorras ni nada que no encaje en una película de vikingos.
Además transmite mensajes absolutamente denostados en la sociedad actual de valor, coraje y compromiso. Mis 10 totales.


----------



## Pelamios1 (15 May 2022)

Es una peli decente dejaros de pajas homo. Curioso que al final los salvajes en la pelicula sean Rusos (como no).
Sobrevalorada como toda la mierda de vikingos desde Viky el Vikingo. La mejor representacion de lo que fue un vikingo es la Asterix y Obelix cuatro piratas cagados. Anglochorradas por unos tipos que cuando por fin salieron a navegar ya los fenicios ni estaban. He tenido pesadillas con la jeta de Kidman. 
No woke jajaja.
Yo no mato mujeres.


----------



## birdland (15 May 2022)

Pues para mí fue una decepción, de verdad 

la escena de los berserkers bailando a rededor del fuego da vergüenza ajena, por ejemplo … podía seguir , pero no la considero “ un peliculon

Me gustó más a de fleisher , que de eso se trata las piniculas


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Todos los que la tachais de peliculón me tenéis que explicar de dónde se saca nuestro héroe el espadón legendario.

Y no me vale con el consabido 'lo hizo un mago', que es la explicación que se da en la película.

Tampoco entiendo como un crío puede escapar de ocho jinetes armados, coger una txalupa y largarse remando hacia un mar embravecido. Por qué iba el rey sin escolta. O como es que nadie sospecha que los asesinatos los está cometiendo el único esclavo que parece un armario de 2X2 y que ha matado a otro a cabezazos. Como puede coger lanzas al vuelo y esquivar flechas a lo Capitán América. O como se consiguen esos cuerpos atléticos con una alimentación deficiente (no se ven gimnasios en Islandia), como puede cargar la rubita con el héroe, dónde se esconden, de que viven, y así un largo etcétera de incongruencias y paridas que lo joden todo.

"Me matas a mi familia y me los llevo como si fueran sacos de patatas y los dejo por ahí tirados. Quedamos a las 17:00 en el volcán para matarnos. Desnuditos y con mucho aceite." *PERO QUE PUTA MIERDA ES ESTA.*

Nada en el guión tiene puto sentido, pero como salen tíos muy cachas huntados en aceite pegando voces pues se me dilata el ano y le casco un 10.

Y por favor, que casi toda la acción transcurre en un puto pueblucho de aldeanos. Que épico.

Estoy harto de ver pelis con potencial de convertirse en peliculones, echadas por tierra por culpa de un mal guión. El último ejemplo, Spiderman No Way Home, cuyo guión no hay por dónde cogerlo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 May 2022)

La vi ayer, un bodrio predecible.
La peor película de vikingos que he visto en mi vida

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ramonmo (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La acabo de ver en una sala semivacía, las 4 viejas que había en la sala han aguantado hasta el final pero se han ido resoplando.
> 
> La peli es una fantasmada de tomo y lomo pero me ha tenido entretenido las 2 horas y pico que dura.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor te falta el trasfondo adecuado como para que te llegue a gustar. Y no lo digo para meterme contigo, ojo, es que cada uno de nosotros tiene referentes culturales diferentes según lo que haya visto, leído o estudiado a lo largo de su vida.

Yo creo que la película gusta a los que hemos leído a Shakespeare y/o sagas islandesas, porque la estructura, los temas, los paisajes, hasta el vocabulario, nos son familiares.

Si te has leído la Edda y la Saga de Erik el Rojo, por ejemplo, te gustará ver los knerrir, los berserker, un poblado vikingo islandés o una espada nórdica correctamente hecha.

Es por eso que yo creo que las críticas a obras de arte no deberían ser, en general, del tipo "esto es bueno" o "esto es malo", sino "esto podría gustar a este tipo de gente" o "no recomendaría esto a este otro".

La primera batalla de Gladiator, por ejemplo, es histórica y militarmente absurda y dejaría a Máximo como el general más idiota de la historia romana. No por eso diría yo que la peli es mala, sin embargo; simplemente diría que no va a gustar a quien busque realismo en una peli histórica.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> A lo mejor te falta el trasfondo adecuado como para que te llegue a gustar. Y no lo digo para meterme contigo, ojo, es que cada uno de nosotros tiene referentes culturales diferentes según lo que haya visto, leído o estudiado a lo largo de su vida.
> 
> Yo creo que la película gusta a los que hemos leído a Shakespeare y/o sagas islandesas, porque la estructura, los temas, los paisajes, hasta el vocabulario, nos son familiares.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. La gente es muy inculta. 

La película es una maravilla ya no sólo en términos cinematográficos: planos secuencia casi imposibles durante toda la película que duran hasta 2 minutos sin un corte. Por ejemplo:

-La entrada del rey en la ciudad.
-La escena del padre, el hijo y el chamán cuando bajan a la cueva y actúan como lobos.
-La escena de las barcas en el río (de hecho en esa escena el remero delante del prota tenía que tirarse al agua para que metieran la cámara en el primer plano de su cara según contó el director).
-La escena del asalto a la escena, un gran plano secuencia con muy pocos cortes disimulados.
-La pelea final son 2 minutos de coreografía sin un corte ni un fallo.

Y seguro que me dejo más. Además, encuadres perfectos, buenas actuaciones, buena fotografía... SON MUCHAS COSAS.

Luego, el aspecto artístico y cultural es BRVTAL. El director ha contado que todos los objetos, las vestimentas, joyas, etc., las han sacado inspirándose de tumbas reales de la época. La moneda que el prota lleva de colgante es una moneda árabe, que era común en la joyería vikinga que tuvieran cosas robadas de otras culturas, de hecho en la peli el padre dijo que lo sacó del cuello de un príncipe.

Tenemos detalles impresionantes en las construcciones, en aspectos del folclore, ritos, etc. Es impresionante. Y la mitología, muy bien recreada.

Hay gente que no aprecia una mierda todo esto y sólo busca un entretenimiento palomitero. La película empieza con un ritmo brutal pero luego "decae". Es apropósito hecho así por el director, pero para mí lo mejor empieza ahí, pero hay que saber digerirlo... y para eso hace falta CULTURA.

Las referencias a Shakespeare, no sólo en los diálogos y la pronunciación, sino en lo que dicen... Las referencias al tonto-sabio de Shakespeare en el personaje de William Dafoe:

Shakespearean fool - Alchetron, The Free Social Encyclopedia

De hecho, en la escena con Dafoe, el padre y el niño, el primero dice: Todo hombre debe ser sabio, pero el más sabio debe saber hacerse el tonto. Esto es de Shakespeare: 

The _fool_ doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a _fool_ 

ó

This fellow is wise enought to play the fool

Viene a decir que "el más listo sabe hacerse el tonto en determinadas circunstancias y así se queda con el otro"

Hay muchas otras referencias clásicas, como el mito de Edipo con el la madre y otras cosas.

No es una película para INCULTOS. Los incultos pensarán que es una mierda.


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> A lo mejor te falta el trasfondo adecuado como para que te llegue a gustar. Y no lo digo para meterme contigo, ojo, es que cada uno de nosotros tiene referentes culturales diferentes según lo que haya visto, leído o estudiado a lo largo de su vida.
> 
> Yo creo que la película gusta a los que hemos leído a Shakespeare y/o sagas islandesas, porque la estructura, los temas, los paisajes, hasta el vocabulario, nos son familiares.
> 
> ...



De nada me sirve que la película tenga muchos guiños, mucho transfondo y mucho de todo si después el guión es un churro sin *coherencia.*

Yo por ejemplo pillé todas las referencias de Spiderman NWH y salí cabreado del cine, porque era una película que lo tenía todo para ser buena y la cagaron con el guión. Vamos, como le pasa a esta.

Repito, ¿como consigue nuestro héroe una espada legendaria en medio de Islandia?

Lo hizo un mago, verdad?

Esto es CINE, no literatura. Dame coherencia o toda la película se va al traste.


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. La gente es muy inculta.
> 
> La película es una maravilla ya no sólo en términos cinematográficos: planos secuencia casi imposibles durante toda la película que duran hasta 2 minutos sin un corte. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Y la espada me la dio un mago. Guion de mierda con envoltorio bonito para que os sintáis especialitos pillando referencias.


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Yo no pido cine palomitero, pido que las situaciones sean coherentes. Me he tragado pelis bastante más cultas y pausadas que esta y he salido del cine aplaudiendo con las orejas.

Y de épica no tiene nada porque toda la acción transcurre en un pueblito del tamaño de Puerto Hurraco y a nadie le importa lo que pasa ahí.


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Capturan vivo al prota y en lugar de freirlo ahí mismo o torturarlo salvajemente, lo dejan colgado SIN VIGILANCIA y pasa lo que tiene que pasar, que se escapa. 

¿Esto tiene alguna referencia que me estoy perdiendo por ser un inculto?

Ayer le casque un 7 por los paisajes y la ambientación pero ya estoy empezando a bajar la nota dramáticamente. Es una tomadura de pelo total.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Todos los que la tachais de peliculón me tenéis que explicar de dónde se saca nuestro héroe el espadón legendario.
> 
> Y no me vale con el consabido 'lo hizo un mago', que es la explicación que se da en la película.
> 
> ...



Ya está ya no la miro nomás. Etsai es mi crítico cinematográfico del foro.

La verdad es que la descargué, y la miré unos segundos por encima haciendo saltos y pintaba mal la verdad. Además que odio los filtros azules.

El cine murió en 1989. Todo lo que miréis después es basura con cero valor y por tanto una pérdida absoluta de tiempo. Sóis lo que consumís.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Ayer le casque un 7 por los paisajes y la ambientación pero ya estoy empezando a bajar la nota dramáticamente. Es una tomadura de pelo total.



Ufff no por favor, no recurras a medidas TAN EXTREMAS!! Recapacita plox!!!


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Y la espada me la dio un mago. Guion de mierda con envoltorio bonito para que os sintáis especialitos pillando referencias.



La espada la dejó allí el chamán leal a su padre con ayuda del nuevo chamán. Fue él quien preparó la venganza para cuando el hijo apareciese.

Las escenas de acción es cierto que son exageradas. Ya lo dije, pero todo lo demás es riguroso y muy bien recreado.

Y los rituales de licantropia, eso que los que no tenéis ni idea llamáis “bailecito en el bosque”, es verídico y riguroso y de lo más brutal que hay en la peli para cualquiera que entienda un poco sobre la cultura vikinga.


----------



## Rotto2 (15 May 2022)

Película de MARICONES vikingueros como el puto @Manoliko 

Dais mucha vergüenza los maricas de los vikingos


----------



## Rotto2 (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Capturan vivo al prota y en lugar de freirlo ahí mismo o torturarlo salvajemente, lo dejan colgado SIN VIGILANCIA y pasa lo que tiene que pasar, que se escapa.
> 
> ¿Esto tiene alguna referencia que me estoy perdiendo por ser un inculto?
> 
> Ayer le casque un 7 por los paisajes y la ambientación pero ya estoy empezando a bajar la nota dramáticamente. Es una tomadura de pelo total.



Los paisajes de Islandia que es la isla de los cuñaos por antonomasia. No hay cuñao que no vaya a Islandia de turismo, que es la mayor mierda horrorosa y diga que ejqueee los paisajes... 

Sois lamentables. Es una puta mierda para MARICONES y frikis. Hasta los huevos de los putos maricas de los vikingos.


----------



## birdland (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. La gente es muy inculta.
> 
> La película es una maravilla ya no sólo en términos cinematográficos: planos secuencia casi imposibles durante toda la película que duran hasta 2 minutos sin un corte. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Solo por hablar de cine 
Precisamente las referencias son tan burdas y evidentes como innecesarias…. Como si tomase a su público por palimetero ( lo de hamleth…) 

técnicamente está bien ? Si , claro , solo faltaría , … pero los planos secuencia los hacía De palma hace que todos me parezcan mal realizados e insulsos

lo de la recreación de la cultura vikinga no opino , me parece que a falta de un guion coherente meten un batiburrillo de “ realidad histórica “ ….la escena de bjork es un ejemplo …. Y toda la película es una constante “ deus ex machina “

que vamos , no está mal …. Pero para mi no es redonda , cojea en muchos aspectos


----------



## Ramonmo (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> De nada me sirve que la película tenga muchos guiños, mucho transfondo y mucho de todo si después el guión es un churro sin *coherencia.*
> 
> Yo por ejemplo pillé todas las referencias de Spiderman NWH y salí cabreado del cine, porque era una película que lo tenía todo para ser buena y la cagaron con el guión. Vamos, como le pasa a esta.
> 
> ...



Pues Gladiator no tiene coherencia, ya te lo he dicho. Máximo, como militar, era un puto inútil; a partir de ahí...

Al final es cuestión de gustos y lo que a uno le mole, que es difícil que coincida para todo el mundo.


----------



## Gungrave (15 May 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Yo creo que el rock ha sido determinante para que los vikingos lleven años tan de moda. Bandas metaleras europeas y de todo el mundo con iconografía vikinga, letras sobre vikingos, estética... los heavys ADORAN a los vikingos hasta el punto de que muchos se flipan con serlo: te los ves en el garito y llevan las greñas y las barbas igual, el colgante con el martillo de Thor o runas vikingas que tampoco falte, camisetas con vikingos, compran cuernos para beber y se los llevan al bar, brindan "por Odíiiiiiin" (que tampoco falte gritar como animales creyéndose muy duros y muy machos, aunque luego el 99% sean unos pringadillos que no atemorizarían ni a un ratón). Se flipan mucho con los vikingos y a veces llegan a dar entre risa y vergüenza ajena, siempre me ha llamado la atención. Tampoco hacen daño a nadie, pero sí es llamativo.



Literal, a mi me mola el metal aunque el rollo vikingo ni fu ni fa, algunas bandas caen pero tengo dos conocidos que son la viva imagen de lo que dices, uno ya semicalbo con camiseta de Amon Amarth, muñequeras de cuero, el colgante con el martillo y diciendo burradas del lore del señor de los anillos para aparentar que sabe de donde viene el nombre de bandas como Gorgoroth o mismamente Amon Amarth y el otro mas de lo mismo pero parece un moro con barba de mierda, ojos saltones con ojeras y lleva un cuerno a los bares para echar la cerveza.

Y para acabar como bien dices no hacen daño a nadie pero da mucha vergüenza ajena que vayan gritando viva Odín, que son paganos, viva satan666 (?) y su puta madre.


----------



## Ramonmo (15 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Solo por hablar de cine
> Precisamente las referencias son tan burdas y evidentes como innecesarias…. Como si tomase a su público por palimetero ( lo de hamleth…)
> 
> técnicamente está bien ? Si , claro , solo faltaría , … pero los planos secuencia los hacía De palma hace que todos me parezcan mal realizados e insulsos
> ...



Pero es que hay bastantes referencias que igual no son tan evidentes. No es tan frecuente ver en una película una _volva _(Björk, precisamente), las _nornas _(equivalentes a las moiras griegas), un grupo de _berserker, _un _hall _tal como se describe en el _Beowulf_... Dudo que toda la peña haya captado todas esas referencias, y menos aún en países de cultura mediterránea como España.

Para mí una buena obra de arte se caracteriza, entre otras cosas, porque se puede disfrutar a diversos niveles y por diversos motivos, y esta película es así: la puedes disfrutar por la fotografía, por los paisajes, por el argumento o por las referencias a la cultura escandinava. Si resulta que a ti no te llama la atención absolutamente ninguno de esos elementos, pues la verdad, ya es mala suerte.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> La espada la dejó allí el chamán leal a su padre con ayuda del nuevo chamán. Fue él quien preparó la venganza para cuando el hijo apareciese.
> 
> Las escenas de acción es cierto que sin exageradas. Ya lo dije, pero todo lo demás es riguroso y muy bien recreado.
> 
> Y los rituales de licantropia, eso que los que no tenéis ni idea llamáis “bailecito en el bosque”, es verídico y riguroso y de lo más brutal que hay en la peli para cualquiera que entienda un poco sobre la cultura vikinga.



Perdoname, soy un apasionado de la historia romana y medieval, pero de los vikingos se muy poco , se, que las sagas las escribieron monjes cientos de años después interpretando pergaminos, pero poco mas.
Así que las referencias a lo pagano no pueden ser muy acertadas a mi parecer

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Solo por hablar de cine
> Precisamente las referencias son tan burdas y evidentes como innecesarias…. Como si tomase a su público por palimetero ( lo de hamleth…)
> 
> técnicamente está bien ? Si , claro , solo faltaría , … pero los planos secuencia los hacía De palma hace que todos me parezcan mal realizados e insulsos
> ...



Es que el Hamleth de Shakespeare está basado en una leyenda nórdica antigua, que es precisamente la que han recreado en esta película. Sí, es la misma historia también del Rey León. Es una historia muy recurrida en la historia del cine.

El director dijo que la historia para él era lo de menos, que quería una historia simple para luego poder meterse en la recreación de la cultura, las tradiciones, la mitología, que es lo que le gusta, además de meter aspectos técnicos que a muchos les pasan desapercibidos: planos secuencia muy complejos de realizar, fotografía, paisajes, etc. Pero ahí yo no digo que sea ni mejor ni peor que con otros directores, tampoco puedes comparar a este director que prácticamente está empezando con directores de renombre y compararlo con Ridley Scott y Gladiator, cuando Gladiator era su doceava película si no me equivoco, teniendo en su haber clásicos como Alien, Blade Runner y otras, pues es pasarse un poco. La película está bien, es épica y no tiene NWO. Necesitábamos una película así que reivincidara la masculinidad y una parte de la cultura europea. Pero está claro que no es redonda, sí que tiene muchas cosas a su favor.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Y la espada me la dio un mago. Guion de mierda con envoltorio bonito para que os sintáis especialitos pillando referencias.



Si no recuerdo mal el chamán de la cueva le dice dónde encontrarla, en un túmulo cerca de allí. Al final todo lo maneja Heimir el Loco (William Dafoe) y está bastante chulo ese giro de la película con la espada. Muchas leyendas de la antigüedad giraban en torno al héroe y un arma mítica, por ejemplo, la espada del Rey Arturo y así hay otros muchos ejemplos. Es que la película hay que verla desde este tipo de perspectiva, de leyenda, de mitología, no desde una perspectiva realista.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Basada en la leyenda danesa que inspiró a Shakespeare para escribir Hamlet.
> 
> No es la típica película de vikingos. Es la mejor película de vikingos jamás rodada. Su director se toma muy en serio el recrear aquella época de manera fidedigna. Y no me refiero solo al vestuario, las casas, las herramientas y el resto de la realidad material. Lo realmente fascinante es el rigor al recrear la mentalidad de aquellos hombres; sus creencias, su sentimiento trágico de la vida, el destino, el honor, las fratrias guerreras, los berserkers, los rituales de licántropia y la crudeza de las expediciones de saqueo y busca de esclavos. Todo ello dando forma a una tragedia digna de Wagner.
> 
> ...



De 0 a 10 le doy un 4 .


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> 5/10. No merece mas. Nos han vendido una peli que recrea las costumbres vikingas y tal vez sea verdad, pero le falta clase, es pretenciosa, aburrida y delirante
> 
> e
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059137
> ...



A los que no os gusta la película está claro que es porque sois maricones, incels o soyboys sin ESPÍRITU GUERRERO, SIN EMOCIONES NI NADA. Putos cascarones vacíos. No tenéis sangre en las venas. Y tampoco tenéis sangre pura europea ni sintonizáis con la cultura, las tradiciones y la mitología europea. Sois escoria mestiza.

Esta película te pone los pones de punta y es una pasada. No será perfecta pero es un peliculón.


----------



## Visilleras (15 May 2022)

Ya no veo nada estrenado después del año 2000.
Y menos en cines.

Prefiero los westerns, las peliculas de aventuras o el cine negro


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> 5/10. No merece mas. Nos han vendido una peli que recrea las costumbres vikingas y tal vez sea verdad, pero le falta clase, es pretenciosa, aburrida y delirante
> 
> e
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059137
> ...



Que quieres decir? Te crees que en esa época no existían los cinturones de cuero y las hebillas?


----------



## etsai (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> A los que no os gusta la película está claro que es porque sois maricones, incels o soyboys sin ESPÍRITU GUERRERO, SIN EMOCIONES NI NADA. Putos cascarones vacíos. No tenéis sangre en las venas. Y tampoco tenéis sangre pura europea ni sintonizáis con la cultura, las tradiciones y la mitología europea. Sois escoria mestiza.
> 
> Esta película te pone los pones de punta y es una pasada. No será perfecta pero es un peliculón.



Tu no tienes nada que ver con esa cultura, morenito.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 May 2022)

Sigue siendo un peliculón, aún y con todos sus fallos. O acaso Gladiator era una representación fidedigna de la era imperial romana? Es muy fácil sacar una lista de incoherencias en esa peli y eso no la hace mala película. Otra cosa es que se sacasen del cimbrel a un vikingo negro o a una empoderada tipo Lagherta, que eso sí son sacadas de rabo del NWO.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Tu no tienes nada que ver con esa cultura, morenito.



Tus antepasados celtas e íberos tenían una religión similar, incluidos rituales de licantropia. Investiga un poco el tema y verás.

Descendemos de guerreros, aunque no lo parezca.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> A los que no os gusta la película está claro que es porque sois maricones, incels o soyboys sin ESPÍRITU GUERRERO, SIN EMOCIONES NI NADA. Putos cascarones vacíos. No tenéis sangre en las venas. Y tampoco tenéis sangre pura europea ni sintonizáis con la cultura, las tradiciones y la mitología europea. Sois escoria mestiza.
> 
> Esta película te pone los pones de punta y es una pasada. No será perfecta pero es un peliculón.



La verdad es que manda huevos. Y lo más gracioso es que seguro que son todos abónanos a netflix. Al final esta claro que a la gente le gusta la mierda, incluso entre los que se creen patriotas y conservadores.

Para una película con valores masculinos, de valor, responsabilidad, importancia de la sangre/familia..., que encima es una delicia desde el punto de vista artístico/tecnico; van y la denigran de forma totalmente injustificada y absurda.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Tu no tienes nada que ver con esa cultura, morenito.



No tendrás tú. Yo soy 100% europeo y tengo ADN de Islandia, Orcadas y Noruega, aunque es una parte de mi genoma, ya que también tengo mucho celta y romano. Mi haplogrupo es el R1b celta.

La cultura es la EUROPEA. A ver si os entra en la puta cabeza.

En la película salen ritos celtas, como cuando los celtas de Rus (centro europa) que son esclavos hacen unos bailes en torno al fuego y se ponen coronas de frutos. No sólo salen cosas vikingas en la película... Que esa es otra los "vikingos" no eran una raza sino una profesión y los vikingos eran mercenarios provenientes de pueblos de toda europa, no sólo eran hombres del norte...

Pero para tu info, y para que quede claro, yo soy 100% europeo y sí que tengo en mi ADN ancestros del Norte.


----------



## Apolodoro (15 May 2022)

Fui a verla por este hilo. Fascinante película. Me encantó. Hacía años que no disfrutaba en el cine.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tendrás tú. Yo soy 100% europeo y tengo ADN de Islandia, Orcadas y Noruega, aunque es una parte de mi genoma, ya que también tengo mucho celta y romano. Mi halogrupo es el R1b celta.
> 
> La cultura es la EUROPEA. A ver si os entra en la puta cabeza.
> 
> ...



A ver... en Normandía habría vikingos franceses, en la Inglaterra danesa anglosajones, en Sicilia italianos y en la tierra de los rus eslavos. Pero los vikingos eran principalmente nórdicos. Lo aclaro porque son estas cosas las que luego hacen a la gente creer que habían vikingos negros.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya no veo nada estrenado después del año 2000.
> Y menos en cines.
> 
> Prefiero los westerns, las peliculas de aventuras o el cine negro



Por fin, alguien con medio criterio.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Por fin, alguien con medio criterio.



Tú a callar, chileno mestizo de mierda. Que te gusta el cine cutre de Argento.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A ver... en Normandía habría vikingos franceses, en la Inglaterra danesa anglosajones, en Sicilia italianos y en la tierra de los rus eslavos. Pero los vikingos eran principalmente nórdicos. Lo aclaro porque son estas cosas las que luego hacen a la gente creer que habían vikingos negros.



La arqueología y los enterramientos lo desmienten. Yo soy historiador y te lo digo porque he estudiado el tema. Hazte a la idea que el término vikingo no existía en la época, ese término se inventó siglos más tarde. Eran mercenarios y no todos eran autóctonos del norte, no sé si te has dado cuenta en la peli pero tampoco no todos eran altos y rubios con ojos azules, eso es otro mito del nordicismo del siglo XIX.

Si nos metemos en temas de ADN, el cabello rubio y ojos azules de los nórdicos vienen probablemente de Oriente Medio. El Europeo original tenía cabello y ojos oscuros. Yo soy 100% europeo y tengo cabello y ojos oscuros. Si a un nórdico actual le haces un análisis ADN no saldrá 100% europeo porque tienen influencias de oriente medio, como las tribus que se encontró Alejandro Magno por Oriente Medio. También tienen influencia de países eslavos e incluso asiáticos, por eso tienen los ojos un poco rasgados. Uno de los "vikingos" más famosos, Eric el rojo, era pelirrojo y el color pelirrojo no es europeo tampoco. Los árabes eran los que eran pelirrojos, Muhammad I era pelirrojo con ojos claros y costruyó la Al-Halmbra, la Roja, que se llamó así por esa razón.

Sobre los "vikingos", si hablamos de los pueblos "nórdicos", estos no eran autóctonos del norte porque en el norte nunca ha habido autóctonos, venían de fuera, ya que tras los deshielos el norte fue lo último que se pobló. No existe un ADN nórdico puro, tienen ADN europeo con mezclas de diferentes pueblos, también influencia asiática, como los rusos, cosa que los europeos del Atlántico no tenemos. Había hombres del norte pero con influencia ancestral mediterránea, celta, germana, báltica...

Y sobre los mercenarios que empleaban los nórdicos en sus saqueos, no tenían por qué ser hombres del norte en sí mismos, ya que contrataban mercenarios árabes, mediterráneos y otros. Muchos de estos guerreros "vikingos" fueron enterrados en el norte en tumbas vikingas y se ha sabido por análisis de ADN que no estaban emparentados con los hombres del norte de la época.


----------



## il banditto (15 May 2022)

Si no está rodada exclusivamente en gamle norse no la veré. Modo gafapasta tironucable off.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Si no está rodada exclusivamente en gamle norse no la veré. Modo gafapasta tironucable off.



Por lo que he leído el director quería hacer una especie de Apocalypto pero el estudio le dijo que nanai, de todas formas en la peli hay un par de escenas que hablan dialecto antiguo y sale subtitulado. Pero según el director, en la versión completa previa al corte final había muchísimo más. Una pena porque en esas escenas donde hablan idioma antiguo se te ponen los pelos de punta, al menos a mi. Es como si algo resonara dentro del ADN, del idioma de nuestros ancestros que aún está dentro de nosotros.


----------



## D_M (15 May 2022)

Me la he bajado para verla viendo que la poneis de ser muy buena.

Como no me guste, me devolveis el dinero.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Me la he bajado para verla viendo que la poneis de ser muy buena.
> 
> Como no me guste, me devolveis el dinero.



Te diría que fueras al cine porque yo la he visto en el cine y ahora otra vez en calidad bluray y la película impresiona muchísimo más en pantalla grande. En la televisión pierde mucho.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La arqueología y los enterramientos lo desmienten. Yo soy historiador y te lo digo porque he estudiado el tema. Hazte a la idea que el término vikingo no existía en la época, ese término se inventó siglos más tarde. Eran mercenarios y no todos eran autóctonos del norte, no sé si te has dado cuenta en la peli pero tampoco no todos eran altos y rubios con ojos azules, eso es otro mito del nordicismo del siglo XIX.
> 
> Si nos metemos en temas de ADN, el cabello rubio y ojos azules de los nórdicos vienen probablemente de Oriente Medio. El Europeo original tenía cabello y ojos oscuros. Yo soy 100% europeo y tengo cabello y ojos oscuros. Si a un nórdico actual le haces un análisis ADN no saldrá 100% europeo porque tienen influencias de oriente medio, de países bálticos e incluso asiáticos, por eso tienen los ojos un poco rasgados. Uno de los "vikingos" más famosos, Eric el rojo, era pelirrojo y el color pelirrojo no es europeo tampoco. Los árabes eran los que eran pelirrojos, Muhammad I era pelirrojo con ojos claros y costruyó la Al-Halmbra, la Roja, que se llamó así por esa razón.
> 
> ...



Con que eres historiador de refieres a qué haces investigación histórica? Has hecho Una tesis doctoral sobre los vikingos? Yo también soy licenciado en historia y ejerzo de profesor en secundaria.

Los escandinavos del siglo X eran tan rubios como los actúales (sin ascendencia extranjera) o más. Tal vez te refieras a que los restos fósiles de un humano anatómicamente moderno más antiguos que se ha demostrado que tenía el pelo rubio pertenecen a una muchacha de unos 14 años de siberia (no Oriente Medio).

Lo del pelo rojo de origen arabe y las tumbas escandinavas con vikingos árabes cítame los papers que lo afirmen y hablamos.


----------



## Visilleras (15 May 2022)

Si queréis calidad proceresca, nada mejor que esto:


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Con que eres historiador de refieres a qué haces investigación histórica? Has hecho Una tesis doctoral sobre los vikingos? Yo también soy licenciado en historia y ejerzo de profesor en secundaria.
> 
> Los escandinavos del siglo X eran tan rubios como los actúales (sin ascendencia extranjera) o más. Tal vez te refieras a que los restos fósiles de un humano anatómicamente moderno más antiguos que se ha demostrado que tenía el pelo rubio pertenecen a una muchacha de unos 14 años de siberia (no Oriente Medio).
> 
> Lo del pelo rojo de origen arabe y las tumbas escandinavas con vikingos árabes cítame los papers que lo afirmen y hablamos.



Ni hoy en día todos los nórdicos son rubios con ojos azules ni hace 1000 ni 2000 años tampoco lo eran. Había rubios y morenos, como en el resto de Europa. Lo de los nórdicos todos rubios con ojos azules son falacias nordicistas. Al final lo rubio y ojos azules es una mutación... y el origen parece ser que está fuera de Europa. En muchas zonas de Oriente Medio e incluso India hay gente con ojos azules, eso sin mencionar a los bereberes rubios con ojos azules, entre muchos otros. En cambio, a los Europeos puramente históricos, como somos los mediterráneos eso no nos pasa. Lo autóctono de Europa son los ojos oscuros y cabellos oscuros. Todo el invento de los vikingos y el romanticismo nórdico viene con el siglo XIX. Los vikingos y los nórdicos nunca se consideraron europeos ni civilización hasta hace poco más de un siglo. Eso es porque los antiguos sabían que eran tribus y descendientes de tribus que no eran europeas en origen. Por ejemplo, el haplogrupo nórdico más extendido es el I1 que tiene Origen en Asia Menor, esto es fuera de Europa.

Haplogrupo I (ADN-Y) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre).

_Es posible que se haya originado en Asia Menor, ya que en Anatolia (Turquía) se encontró la mayor diversidad, consistente en la presencia de I*, I1*, I2*, I2a (L460) e I2c (L596).

Este haplogrupo tendría una antigüedad de unos 43 000 años1 y también se estima que se originó en la región de los Balcanes o la costa norte del mar Negro, regiones que habrían sido uno de los refugios de la población humana europea durante el último máximo glacial (glaciación wisconsiense) y está probablemente relacionado con la cultura paneuropea gravetiense (Semino et al 2000) desarrollada hace 23-28 000 años. Tras este período, portadores de este haplogrupo habrían recolonizado las tierras más septentrionales.

El Haplogrupo I está cercanamente emparentado con el haplogrupo J (que es hoy día el más común entre la población del Norte del Cáucaso y semita), presentando ambos mutaciones en común del haplogrupo IJ (S2, S22)._

Te he puesto el extracto donde su origen está en Asia Menor y además ese haplogrupo está emparentado con el J, semita, por eso los judíos de EEUU que no se mezclaron con gentes marrones de Oriente Medio son también rubios y con ojos claros en su mayoría, como los nórdicos. Aunque repito, no todos los nórdicos son rubios, quizá son el 70%, es bastante, pero no todos lo son. 

No tengo tiempo para buscar todos los enlaces de sitios y estudios donde he leído estas cosas, pero he investigado bastante sobre el ADN.

Tienes que separar la historia del ADN, son cosas diferentes. Los vikingos no eran 100% nórdicos en ADN. Como ahora los nórdicos actuales no son 100% escandinavos, tienen mezclas como todos incluso de asiáticos, sino mira los ojos de la Greta Zumbada. Los europeos actuales tenemos muchas mezclas de diferentes etnias europeas, y algunos pequeños componentes de fuera de europa, que ser 100% europeo como yo soy no es lo normal.

Te dejo este enlace para que veas este punto de vista.

Por qué los vikingos no eran realmente como muchos los imaginamos - BBC News Mundo.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú a callar, chileno mestizo de mierda. Que te gusta el cine cutre de Argento.



Ya estás denunciado por racismo, delito del odio y enaltecimiento de la ETA.

En este foro los españoles no sois bienvenidos.

El miedo va a cambiar muy pronto de bando.

Y el Argento de los 70's es un genio. 

Devuelvan el oro.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú a callar, chileno mestizo de mierda. Que te gusta el cine cutre de Argento.



Vaya lenguaje te gastas para ser profesor de secundaria.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya estás denunciado por racismo, delito del odio y enaltecimiento de la ETA.
> 
> En este foro los españoles no sois bienvenidos.
> 
> ...



¿Qué te pasa con los españoles Pajarotto? Tú antes molabas...


----------



## Pajarotto (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasa con los españoles Pajarotto? Tú antes molabas...



Yo siempre he molado.


----------



## Digamelon (15 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si queréis calidad proceresca, nada mejor que esto:



¡¡Qué pesaditos estáis todos con las series!!


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo siempre he molado.



OK. Pero pórtate bien o tendré que tomar medidas mágicas contra ti, eh?


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ni hoy en día todos los nórdicos son rubios con ojos azules ni hace 1000 ni 2000 años tampoco lo eran. Había rubios y morenos, como en el resto de Europa. Lo de los nórdicos todos rubios con ojos azules son falacias nordicistas. Al final lo rubio y ojos azules es una mutación... y el origen parece ser que está fuera de Europa. En muchas zonas de Oriente Medio e incluso India hay gente con ojos azules, eso sin mencionar a los bereberes rubios con ojos azules, entre muchos otros. En cambio, a los Europeos puramente históricos, como somos los mediterráneos eso no nos pasa. Lo autóctono de Europa son los ojos oscuros y cabellos oscuros. Todo el invento de los vikingos y el romanticismo nórdico viene con el siglo XIX. Los vikingos y los nórdicos nunca se consideraron europeos ni civilización hasta hace poco más de un siglo. Eso es porque los antiguos sabían que eran tribus y descendientes de tribus que no eran europeas en origen. Por ejemplo, el haplogrupo nórdico más extendido es el I1 que tiene Origen en Asia Menor, esto es fuera de Europa.
> 
> Haplogrupo I (ADN-Y) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre).
> 
> ...



Acabaramos, que el haplogrupo se originó hace 43.000 años en oriente proximo..., cuando en Europa sólo vivían neanderthales...

Que tus fuentes sean revistas no cientificas me confirma que no eres historiador.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Acabaramos, que el haplogrupo se originó hace 43.000 años en oriente proximo..., cuando en Europa sólo vivían neanderthales...
> 
> Que tus fuentes sean revistas no cientificas me confirma que no eres historiador.



Tengo la carrera, pero no trabajo de historiador, pero investigo siempre que puedo sobre lo que me interesa. Bueno, en Europa hace 48.000 años ya había cromañones que es de los que descendemos los europeos actuales. Así que sinceramente, no tienes ni idea. Eso de que hace 43.000 años en Europa sólo vivían los neanderthales es falso. Pobres alumnos tienes que tener...

Early European modern humans - Wikipedia


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tengo la carrera, pero no trabajo de historiador, pero investigo siempre que puedo sobre lo que me interesa. Bueno, en Europa hace 48.000 años ya había cromañones que es de los que descendemos los europeos actuales. Así que sinceramente, no tienes ni idea. Eso de que hace 43.000 años en Europa sólo vivían los neanderthales es falso. Pobres alumnos tienes que tener...
> 
> Early European modern humans - Wikipedia



Hubo uno o varios conatos de colonización de Europa antes de 40.000 años, pero esos se extinguieron, descendemos de los que llegaron después.

Los europeos descendemos de, básicamente, dos grandes oleadas colonizadoras. Una que llego en el paleolítico superior y otra que llego en el neolitico. En los europeos del sur predomina la herencia neolitica y en Escandinavia y el báltico la paleolítica, pero todos debemos de ambas.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Me la he bajado para verla viendo que la poneis de ser muy buena.
> 
> Como no me guste, me devolveis el dinero.



Dónde?


----------



## D_M (16 May 2022)

La ví ayer noche y no está mal, aunque prefiero "Gladiator".


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 May 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Dónde?



 Películas Completas 
Subo películas completas en latino!
Seguime en mí cuenta de Instagram @Pelissplayy
Cuenta de respaldo de telegram @Pelissplay6
Cada tanto regalo cuentas premium de Spotify, crunchyroll, prime vídeo y más!








Películas Completas


Subo películas completas en latino!	Seguime en mí cuenta de Instagram @Pelissplayy	Cuenta de respaldo de telegram @Pelissplay7	Cada tanto regalo cuentas premium de Spotify, crunchyroll, prime vídeo y más!




t.me





Ahí está, si tienes telegram lo puedes ver

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PasoLeati (16 May 2022)

Se deja ver, lo que hoy en día no es moco de pavo.

A destacar el ritual Berserkergang antes de encabezar el asalto al enclave Rus, los paisajes de Islandia, y la música.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La arqueología y los enterramientos lo desmienten. Yo soy historiador y te lo digo porque he estudiado el tema. Hazte a la idea que el término vikingo no existía en la época, ese término se inventó siglos más tarde. Eran mercenarios y no todos eran autóctonos del norte, no sé si te has dado cuenta en la peli pero tampoco no todos eran altos y rubios con ojos azules, eso es otro mito del nordicismo del siglo XIX.
> 
> Si nos metemos en temas de ADN, el cabello rubio y ojos azules de los nórdicos vienen probablemente de Oriente Medio. El Europeo original tenía cabello y ojos oscuros. Yo soy 100% europeo y tengo cabello y ojos oscuros. Si a un nórdico actual le haces un análisis ADN no saldrá 100% europeo porque tienen influencias de oriente medio, como las tribus que se encontró Alejandro Magno por Oriente Medio. También tienen influencia de países eslavos e incluso asiáticos, por eso tienen los ojos un poco rasgados. Uno de los "vikingos" más famosos, Eric el rojo, era pelirrojo y el color pelirrojo no es europeo tampoco. Los árabes eran los que eran pelirrojos, Muhammad I era pelirrojo con ojos claros y costruyó la Al-Halmbra, la Roja, que se llamó así por esa razón.
> 
> ...



Vale, pero negros sí que dudo muchísimo que hubiesen.


----------



## ignatiux (16 May 2022)

La vida el fin de semana, esta bien , pero es demasiado lenta y le falta por parte del protagonista una interpretación creíble.
Nicole Kidman , soberbia.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rextor88 (16 May 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vale, pero negros sí que dudo muchísimo que hubiesen.



Negros ni de coña.


----------



## Manoliko (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Y sobre los mercenarios que empleaban los nórdicos en sus saqueos, no tenían por qué ser hombres del norte en sí mismos, ya que contrataban mercenarios árabes, mediterráneos y otros. Muchos de estos guerreros "vikingos" fueron enterrados en el norte en tumbas vikingas y se ha sabido por análisis de ADN que no estaban emparentados con los hombres del norte de la época.




Por cierto. ¿Para que iban los caudillos nórdicos a contratar mercenarios de tierras tan lejanas como el mundo árabe si tenían un montón de nórdicos pobres capaces de luchar y ávidos de riqueza? Eran los Francos y Bizantinos quienes contrataban mercenarios nórdicos, no al contrario.

En todas las fuentes escritas se cita siempre a los vikingos como tíos grandotes y rubios. Ninguna crónica los describe como "un conjunto de mercenarios de diferentes razas".


----------



## Rextor88 (16 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Por cierto. ¿Para que iban los caudillos nórdicos a contratar mercenarios de tierras tan lejanas como el mundo árabe si tenían un montón de nórdicos pobres capaces de luchar y ávidos de riqueza? Eran los Francos y Bizantinos quienes contrataban mercenarios nórdicos, no al contrario.
> 
> En todas las fuentes escritas se cita siempre a los vikingos como tíos grandotes y rubios. Ninguna crónica los describe como "un conjunto de mercenarios de diferentes razas".



Las expediciones nunca han sido sencillas. Cuando salían del norte e incursaban en el sur y centro de Europa se enfrentaban a los típicos desafíos del momento, tormentas en el mar, enfermedades, hambre, muertes en los enfrentamientos... por lo que casi siempre serían más o menos diezmados conforme el número que habían salido al principio. No es raro pensar que por el camino podrían buscar sustitutos en hombres fuertes que quisieran unirse a ellos... Probablemente sería una necesidad, sino no podían continuar con su plan de saqueos. Se han encontrado tumbas vikingas en el norte de guerreros vikingos que tenían un tipo de ADN mediterráneo y no escandinavo, y también tumbas de gentes nórdicas que eran mestizos de nórdico y mediterráneo.

Hay que pensar que las gentes de la antigüedad viajaban y se establecían en diferentes lugares de Europa. Algunos mediterráneos viajaban y se establecían en el Norte y tenían allí descendencia y lo mismo a la inversa. De hecho, en la película The Northman Fiolner es un mestizo, en la versión orignal cuando el Rey va a ser asesinado le llama en vez de bastardo, half breed, es decir, mestizo, de ahí que tenga pelo oscuro como un mediterráneo. Es decir, era medio hermano del rey además de bastardo (diferente madre) y mestizo (con parte de raza mediterránea). Algo muy común en esa época ya que como te dije no existían ninguna raza exactamente pura, ni nórdica, ni mediterránea, ni celta... y se han encontrado muestras genéticas de mediterráneos en enterramientos escandinavos que evidencia mestizaje de ese tipo. En Europa estamos muy mezclados en lo que a tribus y subrazas europeas se refiere.

Por ejemplo, yo soy 100% europeo y tengo:

-Celta 60%
-Romano 25%
-Nórdico 15%

En Espana es bastante común que algunos españoles tengan entre un 5-10% de norafricano, pero no es mi caso.

Un nórdico actual a lo mejor tiene:

-Nórdico 65%
-Mediterráneo 25%
-Asiático 10% (Siberia, Mongolia...)

Igualmente, habrá nórdicos actuales 100% europeos, pero... no suele ser muy común, porque la influencia asiática es un componente muy generalizado en su mezcla, igual que los rusos actuales.


----------



## Manoliko (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Las expediciones nunca han sido sencillas. Cuando salían del norte e incursaban en el sur y centro de Europa se enfrentaban a los típicos desafíos del momento, tormentas en el mar, enfermedades, hambre, muertes en los enfrentamientos... por lo que casi siempre serían más o menos diezmados conforme el número que habían salido al principio. No es raro pensar que por el camino podrían buscar sustitutos en hombres fuertes que quisieran unirse a ellos... Probablemente sería una necesidad, sino no podían continuar con su plan de saqueos. Se han encontrado tumbas vikingas en el norte de guerreros vikingos que tenían un tipo de ADN mediterráneo y no escandinavo, y también tumbas de gentes nórdicas que eran mestizos de nórdico y mediterráneo.
> 
> Hay que pensar que las gentes de la antigüedad viajaban y se establecían en diferentes lugares de Europa. Algunos mediterráneos viajaban y se establecían en el Norte y tenían allí descendencia y lo mismo a la inversa. De hecho, en la película The Northman Fiolner es un mestizo, en la versión orignal cuando el Rey va a ser asesinado le llama en vez de bastardo, half breed, es decir, mestizo, de ahí que tenga pelo oscuro como un mediterráneo. Es decir, era medio hermano del rey además de bastardo (diferente madre) y mestizo (con parte de raza mediterránea). Algo muy común en esa época ya que como te dije no existían ninguna raza exactamente pura, ni nórdica, ni mediterránea, ni celta... y se han encontrado muestras genéticas de mediterráneos en enterramientos escandinavos que evidencia mestizaje de ese tipo. En Europa estamos muy mezclados en lo que a tribus y subrazas europeas se refiere.
> 
> ...



He encontrado el artículo original (no las noticias redactadas por becarios sensacionalistas que tú habrás leído).

Genómica poblacional del mundo vikingo | Naturaleza (nature.com) 

Lo que dice realmente es... 

1-Hay un flujo genético de daneses hacia Inglaterra, noruegos hacia Irlanda, Islandia y Groenlandia y suecos hacía los países bálticos.

2-En asentamientos vikingos fuera de Escandinavia se encuentran tumbas de personas que no son escandinavas sino locales. Por ejemplo, gente de ascendencia escocesa en asentamientos vikingos en Escocia.

3-En algunas ciudades costeras de Escandinavia hay una pequeña presencia de gentes de otras partes de Europa. No dice nada de que fuesen vikingos, podrían ser esclavos.

4-Fuera de esas pocas ciudades costeras, las comunidades escandinavas son genéticamente muy puras. Dice el artículo literalmente que se debieron mantener aisladas durante siglos y presentan muy poca variabilidad genética.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Negros ni de coña.



Un progre intentó rebatirme eso diciendo que en la universidad le enseñaron que había yacimientos con esqueletos de mamadous. Le dije que esa mentira revisionista woke no se la creía ni él.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> He encontrado el artículo original (no las noticias redactadas por becarios sensacionalistas que tú habrás leído).
> 
> Genómica poblacional del mundo vikingo | Naturaleza (nature.com)
> 
> ...



Realmente has leído la fuente que has compartido?

Lo que dicen es lo que yo te he dicho:

*Distintas poblaciones influyeron en la composición genómica de diferentes regiones de Europa, y Escandinavia experimentó un mayor contacto con el resto del continente.*


----------



## Manoliko (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Realmente has leído la fuente que has compartido?
> 
> Lo que dicen es lo que yo te he dicho:
> 
> *Distintas poblaciones influyeron en la composición genómica de diferentes regiones de Europa, y Escandinavia experimentó un mayor contacto con el resto del continente.*



La frase que tu citas no dice lo mismo que tú.

¿Has leído el artículo o solo la descripción?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> La frase que tu citas no dice lo mismo que tú.
> 
> ¿Has leído el artículo o solo la descripción?



Como veo que tienes serios problemas cognitivos para entender lo que digo y lo que lees, pues es tontería seguir discutiendo contigo...

Buena peli, disfrútala.


----------



## Manoliko (16 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Como veo que tienes serios problemas cognitivos para entender lo que digo y lo que lees, pues es tontería seguir discutiendo contigo...
> 
> Buena peli, disfrútala.



He entendido perfectamente todo lo que has dicho.

¿No has leído el artículo a que no?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> He entendido perfectamente todo lo que has dicho.
> 
> ¿No has leído el artículo a que no?



Vamos a ver retrasado, claro que lo he leído. Como tú bien has dicho en el artículo te dice que hay enterramientos de gente en escandinavia que no eran nórdicos sino de otras partes de Europa y por muchos estudios se sabe que el nórdico puro no existe ni existió jamás igual que no hay mediterráneos puros. En Europa todos somos una mezcla variada de genéticas de toda Europa en mayor o menor medida, incluso con componentes de fuera de Europa. Vamos a ver historiador de pacotilla... Que "vikingo" no tiene nada que ver con la raza ni la genética nórdica, pedazo de retrasado, que era una profesión, eran piratas y no todos eran genéticamente nórdicos.- Te repito: no existe el nórdico genéticamente puro como tampoco el mediterráneo puro, ni existía hace 1000 años ni existe ahora. Queda claro? O te hago un croquis para retrasados.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 May 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> La vida el fin de semana, esta bien , pero es demasiado lenta y le falta por parte del protagonista una interpretación creíble.
> Nicole Kidman , soberbia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Está mejor Skarsgård que Kidman.


----------



## Manoliko (17 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver retrasado, claro que lo he leído. Como tú bien has dicho en el artículo te dice que hay enterramientos de gente en escandinavia que no eran nórdicos sino de otras partes de Europa y por muchos estudios se sabe que el nórdico puro no existe ni existió jamás igual que no hay mediterráneos puros. En Europa todos somos una mezcla variada de genéticas de toda Europa en mayor o menor medida, incluso con componentes de fuera de Europa. Vamos a ver historiador de pacotilla... Que "vikingo" no tiene nada que ver con la raza ni la genética nórdica, pedazo de retrasado, que era una profesión, eran piratas y no todos eran genéticamente nórdicos.- Te repito: no existe el nórdico genéticamente puro como tampoco el mediterráneo puro, ni existía hace 1000 años ni existe ahora. Queda claro? O te hago un croquis para retrasados.



Voy a pasar por alto los insultos entendiendo que son fruto del nerviosismo y de tomarte el tema demasiado en serio.

Yo lo que te estoy diciendo es que en Escandinavia en la alta edad media era rarísimo ver a un extranjero, tanto si era vikingo como si no. Igual que era rarísimo ver a un herrero extranjero o a un campesino extranjero. Los pocos restos que han hallado cuyo ADN parece de otros lugares de Europa han sido en un asentamiento en Dinamarca y dos en la costa Noruega. El artículo no aclara si se trata de misioneros francos o de esclavos capturados en Irlanda ni nada. Y dice además que en el interior de Escandinavia hay mucha uniformidad genética. Luego no se puede deducir de ahí que hubiese vikingos extranjeros.

Tu concepto sobre lo nórdico y lo mediterráneo es bastante niñoratil. Las mezclas entre WHG, EEF y ANE, las tres poblaciones ancestrales de las que descendemos todos los europeos, ocurrieron en el Mesolítico y el Neolítico temprano.


----------



## Rextor88 (17 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Voy a pasar por alto los insultos entendiendo que son fruto del nerviosismo y de tomarte el tema demasiado en serio.
> 
> Yo lo que te estoy diciendo es que en Escandinavia en la alta edad media era rarísimo ver a un extranjero, tanto si era vikingo como si no. Igual que era rarísimo ver a un herrero extranjero o a un campesino extranjero. Los pocos restos que han hallado cuyo ADN parece de otros lugares de Europa han sido en un asentamiento en Dinamarca y dos en la costa Noruega. El artículo no aclara si se trata de misioneros francos o de esclavos capturados en Irlanda ni nada. Y dice además que en el interior de Escandinavia hay mucha uniformidad genética. Luego no se puede deducir de ahí que hubiese vikingos extranjeros.
> 
> Tu concepto sobre lo nórdico y lo mediterráneo es bastante niñoratil. Las mezclas entre WHG, EEF y ANE, las tres poblaciones ancestrales de las que descendemos todos los europeos, ocurrieron en el Mesolítico y el Neolítico temprano.



No tienes ni idea de genética, ni de historia (bueno, sí la historia de mierda que enseñáis en la ESO, cuadriculada y ridícula) no me refiero a genéticas antiguas sólo sino mucho más recientes. Las mezclas han ocurrido a lo largo de toda la historia hasta la más reciente. Las poblaciones no han estado estáticas en sus territorios nunca, siempre han habido movimientos continuos y mezclas continuas. Te repito que no existe el nórdico puro ni ahora ni hace 2000 años y lo mismo con los mediterráneos, los eslavos, etc. Creer que existen razas puras sí que es de niño rata que no tiene ni puta idea de genética y que no se ha hecho un análisis en su vida y que no ha visto análisis de otros ni intercambiado información jamás. Yo he estado en foros donde se comparten análisis genéticos y se habla de historia real, no la que te cuentas en los libros o en las películas. Es cómo decir que en España somos todos 100% europeos o mediterráneos 100% puros, totalmente niñoratil y falso como lo que dices tú de los nórdicos. Si yo soy 100% europeo es una excepción rara incluso eso no quiere decir nada porque el ADN se hereda aleatoriamente. A lo mejor mis padres sí tienen ADN de fuera de Europa pero yo no llegué a heredar ningún porcentaje, de ahí mis resultados, pero en España prácticamente todos tienen algo de fuera de Europa, norafricano, árabe incluso de sudamérica, porque aquí se traían esclavos sudamericanos y no era raro que el señor preñase a la esclava, en fin... tú visión de la historia tan "purista" es ridícula... Como eso de afirmar que todos los "vikingos" eran 100% nórdicos. No se puede ser más palurdo. Tú mismo reconoces que hay tumbas en escandinavia de la época de gentes que no eran 100% nórdicas y para defender tu visión infantil de que los vikingos eran 100% puros, rubios y de ojos azules es decir que afirmas que los enterrados en esas tumbas no sabemos si eran vikingos o no. Pero sí que se han encontrado tumbas de vikingos (enterrados como vikingos) que genéticamente no son 100% nórdicos. Vamos a ver, que el "vikingo" era un pirata o mercenario, relacionado con la idiosincrasia nórdica porque los nórdicos no tenían nada y vivían de saquear, apenas podían cultivar nada ni tenían de nada, por eso tenían esa cultura del saqueo, pero afirmar que todos los vikingos, es decir, todos los que practicaban esa actividad eran 100% nórdicos es de ser muy infantil y no tener ni idea de historia ni de genética ni un mínimo de sentido común.

Un equipo científico recurre al ADN para explorar las raíces genéticas de los vikingos

Vikingos: ni tan altos, ni tan rubios, ni tan escandinavos

Un estudio masivo de ADN revela que muchos vikingos no eran ni rubios ni escandinavos

Vas a seguir haciendo el ridículo?


----------



## Manoliko (17 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de genética, ni de historia (bueno, sí la historia de mierda que enseñáis en la ESO, cuadriculada y ridícula) no me refiero a genéticas antiguas sólo sino mucho más recientes. Las mezclas han ocurrido a lo largo de toda la historia hasta la más reciente. Las poblaciones no han estado estáticas en sus territorios nunca, siempre han habido movimientos continuos y mezclas continuas. Te repito que no existe el nórdico puro ni ahora ni hace 2000 años y lo mismo con los mediterráneos, los eslavos, etc. Creer que existen razas puras sí que es de niño rata que no tiene ni puta idea de genética y que no se ha hecho un análisis en su vida y que no ha visto análisis de otros ni intercambiado información jamás. Yo he estado en foros donde se comparten análisis genéticos y se habla de historia real, no la que te cuentas en los libros o en las películas. Es cómo decir que en España somos todos 100% europeos o mediterráneos 100% puros, totalmente niñoratil y falso como lo que dices tú de los nórdicos. Si yo soy 100% europeo es una excepción rara incluso eso no quiere decir nada porque el ADN se hereda aleatoriamente. A lo mejor mis padres sí tienen ADN de fuera de Europa pero yo no llegué a heredar ningún porcentaje, de ahí mis resultados, pero en España prácticamente todos tienen algo de fuera de Europa, norafricano, árabe incluso de sudamérica, porque aquí se traían esclavos sudamericanos y no era raro que el señor preñase a la esclava, en fin... tú visión de la historia tan "purista" es ridícula... Como eso de afirmar que todos los "vikingos" eran 100% nórdicos. No se puede ser más palurdo. Tú mismo reconoces que hay tumbas en escandinavia de la época de gentes que no eran 100% nórdicas y para defender tu visión infantil de que los vikingos eran 100% puros, rubios y de ojos azules es decir que afirmas que los enterrados en esas tumbas no sabemos si eran vikingos o no. Pero sí que se han encontrado tumbas de vikingos (enterrados como vikingos) que genéticamente no son 100% nórdicos. Vamos a ver, que el "vikingo" era un pirata o mercenario, relacionado con la idiosincrasia nórdica porque los nórdicos no tenían nada y vivían de saquear, apenas podían cultivar nada ni tenían de nada, por eso tenían esa cultura del saqueo, pero afirmar que todos los vikingos, es decir, todos los que practicaban esa actividad eran 100% nórdicos es de ser muy infantil y no tener ni idea de historia ni de genética ni un mínimo de sentido común.
> 
> Un equipo científico recurre al ADN para explorar las raíces genéticas de los vikingos
> 
> ...




¿Por qué citas revistas no científicas como fuentes válidas?

Tienes un cacao importante y mezclas conceptos que no son equiparables. Nórdico y mediterráneo son fenotipos, eslavo es una etnia; y ninguno de estos conceptos es el más apropiado para hablar de genética.

Tampoco sé donde se supone que he afirmado yo que no hayan habido movimientos migratorios en Europa a lo largo de miles de años. Lo que yo he dicho es que en la Escandinavia de la alta edad media era raro ver extranjeros que no fuesen unos pocos esclavos traídos de Britania o el Báltico principalmente.


----------



## Rextor88 (17 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Por qué citas revistas no científicas como fuentes válidas?
> 
> Tienes un cacao importante y mezclas conceptos que no son equiparables. Nórdico y mediterráneo son fenotipos, eslavo es una etnia; y ninguno de estos conceptos es el más apropiado para hablar de genética.
> 
> Tampoco sé donde se supone que he afirmado yo que no hayan habido movimientos migratorios en Europa a lo largo de miles de años. Lo que yo he dicho es que en la Escandinavia de la alta edad media era raro ver extranjeros que no fuesen unos pocos esclavos traídos de Britania o el Báltico principalmente.



Claro, el fenotipo no tiene nada que ver con la genética... Los rasgos que tienes no tienen nada que ver con la genética jajaja

Venga chaval, estás fatal de la cabeza.

Los mediterráneos, los nórdicos, los alpinos, los bálticos... son subrazas europeas porque existe una raza europea, igual que la raza negra tiene subrazas y lo mismo la asiática, ya que no es lo mismo un chino que un tailandés o un japonés. 

Los eslavos... pues también es un término correcto para referirse a la genética del este de Europa:

Pueblo de origen Eslavos: Análisis de origen por ADN

La étnia también está relacionada con la genética:

Etnias genéticas en todo el mundo - MyHeritage

Sigue haciendo el ridículo RETRASADO.

Tampoco has dicho nada de cuando dijiste que hace 43.000 años en Europa sólo había neardentales y quedaste como el culo cuando te dije que desde el 48.000 había cromañones, que es de los que descendemos los europeos. Quedaste como el culo, como profesor de historia o de secundaria que dices que eres.

Early European modern humans - Wikipedia


----------



## Manoliko (17 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Claro, el fenotipo no tiene nada que ver con la genética... Los rasgos que tienes no tienen nada que ver con la genética jajaja
> 
> Venga chaval, estás fatal de la cabeza.
> 
> ...



¿Cuándo he dicho yo que no tengan nada que ver? El fenotipo es la manifestación del genotipo. Y etnia implica vínculos culturales además de genéticos. Pero no puedes decir tonterías como que genéticamente un escandinavo es 60% nórdico, 30% mediterráneo y 10% asiático. Aparte de muy poco riguroso, estás mezclando churras con merinas.

Nórdico es un fenotipo. Un individuo es nórdico si reúne una serie de rasgos físicos como dolicocefalia o mesocefalia, pelo rubio, ojos azules etc. Efectivamente no todos los escandinavos son nórdicos pues no todos son rubios de ojos azules y dolicocéfalos. Pero que un escandinavo sea moreno no significa necesariamente que tenga ascendencia del sur de Europa (entiéndase; claro que todos los antepasados de los escandinavos llegaron desde el sur en algún momento, pues los humanos no evolucionaron desde el simio en esas latitudes. Pero ese momento podrían ser miles o decenas de miles de años antes de la época vikinga).

Los análisis genéticos esos que te envían por internet están explicados para subnormales. Y cuando hablan de tanta ascendencia ibérica, francesa, británica, escandinava, etc, hay que saber interpretar lo que realmente quieren decir.


----------



## Rextor88 (17 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Cuándo he dicho yo que no tengan nada que ver? El fenotipo es la manifestación del genotipo. Y etnia implica vínculos culturales además de genéticos. Pero no puedes decir tonterías como que genéticamente un escandinavo es 60% nórdico, 30% mediterráneo y 10% asiático. Aparte de muy poco riguroso, estás mezclando churras con merinas.
> 
> Nórdico es un fenotipo. Un individuo es nórdico si reúne una serie de rasgos físicos como dolicocefalia o mesocefalia, pelo rubio, ojos azules etc. Efectivamente no todos los escandinavos son nórdicos pues no todos son rubios de ojos azules y dolicocéfalos. Pero que un escandinavo sea moreno no significa necesariamente que tenga ascendencia del sur de Europa (entiéndase; claro que todos los antepasados de los escandinavos llegaron desde el sur en algún momento, pues los humanos no evolucionaron desde el simio en esas latitudes. Pero ese momento podrían ser miles o decenas de miles de años antes de la época vikinga).
> 
> Los análisis genéticos esos que te envían por internet están explicados para subnormales. Y cuando hablan de tanta ascendencia ibérica, francesa, británica, escandinava, etc, hay que saber interpretar lo que realmente quieren decir.



Sigues tirando balones fuera.

No contestas a lo que te digo y no asumes tus cagadas.

Nórdico es una subraza de la raza europea donde hay un fenotipo, evidentemente, pero no existe un fenotipo puro ni único dentro del tipo nórdico. En algunas páginas webs tipo humanphenotypes te sacan un "tipo" pero eso no es más que una estimación, una generalización, en la realidad, no existe un fenotipo claro ni de nórdico, ni de mediterráneos, ni de otros... al final es muy complicado establecer ese "fenotipo" porque no existe, porque los individuos cambian mucho... Es más fácil hablar de un fenotipo europeo, con algunas pequeñas diferencias entre subgrupos, pero claro, no puedes decir que existe un fenotipo puro, por ejemplo nórdico, porque no existe y nunca ha existido. Es un ideal que no existe en la realidad... Los nórdicos no tienen porqué ser rubios con ojos azules como Skarsgard, ya que ahí tienes a Claes Bang que también es nórdico y tiene cabellos oscuros. ¿Has estado alguna vez en los países nórdicos? Parece que no, no existe un fenotipo claro. Hay rubios y hay morenos. Igual que en Escocia e Irlanda, hay tipos como Connery o Colin Farrell por todas partes que podrías decir que son "mediterráneos"... Pues no, son escoceses o irlandeses pero es que no existe un escocés o irlandés puro, ni pelirrojo ni nada de esos idealismos estúpidos e infantiles. En los Países Nórdicos puedes ver rubios con ojos azules igual que en Alemania y los nórdicos no son alemanes ¿verdad?. ¿Tiene el alemán como fenotipo el nórdico por ser rubio y con ojos azules? Para nada. Y por los rasgos físicos... pues hay alemanes que tienen esos mismos rasgos, y también hay españoles con esos mismos rasgos también. En mi misma familia hay cabellos rubios con ojos azules y cabellos oscuros con ojos casi negros (Como te lo comes?) igual que hay hombres y mujeres de cabellos oscuros en Alemania y en los países nórdicos. ¿La altura? Tampoco es un marcador claro porque altos y bajos hay en todas partes... Al final hay mucha variedad y no existe un fenotipo único y puro en ninguna parte, sólo te puedes atener a rasgos muy generales del fenotipo y siempre habrá variantes aunque sean pequeñas.

¿Entonces que tenemos? Tenemos una raza europea que tiene unos rasgos claros: ojos redondos, nariz recta con punta recta y/o hacia arriba, labios finos, piel clara que se puede broncear al sol (yo por ejemplo en invierno tengo la piel clara y en verano me pongo muy moreno y no me quemo y no tengo genes de fuera de Europa, luego tienes cabellos oscuros o rubios incluso en la misma familia (son mutaciones, no tienen nada que ver con un fenotipo claro), igualmente ojos oscuros o claros, mutaciones igualmente. Evidentemente, podría analizarse más al detalle, pero está claro que cuando ves a un marroquí rubio con ojos azules, que los hay, sus rasgos o fenotipo te dice que no es europeo ni nórdico. Quiero dejar claro que el color de cabellos y ojos no se tiene en cuenta para los fenotipos porque es una mutación que no corresponde a ningún fenotipo o raza concreta, ya que ahí tienes a hindúes con ojos azules, gentes de norafrica y oriente medio con cabellos rubios y ojos azules, joder, hay hasta negros albinos...

Nórdico es un fenotipo... te lo concedo, pero no se incluye el pelo rubio ni los ojos azules como rasgo único de ese fenotipo. Al final, el fenotipo nórdico es compartido por el resto de europa en mayor o menor medida. Igualmente los nórdicos comparten rasgos del fenotipo de otras partes de Europa. Básicamente tenemos los mismos rasgos con pequeñas diferencias y prácticamente misma genética porque somos de la misma raza europea. Por ejemplo, yo soy 100% europeo con muy poco de ancestros nórdicos, como un 10 o 15%, pero si comparo mi ADN con el ADN típico de los nórdicos actuales, me sale una coincidencia del 95%, es decir, somos genéticamente iguales, europeos... Sin embargo, comparo mi ADN con el típico ADN negro o asiático y me sale una coinciencia del 10%. De ahí que seamos razas distintas y muy diferentes genéticamente, incluso diría casi especies distintas, no así entre subrazas europeas, porque somos de la misma raza, somos casi iguales. Yo tengo la nariz recta, punta hacia arriba, ojos redondos... igual que cualquier otro europeo 100% o casi 100% europeo, sea nórdico o mediterráneo o escocés o lo que sea. El color del cabello y los ojos no corresponden con ningún fenotipo ni es un dato objetivo a tener en cuenta, porque encontramos cabellos rubios y ojos azules en otras razas de fuera de Europa también.

La red está llena de noruegos y similares compartiendo estupefactos sus resultados de ADN y pensando que serían nórdicos puros o "vikingos" se sorprenden por tener ADN de Gran Bretaña, Escocés, Alemán e incluso Mediterráneo, entre otros, como puede ser Báltico y Asiático... Realmente, no existe el nórdico puro. No existió ni hace 1000 años ni ahora. Al final todos tenemos mezclas de muchos sitios, es lo que quiero que te metas en la cabeza... Lo del "fenotipo" es un ideal, realmente no vas a encontrar nunca un exponente real puro de ningún fenotipo.


----------



## Javiser (17 May 2022)

Pues he de decir que me decepcionó. También es verdad que no estaba en las mejores condiciones cuando fui al cine, con dolor de cabeza y demás, y así se disfrutan menos las películas . Igual debería hacer un segundo visionado en mejores condiciones


----------



## Manoliko (17 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Sigues tirando balones fuera.
> 
> No contestas a lo que te digo y no asumes tus cagadas.
> 
> ...



No tiro balones fuera. Ya te respondí lo de los humanos anatómicamente modernos anteriores a 40.000 años. Revísalo y verás como es así, no voy a repetirme.

Y al resto te contesto mañana cuando esté delante del pc. Tienes un cacao mental impresionante y hablas con mucha ligereza sobre conceptos que no entiendes bien. Por eso necesito escribir mucho para contestarte y no me apetece hacerlo desde el móvil.


----------



## Rextor88 (17 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No tiro balones fuera. Ya te respondí lo de los humanos anatómicamente modernos anteriores a 40.000 años. Revísalo y verás como es así, no voy a repetirme.
> 
> Y al resto te contesto mañana cuando esté delante del pc. Tienes un cacao mental impresionante y hablas con mucha ligereza sobre conceptos que no entiendes bien. Por eso necesito escribir mucho para contestarte y no me apetece hacerlo desde el móvil.



No tienes ni idea tú, mezclas conceptos y dijiste que en el 43.000 sólo había neandertales en Europa cuando se sabe que desde por lo menos el 48000 había cromañones.

Te he explicado las cosas para que hasta un subnormal las entienda y sigues sin entender una mierda.

Hablas de que existe un nórdico puro cuando eso es materialmente imposible. Me parece que te has flipado mucho con la película. Habrá que verte las pintas, seguro que bajo, narizotas o medio moronegro...

No voy a perder mi tiempo en contestarte más porque da igual lo que se te diga, entiendes lo que quieres, le das la vuelta o niegas cosas que has dicho, echas en cara cosas que no he dicho y un largo etcétera, así que si quieres contestar más subnormalidades sin fundamento hazlo, pero paso de leerlas.


----------



## Raedero (19 May 2022)

Pido perdón de antemano al OP pero no me puedo resistir a escribir este post. 

Viendo como el hilo había generado tanto interés y llamándome la atención la pasión con la que hablan el OP y otros foreros de la peli y cómo para otros es ni fu ni fa y; habiéndose comentado acerca del director y sus dos obras anteriores, me picó mucho la curiosidad y he visto "El Faro" y "La Bruja". Señalar que no había oído ni mú de estas películas ni de este director hasta la fecha y ojalá hubiera seguido siendo así.

Admitiendo que el hilo ha generado un rico debate sobre historia para el que le guste, en este caso, sobre los vikingos, me desmarco ligeramente y me tomo la libertad de dejar una pequeña reflexión más centrada en el director y en su obra y, no habiendo visto "The Northman" pero teniendo bastante clara la línea de trabajo del director, comento:


Glorificáis estas películas como exentas de NWO. No podríais estar más equivocados. Que no salgan negros o transexuales no convierte a una película o serie en anti-NWO. De hecho, se están imponiendo valores extremadamente satánicos arraigados con un simbolismo superior en estas obras. Los críticos entendidillos aplauden encantados con los pantalones chorreando lefa, como no podía ser de otra forma.

Es el hecho de rescatar técnicas de los grandes maestros de lo audiovisual volviendo la vista atrás, con una objetividad fundada en la ambientación y el rigor de la recreación histórica, pero que juega con la burla de lo humano y lo divino y adora el satanismo y la infrahumanidad escudándose en pertenecer al género del terror lo que os cautiva. Y no es de extrañar. Porque es excelente, de eso no hay duda. De hecho es satanismo luciferino de vanguardia y de altísimo nivel.

"El Faro". Es una mierda, así de claro. Sin entrar en los supuestos y mal interpretados pormenores humorísticos que pretenden aliviar o más bien, relajar al espectador para que siga soportando una tensión intolerable, que lo único que consiguen es estrellar las escenas en el ridículo más absoluto, que una obra artística con una calidad técnica y una ambientación superiores perturbe a un espectador no la convierte automáticamente en buen arte, de hecho es otra cosa muy diferente y es de hecho algo abominable. El director se puede meter donde le quepa su pedantería y la vanidad exaltada con la que imbuye a sus actores. Es anacrónico, disparatado y ridículo. Pero os lo tragais con gusto porque parece que refleja algo de un viejo orden, algo valioso y perdido. Os arrodilla a través de la nostalgia. Y tampoco es de extrañar, pues en parte es exquisito y además está cuidadosamente hecho para tocar las fibras que interesa.

Sólo es necesario fijarse en la cacareadísima ópera prima, "La bruja" para entender claramente que la obra de este individuo es propaganda satanista pura y dura, exquisita eso sí. Un análisis en profundidad lo desvela como burdo y retorcido, pero como tenemos el cerebro frito con violencia injustificada a espuertas y todo tipo de tramas absurdas e inhumanas con el aliño del NWO moderno hembrista consumista ecosostenible, cualquier cosa que se desmarque un poco de esa línea y huela a clásico nos hace temblar de emoción. Es que de hecho hay pocas obras que sean tan explícitamente satanistas.

Es la antihumanidad, la antifamilia, los antivalores, es propaganda oscura explícita y recalcitrante. Miradla con atención y veréis que es así. 

Por lo que os he leído, "The Northman" sigue la misma línea. Posiblemente argumenteis que simplemente es buen cine y tal y que no hay que darle tantas vueltas y tal y que soy un meaplias o un tarado conspiranoico o cualquier cosa. Y ese es el problema. Os tragais dos horas de programación mental que ha sido construida con mimo, absoluto rigor y excelencia durante meses o años, terminais la peli emocionados y con las lágrimas aflorando pensando que acabais de ver algo maravilloso. Y os la han colado hasta el hígado. Ellos sí piensan en todo esto. Que vosotros no lo hagais es el problema.

Ninguna obra audiovisual que llegue al gran público y fijaos lo que os digo, ninguna obra de arte históricamente reconocida está exenta de NWO, satanismo, ocultismos varios y otras lindezas. Tenedlo en cuenta la próxima vez que os sentéis en una slaa de cine a ver cualquier cosa, porque esto es así, pues no serían tal si su esencia no fuera esa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 May 2022)

Es una buena película, pero no me ha llenado tanto como hubiera querido. Da la impresión de que le ha faltado algo y mucho me temo que ha sido culpa de las decisiones de la productora, como bien apuntó Eggers. Aún así, es interesante y da un enfoque del tema vikingo bastante alejado de lo que se hace habitualmente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 May 2022)

Peliculón.


----------



## octopodiforme (21 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> "El Faro". Es una mierda



Coñazo. Ya apenas la recuerdo.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Coñazo. Ya apenas la recuerdo.



El Faro es muy buena. Tienes que tener en cuenta que las referencias literarias, artísticas y mitológicas son constantes y para el que no esté puesto, le parecerá un sin sentido, pero tiene mucho sentido. Es básicamente la historia de Prometeo, aunque supongo que eso lo pillaste seguro. Luego hay muchas referencias más sutiles de cuadros y otras cosas que si no las has visto o estudiado, no te enteras. Aquí algunos ejemplos:


----------



## octopodiforme (21 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> El Faro es muy buena. Tienes que tener en cuenta que las referencias literarias, artísticas y mitológicas son constantes y para el que no esté puesto, le parecerá un sin sentido, pero tiene mucho sentido. Es básicamente la historia de Prometeo, aunque supongo que eso lo pillaste seguro. Luego hay muchas referencias más sutiles de cuadros y otras cosas que si no las has visto o estudiado, no te enteras. Aquí algunos ejemplos:



La teoría está bien. La práctica...


----------



## Rextor88 (21 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La teoría está bien. La práctica...



Bueno, a mi me encanta. De hecho, mucho más que El Hombre del Norte que también me gustó. Pero ya sabes, para gustos los colores...


----------



## frenlib (21 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Claro, el fenotipo no tiene nada que ver con la genética... Los rasgos que tienes no tienen nada que ver con la genética jajaja
> 
> Venga chaval, estás fatal de la cabeza.
> 
> ...



Los eslavos son una cultura europea, no una raza. No existe la genética eslava, tú puedes encontrar fenotipos europeos de todo tipo en los países eslavos, en Eslovenia tienen ciertos fenotipos dominantes que no son los mismos que los que hay en Bielorrusia por ejemplo. De hecho fenotípicamente no hay diferencia entre muchos germanos, bálticos y eslavos.

Los eslavos son una cultura y no una etnia, en todo caso la cultura eslava se conforma de múltiples etnias eslavas: polacos, croatas, eslovenos, rusos, eslovacos, moravos, etc.

Por lo demás es correcto que no hay razas en la humanidad actual, se extinguieron hace miles de años, somos el resultado de mezclas que se han ido agrupando y estabilizando, hay poblaciones que son borderline entre un grupo humano y otro, hay gradualidad pero también hay ciertos "muros" que separan por completo a un grupo de otro. Más que hablar de razas, debemos hablar de grupos humanos o grupos raciales como proponen algunos, mezclas raciales particulares que se diferencian de otras mezclas.

Tendríamos así 10 mezclas diferenciadas unas de otras:


Europoides
Mongoloides
Araboides
Negroides
Australoides
Indoasiáticos
Túrquicos o turcoides
Oceánicos
Amerindios
Capoides
Si quisiéramos hablar de razas tendría que haber grupos cuyos individuos son fenotípicamente casi idénticos unos de otros, tal como ocurre en el reino animal. En cambio en las mal llamadas "razas humanas" los individuos de cada grupo no son muy similares, hay diferencias marcadas. Por ejemplo en la mal llamada "raza negra" hay negros que no tienen nada que ver unos de otros mas que en la conguización que es el elemento que sirve de vínculo en todos los negros. No es lo mismo un negro guineano braquicéfalo con nariz abultada y estatura media, que un espigado etíope dolicocéfalo con nariz ancha pero a la vez alargada (dinarización). En una raza como tal no habría semejantes diferencias tan marcadas, Las razas (subespecies) puras son poblaciones homogéneas en las que todos los individuos son "iguales" bajo el punto de vista de los rasgos raciales. Las razas puras son familias homocigotas donde el aislamiento reproductivo y la endogamia han impedido el mestizaje y favorecen una mutación acelerada de todos los miembros, lo que es el primer paso de la especiación.

Que haya tanta diversidad fenotípica en cada "raza" humana actual es una evidencia de que somos mezclas y no razas. Pero no son mezclas caóticas, son mezclas antiguas que se han modelado y diferenciado según la región del mundo y son perfectamente identificables y por tanto clasificables. De ahí que tampoco seamos una sola "raza humana" ni una "mezcla uniforme", somos distintas mezclas clasificables.

Los europoides poseemos ADN neandertal y descendemos de los cromañones que son de quienes heredamos en gran medida su ADN y por ende (parcialmente) su fenotipo, algo más diluido en según qué individuos. Muchos tienen aporte mongoloide pero no son mongoloides porque es un aporte residual o muy menor, dominando la parte cromañoide la cual nos hace "blancos" o europoides que es la palabra que mejor expresa lo que digo.

En resumen: ni razas puras ni "una sola raza humana" ni ausencia de razas en el ADN humano, somos distintas mezclas con aportes particulares y clasificables por metodología científica. <--- cosa que no se ha querido hacer en consensos porque ya sabemos quienes dominan ciertos campos de investigación.









Grupos raciales


Los grupos raciales humanos mal llamados "razas" son en realidad mezclas variables de las antiguas razas humanas que existieron en el paleo...




teoriadelinajes.blogspot.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 May 2022)

No tengo paciencia para leerme 20 y tantas páginas, así que daré mi opinión aunque pueda repetir lo que ya han dicho otros.

Acabo de ver la peli.

Una de las cosas que siempre más me han molestado de todos estos milenials y jovenzuelos en general es que o tienen memoria de pez o simplemente su criterio o sentido crítico a la hora de juzgar lo que ven es más bien escuálido. Estoy harto de leerles o escucharles llamar "obra maestra" a cualquier cosa.

Seguro que más de uno ha definido como tal esta película. Pues bien NO lo es. Es una buena película que en estos tiempos resulta bastante original pero sobre todo que no busca, creo yo, satisfacer al público. Es lo que antes se llamaba "cine de autor".

Quien esté buscando una película entretenida o comercial se va a llevar un chasco. La película es una mezcla de tragedia clásica, con sus toques de fantasía y documental. Una obra muy particular hecha al gusto del director y para satisfacer paladares muy particulares. No está diseñada para gustar al público en general. De hecho aventuro que será un fracaso de taquilla y que en unos años se recuperará y se revalorizará en su justa medida.

Y quien la compare con "vikings" u otras series similares, es directamente GILIPOLLAS. Vamos a ver esta es realmente una película seria, o que intenta serlo al menos. Se nota a la legua que la documentación ha sido exhaustiva, y en lo que respecta a su aspecto "realista" han intentado ser lo más fieles posibles a la historia. Retratando desde la crueldad pagana e inhumana de los vikingos hasta los más mínimos detalles del cualquier broche o casco con que visten a los actores. La serie "vikings" es una patochada de unos moteros del siglo IX que se visten de cuero o disfrazan de norteños, son muy guays, malotes y mojabragas. Es un producto adolescente para retrasad@s.

Es casi un reportaje a todo color sobre el mundo o la época vikinga. La historia es practicamente una excusa, y desde luego tiene su interés para los anglos, porque mezclan los típicos conflictos de la tragedia isabelina. No hay sutilezas, salvo quizás el personaje de la madre, una historia de venganza como tantísimas otras en la literatura o la historia.

¿Qué la hace entonces una peli tan especial? Pues que es una película "libre". El autor ha hecho lo que él quería y le ha salido de los cojones. Sin concesiones a la modernidad o lo políticamente correcto. Es verdad que hay algunas cosillas que huelen un poco a justificación, pero en general se nota que el tipo ha dicho "ande yo caliente ríase la gente".

Y se nota en todo. No solo en las escasísimas concesiones a la nueva religión progre, sino en su desprecio también por lo puramente comercial como digo. Escenas de acción por ejemplo a las que se podía sacar mucho más partido y muchas veces resuelve con lo mínimo o casi en penumbra. La sumisión de casi toda la trama al elemento fantástico o mitológico que viene a ser casi un manual de antropología vikinga, etc... etc....

La peli merece la pena. Pero solo para verla tranquilo y sin esperar que te resuelva el día. Es decir no vas a salir del cine diciendo que chulada, que bien me lo he pasado, sino coño la peli tiene su miga y momentos muy remarcables. Lo mejor quizás, lo que ya han comentado antes. Que es una peli de la que hablar largo y tendido con muchas posibles lecturas. Si no de la película en sí, al menos sí de muchas de sus escenas de manera aislada. Y yo creo que lo han hecho a propósito. Es una peli para que se hagan pajas los "gafapastas" menos progretas.

Lo malo, pues que la he visto en versión original y en serio, vedla DOBLADA. Escuchar a actores americanos hablar en un inglés con simulado acento escandinavo es para que los maten. Y en concreto Ethan Hawke está para que lo atropellen, de vergüenza ajena. La Kidman debería retirarse ya de una puta vez, porque estás más pendiente de la máscara que tiene por cara que de su actuación. Tiene el mejor papel con diferencia de toda la peli y lo echa a perder.

En cuanto a la prota femenina, joder para que os maten el que diga que está buena. No he visto un culo femenino más feo en el cine en mi puta vida ¿Qué trabajo les costaba pillar a una tía que estuviese buena de verdad?

La peli no es perfecta, tiene defectos notables. Pero desde luego para lo que se ve ahora, es un soplo de aire fresco. Y por cierto me gusta que en parte retraten a los "hombres del norte" como los pedazo de hijos de puta que eran realmente.

Edito.- Para quien diga que no tiene contenido feminista, si que lo tiene, pero muy sutil. Curioso que en la visión de Amleth acerca de los mellizos que le sucederán, la espada, el cetro y la corona los lleve la niña. Es decir reina será su hija, no su hijo. A Amleth lo sucederá una mujer. A parte de otros detallitos. Pero bueno para lo que nos tienen acostumbrados es casi anecdótico.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No tengo paciencia para leerme 20 y tantas páginas, así que daré mi opinión aunque pueda repetir lo que ya han dicho otros.
> 
> Acabo de ver la peli.
> 
> ...



Coincido bastante en general contigo. Es cierto que la película no es perfecta, pero merece la pena. También coincido en lo de verla doblada, porque yo la vi en el cine y luego en v.o en casa y mucho mejor doblada. No hay acentos raros salvo el personaje de Taylor Joy que hace un acento como eslavo en español, que no está muy mal. El resto hablan español normal. Coincido en que la Taylor Joy ya está decayendo bastante, estaba más fresca con 15 años en la Bruja, la verdad.

Bueno, la peli es bastante compleja. Aparte de la obvia referencia a Hamlet, la película fusiona muchas mitologías, no sólo escandinavas, también hay referencias a los cuentos del rey Arturo con la espada mágica, Macbeth, Sigfrido, Tristán...

El guión de tipo poético mezcla muchos aspectos de la literatura y el arte, de Shakespeare y la poesía nórdica y otras. En muchas secuencias se empalman dos y en ocasiones hasta tres leyendas. La Kidman nos recuerda a Lady Macbeth pero también a Gertrude y, aunque sea fugazmente, a la misma Isolda, por detalles practicamente imperceptibles, del mismo modo que el personaje de Anya Taylor-Joy funciona como encarnación simbólica de Ofelia y de Brunilda, entre otras...

El personaje de Dafoe es el tonto sabio de Shakespeare y prácticamente todo su diálogo está sacado de Shakespeare:

This fellow's wise enough to play the fool, And to do that well craves a kind of wit. - William Shakespeare, Twelfth Night







Wise fool - Wikipedia

Quizá las referencias a obras pictóricas y artísticas en esta película son menos claras que en el Faro, o directamente muchísimo más sutiles y difíciles de captar, pero son constantes.

Aquí vemos cómo en su anterior película las referencias eran prácticamente copias:







En The Northman las referencias literarias y artísticas son muy sutiles; las referencias mitológicas son algo más claras pero también con muchos detalles sutiles.

No en vano a lo ancho y largo de la trama se menciona a unos determinados dioses, Odín, Freyr... entre otros, y también las hilanderas del Destino, con toda su carga simbólica, pues todo el metraje no es otra cosa que un entramado del destino ya escrito de personajes, gestos y gestas. Pero es fácil saber cuál va a ser el desenlace de la película, lo hemos visto en multitud de relatos a lo largo de la historia y lo tenemos interiorizado. Esto no es un fallo, por mucho que algunos lo vean como un fallo. No lo es.

Son detalles verdaderamente sutiles los que dan matices a la intención del relato, como por ejemplo un ojo entrecerrado tras un muro de paja, que nos remite a Odín —lo que queda corroborado por la aparición de los cuervos que acechan a la madre traidora. La subtrama de la espada Dragul, adquirida tras matar a un no muerto que muere con la luz de la luna, ¿referencias a Drácula? Una espada que se alimenta por la noche con sangre humana... Las fiestas y bailes con cánticos celtas de los esclavos centroeuropeos... No sólo es una película sobre cultura y mitología nórdica, sino un canto a la cultura y tradiciones antiguas europeas en general. De hecho, la lucha final en el volcán no tiene referencia alguna a luchas nórdicas sino que es más una lucha grecorromona, con los dos héroes desnudos en un fondo amarillo o rojo como en las vasijas griegas:












En cuanto a lo segundo, el nacimiento de los dos niños y que la niña vaya a ser "reina". Esto no es feminista o una licencia feminista. Ni mucho menos. En primer lugar, los dos niños, Líf y Lífthrasir, varón y mujer, son los que han de sobrevivir a la batalla apocalíptica del Ragnarök, por eso aparecen ocultándose en el interior del fresno Yggdrasil. La niña porta la corona en relación a las soberanas anglosajonas que gobernaron sin rey, desde la amazona celta Boudica hasta la reina Victoria, pasando por María Tudor, María Estuardo, las dos Isabelas... Por cierto, en el asalto en la aldea la comandante de los nórdicos y mercenarios berserkers es una mujer. El director explicó que existe una tumba de una comandante mujer del norte, que no era lo común pero que al menos una existió, que se dedicaba a comandar, pero negó que hubiera mujeres guerreras como en las ridículas series de vikingos.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Los eslavos son una cultura europea, no una raza. No existe la genética eslava, tú puedes encontrar fenotipos europeos de todo tipo en los países eslavos, en Eslovenia tienen ciertos fenotipos dominantes que no son los mismos que los que hay en Bielorrusia por ejemplo. De hecho fenotípicamente no hay diferencia entre muchos germanos, bálticos y eslavos.
> 
> Los eslavos son una cultura y no una etnia, en todo caso la cultura eslava se conforma de múltiples etnias eslavas: polacos, croatas, eslovenos, rusos, eslovacos, moravos, etc.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que los eslavos, aunque sea una cultura de pueblos, o como lo queráis llamar, que no me voy a poner a discutir tonterías de términos, que si cultura, que si étnia y demás tonterías... ya que yo uso ese término para referirme en general a los de europa del este, que tienen un componente genético o fenotípico algo distintivo respecto a otros europeos, aunque según zonas haya diferencias. No sé, pero yo distingo perfectamente a europeo eslavo o "del este" de un europeo del centro o de uno más occidental. Está clarísimo. Que no hay una genética uniforme y clara en todos los eslavos? evidentemente no, pero se nota quién es eslavo y quién no, es decir, me refiero a que se sabe quién tiene ese fenotipo de Europa del Este aunque haya diferencias, ya que no existe ningún fenotipo puro.

Somos mezclas pero también somos razas. Incluso diría especies.

Para mí el blanco europeo es una especie, con sus razas y subrazas; el negro es otra especie con sus razas y subrazas y lo mismo el asiático...

En una app donde puedes subir tus datos genéticos comparas tu adn con los adn de otras razas. ¿Sabes cómo de semejante es mi ADN 100% europeo con la raza negra o asiática?. Del 11%. Por eso cuando una persona blanca y negra tienen un hijo mestizo, el hijo no se parece genéticamente lo suficiente ni a su padre ni a su madre, por lo que ningún padre podría donarle un órgano a su hijo o la médula, etc., no serían compatibles... Además tendrán problemas psicológicos de indentidad porque no se parecen ni al padre ni a la madre. Es decir, son aberraciones...

No es lo mismo si te mezclas entre razas y/o subrazas de la misma especie. Si yo meto mi adn en la misma app y comparo mi ADN europeo español con el ADN de los nórdicos, me sale una coincidencia del 95% y lo mismo con cualquier otro ADN de Europa. Al final somos prácticamente iguales con pequeñas diferencias. Pero como ya comenté en el hilo, no existe el tipo perfecto o ideal, ni el nórdico perfecto ni el mediterráneo perfecto, etc., todos tenemos mezclas más o menos aleatorias porque en la antiguedad los europeos se mezclaban entre sí porque se veían de la misma especie o raza, pero no se mezclaban con la especie negra o asiática por norma general, ya que esto era visto como degeneración. Tenían una conciencia del linaje de sangre que muchos europeos, sobre todo europeas, ya no tienen.

Coincido contigo en que no hay razas puras, ni una sola "raza humana" como dicen los progres o gloablistas, ni ausencia de razas... somos muchas mezclas pero sí que objetivamente hay unas especies bien marcadas, puedes llamarlas "razas", yo prefiero llamarlas especies, que son la negra, la blanca y la asiática. Si nos remontamos a las mezclas más antiguas: los europeos descendemos del cromagnon (algunos europeos tienen algo de neanderthal, aunque yo según un test que me hice no tengo), pero no tenemos nada de homo erectus; en cambio, los negros tienen componente en su mezcla más antigua de homo erectus, que ese homínido arcaico les da ese aspecto simiesco hasta hoy en día y no tienen nada de cromagnon en su mezcla porque cromagnon sólo tenemos los europeos ni tienen nada de neardenthal); finalmente los asiáticos no tienen nada de cromagnon o europeo arcaico ni homo erectus africano, pero sí tienen un componente de un homo arcaico de tipo asiático y también denisovano, cosa que los europeos no tenemos y los africanos no tienen tampoco...

En resumen, si nos remontamos a lo más antiguos está demostrado, aunque lo intenten ocultar, que tenemos mezclas en nuestro genoma de diferentes ESPECIES humanas, que unos de nosotros tenemos de unas especies y otros de otras y eso marca las RAZAS, pero yo voy más allá y lo llamo ESPECIES, porque evidentemente, si los negros están compuestos por especies que nosotros no tenemos, son otra ESPECIE...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Coincido bastante en general contigo. Es cierto que la película no es perfecta, pero merece la pena. También coincido en lo de verla doblada, porque yo la vi en el cine y luego en v.o en casa y mucho mejor doblada. No hay acentos raros salvo el personaje de Taylor Joy que hace un acento como eslavo en español, que no está muy mal. El resto hablan español normal. Coincido en que la Taylor Joy ya está decayendo bastante, estaba más fresca con 15 años en la Bruja, la verdad.
> 
> Bueno, la peli es bastante compleja. Aparte de la obvia referencia a Hamlet, la película fusiona muchas mitologías, no sólo escandinavas, también hay referencias a los cuentos del rey Arturo con la espada mágica, Macbeth, Sigfrido, Tristán...
> 
> ...



El director buscaba justamente eso un "totum revolutum" para que el espectador más perspicaz se hiciese pajas con todo ello.

Pero no hay una idea sólida detrás realmente. Es como una macedonia, donde mete frutas de todos los sabores, para todos los gustos, pero realmente no lo pone al servicio de una idea más compleja.

Todo lo que dices se puede entender así.... o no. Por ejemplo lo de la espada "bebedora de sangre" es un capricho del director que no pinta absolutamente nada en la trama. Que se agradece sí, porque tiene su encanto y tal, pero si la película se hubiese desarrollado sin ella, no hubiese existido el menor cambio.
Lo mismo que cuando se deja detrás a la novia, pese a que era obvio que la iban a tomar como rehén o matarla, solo para luego poder justificar en el guion el sacrificio del prota o los cuervos de Odín liberándolo de sus ataduras. Por no decir como lo resuelven todo insinuando que la tipa es la que lo arrastra (una canija que no pesará 60 kilos) y lo salva campo a través tras dicha liberación. Es decir hay cosas muy muy muy forzadas, para poner la trama al servicio de ciertos "iconos" que el director se empeña en meter como una especie de sucesión de viñetas o cuadros. 

En cuanto a la referencia a las "reinas bretonas" que tú comentas ¿Y que cojones pinta esa referencia en una saga islandesa? Es mucho más simple entender que es un simple desahogo y caramelo feminista porque posiblemente el director era consciente de que la peli le estaba quedando muy machirula y tal. Como esa imagen que pones de una "caudillo" vikinga que también sobraba obviamente y cuya explicación solo puede ser una. Más aún considerando que si lo que pretendía era empoderar a alguna otra para que no se quejasen los de siempre ya tenía personajes de sobra, entre brujas, reinas, hilanderas y la misma protagonista que también nos venden como una especie de "sabelotodo" por encima del bien y del mal.

No caigas en la trampa de la peli. Que pese a ser buena, intenta abarcar mucho más de las posibilidades que proporciona la historia en sí y de los conocimientos o capacidades del director y guionista.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El director buscaba justamente eso un "totum revolutum" para que el espectador más perspicaz se hiciese pajas con todo ello.
> 
> Pero no hay una idea sólida detrás realmente. Es como una macedonia, donde mete frutas de todos los sabores, para todos los gustos, pero realmente no lo pone al servicio de una idea más compleja.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que comentas es totalmente válido. Al final es la interpretación que queramos darle, hay tantas... y para todos los gustos como dices.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 May 2022)

Otra cosa que me parece interesante, y que ha sido posiblemente una de las observaciones más sagaces del autor del hilo @Manoliko es como en todo momento se percibe, al menos por mi parte, que estamos viendo una historia profundamente primaria.

Como entre esto que nos cuentan y posiblemente otras sociedades contemporáneas de esa época, los bizantinos por ejemplo, hay al menos un decalaje de unos 2000 años de diferencia.

Porque es justo lo que dice el OP, lo que vemos es una historia y un retrato de LA EDAD DEL HIERRO. Un retrato de Roma antes de que fuese Roma, o de los griegos en la pura guerra de Troya.

Con esa religión que apenas va más allá del puro chamanismo y que en ese momento solo esboza unas pinceladas de una cosmogonía más compleja. Una sociedad y una cultura profundamente primitivas. Incapaces de abstraerse del mero principio fatalista del comer o ser comido, esclavizar o ser esclavizado. Es decir una cultura a la que todavía le quedan siglos para colocarse a la altura del sur mediterráneo.

Ese aspecto a mi juicio es muy conseguido, aunque no sé si ha sido la voluntad del director.

Realmente esos vikingos, SON LOS BARBAROS a los que se enfrentaban los romanos en toda la extensión del término. Los celtas o los germanos. Podría ser igual una historia del 1000 antes de Cristo que apenas hubiesen tenido que cambiar nada.

De hecho me ha gustado más la peli como "documento antropológico" que como película estrictamente dicha.

Es mi aspecto preferido de este film, que salvo para los que le se recrean en el primitivismo o paganismo nordicista, cualquier otra persona lo que puede intuir es a una panda de animales a los que aún les quedaban milenios para estar mínimamente civilizados.

Y otra cosa que se percibe a su vez es la tremenda diferencia de complejidad y significado entre por ejemplo los mitos clásico equivalentes del sur de Europa, por ejemplo la mencionada Iliada u Odisea, y estas historias de venganzas truculentas que no van más allá en general de una simple alabanza del valor o la ferocidad guerrera.

Ves la película y te das cuenta porque los del norte muchas veces tienen tanto afán por quedar por encima de los morenitos del sur o de vez en cuando se dejan llevar, incluso siendo paises muy desarrollados o prósperos por esos arrebatos de salvajismo, por ejemplo Alemania.

Coño que cuando transcurren los hechos relatados en la historia ya hacía siglos que habían construido por ejemplo Hagia Sophia.


----------



## Manoliko (22 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Pido perdón de antemano al OP pero no me puedo resistir a escribir este post.
> 
> Viendo como el hilo había generado tanto interés y llamándome la atención la pasión con la que hablan el OP y otros foreros de la peli y cómo para otros es ni fu ni fa y; habiéndose comentado acerca del director y sus dos obras anteriores, me picó mucho la curiosidad y he visto "El Faro" y "La Bruja". Señalar que no había oído ni mú de estas películas ni de este director hasta la fecha y ojalá hubiera seguido siendo así.
> 
> ...




He estado ocupado la última semana y no había visto tu mensaje. 

No estoy de acuerdo. En la bruja se habla sobre el diablo, pero es que hablar sobre el diablo no te convierte en satánico. A aquellas que hacen pactos con el diablo, las brujas, se las retrata negativamente. En el Faro, directamente, yo lo que veo es una alegoría cristiana, donde el faro es el purgatorio.

¿Dónde ves tú mensajes satánicos? Me gustaría saberlo.


----------



## Manoliko (22 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tienes ni idea tú, mezclas conceptos y dijiste que en el 43.000 sólo había neandertales en Europa cuando se sabe que desde por lo menos el 48000 había cromañones.
> 
> Te he explicado las cosas para que hasta un subnormal las entienda y sigues sin entender una mierda.
> 
> ...



No sé si te das cuenta, pero no me voy a poner a tu nivel por mucho que insultes y trates de llamar la atención. Si quieres que los adultos te hagan caso deja de comportarte como un niño pequeño. Aunque más que como un niño te comportas como una niña, que además de llorar y patalear trata de mentir y manipular.

Te obcecas infantilmente con el tema de la antigüedad del ser humano anatómicamente moderno en Europa, cuando los científicos consideran que los yacimientos más antiguos corresponden a una colonización muy limitada que se extinguio, y que descendemos de otra que llegó después (cosa que ya expliqué, y parece ser que no te enteras). El haplogrupo I es el más antiguo de entre los haplogrupos paternos que son comunes en Europa. Luego, decir que los portadores de I son una suerte de inmigrantes menas que no tienen nada que ver con Europa, tal y como aseverabas, es una imbecilidad ridícula.

Con respecto al tema "nórdico". Hoy día se entiende como fenotipo, y no hay nórdicos morenos de pelo oscuro, hay que ser rubio de ojos azules para poder decir que tienes fenotipo nórdico. El siglo pasado se hablaba de nórdicos, mediterráneos etc como subrazas, pero los antropólogos tampoco decían que hubiesen nórdicos morenos. Lo que decían es que las diferentes subrazas de la raza blanca estaban mezcladas en Europa. Es decir, que un escocés moreno era mediterráneo. ¿Cuándo pensaban ellos que habían tenido lugar esas mezclas? Pues en la prehistoria, cosa que más o menos confirma la genética. Es mucho más complejo, pero se puede resumir que Europa fue poblada en tres oleadas. Una en el paleolítico, otra durante el neolítico y otra en la edad del bronce (expansión indoeuropea), pues los pueblos de pastores de la estepa, aunque compartían genes con el resto de europeos, tenían otros que antes no se daban en Europa occidental.

Pero nada de eso demuestra que la sociedad vikinga fuese multicultural y multirracial.


----------



## Hamazo (22 May 2022)

La he visto y me encantó. También me sorprendió porque me esperaba la típica película donde el prota huye y regresa a base de grandes batallas hasta vengarse y para nada.

Me ha gustado muchos aspectos de la película. Especialmente la Taylor Joy lo borda la cabrona, especialmente en la escena del final.

No cuento nada por spoilers pero la recomiendo enormemente.


----------



## Manoliko (25 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Pido perdón de antemano al OP pero no me puedo resistir a escribir este post.
> 
> Viendo como el hilo había generado tanto interés y llamándome la atención la pasión con la que hablan el OP y otros foreros de la peli y cómo para otros es ni fu ni fa y; habiéndose comentado acerca del director y sus dos obras anteriores, me picó mucho la curiosidad y he visto "El Faro" y "La Bruja". Señalar que no había oído ni mú de estas películas ni de este director hasta la fecha y ojalá hubiera seguido siendo así.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría que te explayaras con más detalle porque consideras que el director es satánico.


----------



## Rotto2 (25 May 2022)

Pero qué puto MARICONAZO follavikingos pajillero eres puto @Manoliko hijo la gran puta bakuñero covidiota prorruso no se puede ser más retrasado mental y MARICÓN.

Es malísima mariconazo pajillero de vikingos hijo la gran PUTA


----------



## LMLights (25 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Por cierto. ¿Para que iban los caudillos nórdicos a contratar mercenarios de tierras tan lejanas como el mundo árabe si tenían un montón de nórdicos pobres capaces de luchar y ávidos de riqueza? Eran los Francos y Bizantinos quienes contrataban mercenarios nórdicos, no al contrario.
> 
> En todas las fuentes escritas se cita siempre a los vikingos como tíos grandotes y rubios. Ninguna crónica los describe como "un conjunto de mercenarios de diferentes razas".



LEGENDARIA es la guardia VAREGA.









Varangian Guard: 12 Things You Should Know


Exotic, ferocious, and heavily armored – this, in a nutshell, defined the Varangian Guard in the court of the Byzantine Empire.




www.realmofhistory.com



















Guardia varega - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por cierto etimológicamente linkado a VAREGIAMI (Marineros en Ruso), la mísma ciudad belga de Waregem seguro la fundaron bicharracos de éstos.

El orígen etimológico de SUECIA (fundadores del Primer RUS, el de Kiev), va también por los mísmos derroteros. SVERIGE (S.-Varego), aunque lleva a otras connotaciones místicas (tierra del eden, mitos del hiperbórea, etc, SWE-EDEN, "cerca del cielo" SVETIA -SVET -Cielo en Ruso-). No por casualidad las banderas de Suecia y Ucrania tienen los mísmos colores.











__





Jerson, la ciudad fundada por Rusia y que fue rusa desde 1737 a 1991 hasta que Ucrania se la quedó por la cara


Ucrania antes de 1914:




www.burbuja.info













Manoliko dijo:


> Madre de dios, cuanto imbécil se está juntado. Para una película buena que se estrena en años...
> 
> Ponte a ver Netflix anda. Ya sabes, homosexualidad, feminismo, negricismo... que deben de ser los valores cristianos que te molan.
> 
> P.D: Es que los vikingos eran paganos, no querrás que los pinten como cristianos.



Es un peliculón HOSTIAS.....

Dejo el enlace pero ésta peli es para verla en pantalla grande.









Одноклассники







ok.ru





Por cierto no sabia que los normandos (esa es la denominación más genérica que vikingos), brindaban al grito de SKOL....



Manoliko dijo:


> A ver... en Normandía habría vikingos franceses, en la Inglaterra danesa anglosajones, en Sicilia italianos y en la tierra de los rus eslavos. Pero los vikingos eran principalmente nórdicos. Lo aclaro porque son estas cosas las que luego hacen a la gente creer que habían vikingos negros.



VIK-INGO habitante de las bahías (las tíicas ensenadas de la costa noruega), o sea NORMANDOS Marineros (muy buenos), dados a una vída de pillaje.
No todos los normandos eran así, violentos y tal. Los vikingos son sólo una parte de toda esa cultura. Por lo que se, sólo el prmogénito heredaba tierras, así que en Escandinavia para el resto de hermanos estaba sellado su destino "violento". Además había superpoblación.











Charo afgana dijo:


> Las dos pelis anteriores de este director son de terror psicológico y oscuras (La bruja/El faro),
> si son así con ese toque oscuro, de vikingos, cruda, violenta, sin NWO y sin moronegros,
> 
> es visionado obligatorio,
> ...



Dan ganas de incendiar pastores protestantes 









Black Metal; cuando ardieron las iglesias


Luego de hechos históricos se posicionó uno de los géneros de rock más controvertidos de la historia




www.excelsior.com.mx













Asesinato y condena de Varg Vikernes


Burzum ( oscuridad en el idioma de Mordor o lengua negra ) es una banda noruega de Black Metal formada en 1990 por un único miembro: Va...




metalbandslist.blogspot.com















Manoliko dijo:


> Pues se agradecería un poco más de cristianismo medieval. De aquella época en la cual los cristianos devolvían los golpes en lugar de poner siempre la otra mejilla.











Pilgrimage.2017.1080p-dual-lat-elifilms.net


Pilgrimage.2017.1080p-dual-lat-elifilms.net




ok.ru








Charo afgana dijo:


> Midsommar
> El faro
> Knives Out
> Richard Jewell
> ...



MIDSOMMAR otro peliculón.









#117 Midsommar: el terror no espera la noche


@QuePelaVemos https://www.facebook.com/QPVoficial https://t.me/QPV_Oficial (Telegram)




ok.ru


----------



## Raedero (26 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> He estado ocupado la última semana y no había visto tu mensaje.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. En la bruja se habla sobre el diablo, pero es que hablar sobre el diablo no te convierte en satánico. A aquellas que hacen pactos con el diablo, las brujas, se las retrata negativamente. En el Faro, directamente, yo lo que veo es una alegoría cristiana, donde el faro es el purgatorio.
> 
> ¿Dónde ves tú mensajes satánicos? Me gustaría saberlo.



No he tenido tiempo de contestar antes, disculpa.


Si al hablar sobre el diablo y su maligna influencia, cuelas de refilón la idea de un empoderamiento romántico pagano individualista femenino que remata la obra, cerrando el círculo de la entrega sacrificial del lactante como aperitivo, frente a una familia tradicional desvirtuada en la que los niños más pequeños son apalizables, el padre es un huevazos mentiroso y mezquino y el hermano varón es un alienado reprimido incestuoso, en un marco de burla que suscita la inexistencia de Dios, se asume que el titiritero que dirige la obra es fan del lucero del alba. 

Llámame conspiranoico. Si tengo tiempo ya hablaré de "El Faro" pero vamos, que la línea es parecida. En ningún momento se me pasó por la cabeza interpretación alguna sobre el purgatorio, aunque podría estar equivocado evidentemente. Para empezar, ten en cuenta que el escenario es un faro (falo). De ahí todo lo demás es extremadamente coherente. El director (y a quien tiene detrás) es un excelente conjugador simbólico de la realidad de la naturaleza satánico-luciferina. El ritual de enterramiento igual se te pasó por alto. Etc.


----------



## Manoliko (26 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> No he tenido tiempo de contestar antes, disculpa.
> 
> 
> Si al hablar sobre el diablo y su maligna influencia, cuelas de refilón la idea de un empoderamiento romántico pagano individualista femenino que remata la obra, cerrando el círculo de la entrega sacrificial del lactante como aperitivo, frente a una familia tradicional desvirtuada en la que los niños más pequeños son apalizables, el padre es un huevazos mentiroso y mezquino y el hermano varón es un alienado reprimido incestuoso, en un marco de burla que suscita la inexistencia de Dios, se asume que el titiritero que dirige la obra es fan del lucero del alba.
> ...




Lo del purgatorio fue mi interpretación al ver la película y posteriormente he visto que otros hacen la misma interpretación.

El joven debe purgar sus pecados antes de ver la luz (dios). El viejo es su consciencia y la forma en la que se le presenta tiene como fin mostrarle su parte grotesca y pecaminosa, que debe de purgar. Pero para purgarla necesita reconocerse en ella y confesar sus pecados, porque para poder mejorar y purificarse primero hay que reconocer que somos imperfectos, arrepentirnos sinceramente, reparar el daño causado si eso es posible y hacer propósito de enmienda. El joven se niega a ello, mata a su consciencia, a sus remordimientos, y se dirige a la luz sin haberse purgado, sin haber confesado, y la luz le destruye, le hace arder.

En la escena final se revela que en realidad el joven había muerto ahogado y su cuerpo había sido arrastrado hacia aquella isla convertida en purgatorio. No me fijé si había algo simbólico en el entierro del viejo. Pero en verdad, enterrar tu consciencia es algo luciferino. En todo caso, representar eso no tiene porque ser satánico en sí. Pues en todo momento se retrata este hecho como algo pernicioso con consecuencias negativas.

ahora cuando tenga otro momento comento la bruja.


----------



## Manoliko (26 May 2022)

En la bruja, efectivamente se reconoce que todos son imperfectos y pecadores. Eso es algo que se deja bastante claro por medio del personaje del padre. No es que sean malas personas, al contrario, pero tienen imperfecciones que en un momento de desesperación (como la miseria y el hambre generada por el aislamiento y una mala cosecha) pueden ser utilizadas por el mal para corromperles. Fíjate en el rostro de la chica protagonista al inicio de la película, cuando la familia es desterrada porque el padre se niega a retractarse. La perspectiva de una vida de pobreza y soledad provocan en la chica un resentimiento hacia su padre que será lo que use el mal para acabar corrompiéndola.

Pero el verdadero mal no procede de la familia. En la película las brujas son reales, existe un mal externo que les ataca. El mal acaba triunfando, pero queda claro que a cambio la protagonista ha perdido su alma, además de a toda su familia.

No todo el mundo vende su alma al diablo por desesperacion tras llevar una vida muy dura; hay quien tiene de todo y la vende por tener un poco más.


----------



## Manoliko (26 Jun 2022)

Más opiniones?


----------



## Manoliko (16 Nov 2022)

Es necesario reflotarlo


----------

